# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Εκπαίδευση >  Εκπαίδευση - Πτυχιακές & άλλες Εργασίες

## nik

Skeftetai kaneis kapoio kalo thema gia ptyxiaki konta sto naytiko dikaio?

Mou eipan gia "port state control" alla exei na kanei me safety...Ego endiaferomai gia kati perissotero operational.

Exei kaneis na proteinei kati?
Thanx!

----------


## Morgan

το port stae control δεν βλεπω τι σχεση εχει με το δικαιο. Σωστα λες οτι ειναι περισσοτερο θεμα safety.
αν θες κατι σε δικαιο με συνδυασμο του operations θα μπορουσες να κανεις κατι με φορτωτικες & Hague/Visby rules ή arbitration of charter parties...αυτα τα κομματια αν και οχι Operational επηρεαζουν την λειτουργια του.

----------


## nik

> το port stae control δεν βλεπω τι σχεση εχει με το δικαιο. Σωστα λες οτι ειναι περισσοτερο θεμα safety.
> αν θες κατι σε δικαιο με συνδυασμο του operations θα μπορουσες να κανεις κατι με φορτωτικες & Hague/Visby rules ή arbitration of charter parties...αυτα τα κομματια αν και οχι Operational επηρεαζουν την λειτουργια του.


Κατι σχετικο με cargo claims πως το ακούς;

----------


## Morgan

> Κατι σχετικο με claims (για παράδειγμα liabilities από κατεσταρμμένο φορτίο) πως το ακούς; Αυτό ξεφεύγει πάλι από law μήπως;
> 
> Τα Hague/Visby rules με τι έχουν να κάνουν περίπου;


α.ειναι περισσοτερο σε ασφαλειες (insurance) παρα legal αλλα ειναι καλο.

β.εχουν να κανουν με τους νομους που διεπουν τις φορτωτικες και κατ'επεκταση την μεταφορα φορτιων
δες εδω
http://www.admiraltylawguide.com/con...rules1924.html

----------


## nik

> το port stae control δεν βλεπω τι σχεση εχει με το δικαιο. Σωστα λες οτι ειναι περισσοτερο θεμα safety.
> αν θες κατι σε δικαιο με συνδυασμο του operations θα μπορουσες να κανεις κατι με φορτωτικες & Hague/Visby rules ή arbitration of charter parties...αυτα τα κομματια αν και οχι Operational επηρεαζουν την λειτουργια του.


To eida..thanx!

Exo thn entyposi oti to arbitration einai perissotero praktiko kai endiaferon kommati apo ta rules pou tha prepei na analotheis se perigrfi ton kanonismon....

----------


## Morgan

Τo arbitration  βασιζεται καπου, αυτο το καπου ειναι τα rules   :Very Happy:

----------


## nik

Mhpos exeis yp'opsin sou kanena kalo link gia arbitration?

----------


## nik

YG: Tropopoihsh mhnymatos pos ginetai?   :Sad:  


Oson afora ta claims gia sygkekrimeno fortio den exoun operational sxesi?

Afto mou exei katsei arxika kai einai kati pou mou aresei alla den thelo na asxolitho me insurance and claims.

Ayto pou exo sto myalo mou einai ena krama "operationlaw"

----------


## Morgan

To operations den exei na kanei me law.
Polla kommatia tou operations omws (dhladh kata poso kapioi xeirismoi ginontai swsta) ephreazoun tmhmata opws to freight and collection (exei amesh sxesh me ta claims apo opou vgainoun kai xrhmata) h' to insurance and claims department pou asxoleitai akrivws me oti leei to onoma toy:asfaleeies kai claims.

kai ta 3 tmhmata prepei na synergazontai wste na apofeygontai oi patates.
me liga logia ola exoun sxesh me to operation (epanalamvanw :dhladh kata poso kapioi xeirismoi ginontai swsta - kai pou odhgoun akrivws aytoi oi xeirismoi) kai ola den exoun dhladh DEN EINAI OPERATION.

na sou pw 1 geniko paradeigma..
claim fortiou (px shortage) px exeis otan den traviksei olo to fortio to vapori na to dwsei sthn steria kai oi agorastes epanerxonta na sou kanoun claim. Ayto , pou proekypse apo lathos xeirismo operational h apo anikanothta twn texnikwn meswn tou ploioy , odhgei se claim kai mplekei kai to Insurance kai to freight

----------


## nik

> To operations den exei na kanei me law.
> Polla kommatia tou operations omws (dhladh kata poso kapioi xeirismoi ginontai swsta) ephreazoun tmhmata opws to freight and collection (exei amesh sxesh me ta claims apo opou vgainoun kai xrhmata) h' to insurance and claims department pou asxoleitai akrivws me oti leei to onoma toy:asfaleeies kai claims.
> 
> kai ta 3 tmhmata prepei na synergazontai wste na apofeygontai oi patates.
> me liga logia ola exoun sxesh me to operation (epanalamvanw :dhladh kata poso kapioi xeirismoi ginontai swsta - kai pou odhgoun akrivws aytoi oi xeirismoi) kai ola den exoun dhladh DEN EINAI OPERATION.
> 
> na sou pw 1 geniko paradeigma..
> claim fortiou (px shortage) px exeis otan den traviksei olo to fortio to vapori na to dwsei sthn steria kai oi agorastes epanerxonta na sou kanoun claim. Ayto , pou proekypse apo lathos xeirismo operational h apo anikanothta twn texnikwn meswn tou ploioy , odhgei se claim kai mplekei kai to Insurance kai to freight



Efxaristo morgan.

Ostoso exo kanei ena skanarisma se afto pou mou esteiles to link gia ta rules ton fortotikon.

Endiaferon mou fainetai kai to theoro kalo.Eksallou anaferetai se ena apo ta shmantikotera shmeia enos voyage opos einai oi fortotikes. Episis einai kati pio syghkekrimeno apo ta arbitrations enos charterparty. Ara h gia afto i gia claims vlepo na epilego...

Prepei na to syzhthso kai me ton analogo kathighth kai tha do...

Oti xreiasto tha se rothso.S' efxaristo kai pali gia th voitheia.

----------


## Morgan

OTI MPORW 8A SOU DWSW KAI GW!
JUST LET ME KNOW

----------


## nik

Thanx!   :Very Happy:  

_"THE English commercial court recently gave some guidance on the construction and interpretation of the 1996 Arbitration Act and the use of the term 'paramount clause' in a modern charter party. It addressed whether the term paramount clause in charter parties should now be interpreted as incorporating the Hague Visby Rules rather than the Hague Rules, clearly an important issue for the interpretation of charter parties generally."_

Oi kanonismoi ths Xaghs ektos apo tis fortotikes periexontai kai sta charterparties?...

----------


## Morgan

καλημερα nik!
οι φορτωτικες ειναι σε αμεση συναρτηση με τα ναυλοσυμφωνα .
οι φορτωτικες και οι κανονισμοι που τις διεπουν εχουν να κανουν με τους κανονισμους που εχουν συμφωνηθει στα ναυλοσυμφωνα.
αρα ναι. 
μην το βλεπεις αναποδα ομως.
Δεν εξαρταται το ναυλοσυμφωνο απο την φορτωτικη, αλλα η φορτωτικη απο το ναυλοσυμφωνο.
σε πολλα απο αυτα, υπαρχει attach  και δειγμα για το πως πρεπει να ειναι η φορτωτικη και τι ακριβως πρεπει να λεει.

----------


## nik

> καλημερα nik!
> οι φορτωτικες ειναι σε αμεση συναρτηση με τα ναυλοσυμφωνα .
> οι φορτωτικες και οι κανονισμοι που τις διεπουν εχουν να κανουν με τους κανονισμους που εχουν συμφωνηθει στα ναυλοσυμφωνα.
> αρα ναι. 
> μην το βλεπεις αναποδα ομως.
> Δεν εξαρταται το ναυλοσυμφωνο απο την φορτωτικη, αλλα η φορτωτικη απο το ναυλοσυμφωνο.
> σε πολλα απο αυτα, υπαρχει attach  και δειγμα για το πως πρεπει να ειναι η φορτωτικη και τι ακριβως πρεπει να λεει.


Καλημέρα Morgan και καλή εβδομάς,

Απλά επειδή στους κανόνες της Χάγης λέει ότι εφαρμόζονται σε bill of ladings και "κάθε παρόμοιο τίτλο ιδιοκτησίας" ενώ στον  Ελληνικό ΚΙΝΔ, για παράδειγμα, που υιοθετεί τους κανόνες της Χάγης τους υιοθετεί για τα ναυλοσύμφωνα...

¶ρα αφού κανόνες Χάγης - Βίσμπυ δεν περιορίζονται μόνο σε περιπτώσεις φορτωτικών ποιο είναι το γενικότερο πλαίσιο που μπορούν να περιληφθούν;

----------


## Morgan

> Καλημέρα Morgan και καλή εβδομάς,
> 
> Απλά επειδή στους κανόνες της Χάγης λέει ότι εφαρμόζονται σε bill of ladings και "κάθε παρόμοιο τίτλο ιδιοκτησίας" ενώ στον  Ελληνικό ΚΙΝΔ, για παράδειγμα, που υιοθετεί τους κανόνες της Χάγης τους υιοθετεί για τα ναυλοσύμφωνα...
> 
> ¶ρα αφού κανόνες Χάγης - Βίσμπυ δεν περιορίζονται μόνο σε περιπτώσεις φορτωτικών ποιο είναι το γενικότερο πλαίσιο που μπορούν να περιληφθούν;


δεν εχω ασχοληθει (μονο οσο για να περασω στο ΠΑΠΕΙ) με το ελληνικο ναυτικο δικαιο.
Σχετικα με τους κανονες της Χαγης-Βισμπυ οπως σωστα λες διεπουν κυριως τις φορτωτικες. Σε τι ακομα ομως κανουν apply (αυτα τα rules) ειναι κατι που θελει ψαξιμο.... ρωτησα ηδη εναν δικηγορο μας, αλλα δεν θυμαται και μου ανεφερε παλι οτι ειναι κυριως για τις φορτωτικες.
πληροφορια: παντως στις φορτωτικες υπαρχει και μια σημειωση που λεει ξεκαθαρα οτι οι Χαγη-Βισμπυ ρουλς κανουν ισχυ πανω στην συγκεκριμενη φορτωτικη, αναφερεται επισης οτι ολα τα ρουλς που διεπουν το Ναυλοσυμφωνο επισης ισχυουν για την συγκεκριμενη φορτωτικη (συμπεριλαμβανεται και το arbitration) , ΕΚΤΟΣ απο το πως θα πληρωθει ο ΝΑΥΛΟΣ που ειναι ξεχωριστο κομματι.

"All terms, conditions and clauses including `arbitration` , 'General Average ` , ` Lien clauses ` , and ` exception clauses ` contained in the C/P dated .....   apply to this Bill of Lading and are deemed to be  incorporated  herein." 

ή ...

"This shipment is carried under and pursuant to the terms af the Contract/Charter Part dated .....between .....and...... and all the terms whatsoever - including Arbitration -  of Contract/Charter except the rate...."

----------


## nik

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nik
> 
> 
> Καλημέρα Morgan και καλή εβδομάς,
> 
> Απλά επειδή στους κανόνες της Χάγης λέει ότι εφαρμόζονται σε bill of ladings και "κάθε παρόμοιο τίτλο ιδιοκτησίας" ενώ στον  Ελληνικό ΚΙΝΔ, για παράδειγμα, που υιοθετεί τους κανόνες της Χάγης τους υιοθετεί για τα ναυλοσύμφωνα...
> 
> ¶ρα αφού κανόνες Χάγης - Βίσμπυ δεν περιορίζονται μόνο σε περιπτώσεις φορτωτικών ποιο είναι το γενικότερο πλαίσιο που μπορούν να περιληφθούν;
> 
> ...


Αυτές τις μέρες το έχω ψάξει αρκετά το συγκεκριμένο θέμα γιατί μου φαίνεται το πιο ενδιαφέρον απ' όσα άκουσα. Λοιπόν, το συναντάω σχεδόν συνέχεια σε βιβλία σχετικά με charterparties παρα σε βιβλιογραφία με bill of ladings. Ακόμα και σε ένα βιβλίο από σεμινάριο των Lloyds σχετικά με Voyage charter γίνεται ιδιαίτερη αναφορά στους κανονισμούς της Χάγης (όχι Χάγης - Βίσμπυ, αλλά στην ουσία δεν διαφέρουν και πολύ..)

Τέλος στο παρακάω βιβλίο (Link) γίνεται αναφορά στον κανονισμό σαν ευθύνες του μεταφορέα και δεν γίνεται λόγος ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ σε Bill of lading.. αλλά σε κάθε συμβαση/συμφωνία που σχετίζεται με θαλάσσια μεταφορά.Πάντως πρέπει να λύνει πολλές απορίες σχετικές με το θέμα αυτό το συγκεκριμένο βιβλίο.

http://www.sakkoulas.gr/g_detail.asp...=1&it=0&page=1

Αυτά σε ρώτησα για το συγκεκριμένο γιατί, σε περίπτωση που ασχοληθώ με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, έλεγα να αναφερθώ σε μερικές σελίδες και στις φορτωικές σαν τίτλο. Αλλά από την στιγμή που συναντάται και σε άλλες συμφωνίες, είναι άσκοπη μια αναφορά σε Bill of lading..

Αυτά...

----------


## Morgan

και οι φορτωτικες εχουν ψωμι παντως

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

δείτε αυτό 

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...08/1078011.htm

----------


## nik

> και οι φορτωτικες εχουν ψωμι παντως


Ναι αλλά σαν ξεχωριστό κομμάτι από την συγκεκριμένη νομοθεσία..

----------


## nik

> δείτε αυτό 
> 
> http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...08/1078011.htm


Όντως.. Και δεν είναι μόνο τα συγκεκριμένα προγράμματα. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο συγκεκριμένος τομέας θα γίνει ακόμη περισσότερο χρήσιμος στο μέλλον.

----------


## Morgan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Morgan
> 
> και οι φορτωτικες εχουν ψωμι παντως
> 
> 
> Ναι αλλά σαν ξεχωριστό κομμάτι από την συγκεκριμένη νομοθεσία..


νομιζω εχεις καταληξει τι θα κανεις!!  :Very Happy:  !!
οτι θες απο υλικο πες μου

----------


## Kostas22

Ego exo parei san thema ptyxiakis ergasias: 
"sygxonefseis kai eksagores naftiliakon etaireion".

Alla den vrisko psomi se oti afora thn naftilia sygkekrimena...
Exete kamia lysh kali?

----------


## Morgan

φίλε καλημέρα...
δύσκολο θεματάκι πήρες, αφού και **σχετικά** λίγες είναι τέτοιες περιπτώσεις στην ναυτιλία μας αλλά και κινούνται σε confidential επίπεδο.

Αυτό που σου προτείνω εγώ είναι να κοιτάξεις την πιο πρόσφατη γνωστή περίπτωση, της συγχώνευσης (εξαγορά καλύτερα) της Stelmar του Χατζηιωάννου από το όμιλο O.S.G.... πήγαινε και βρές σχετικά δημοσιεύματα από το ΝΕΤ αλλά και τις σελίδες των εταιρειών (αν τα θυμόμουν θα στα δινα τώρα).. κοίτα τα αυτά και ξαναμιλάμε.

----------


## nik

Geia sas paidia,

Endiaferomai gia ena 8emataki diplwmatikis panw se naftiliaki oikonomiki - strathgiki me endiaferon praktikis efarmogis se Naftiliaki Epixeirisi. 8a protimousa na basizetai perissotero se case study para se bibliografia.

Yparxei kamia protasi?

Thanks a lot.

----------


## Morgan

δυσκολο και παλι το θεμα ωστε να μπορεσει να αναλυθει ... εχεις εργασθει σε ναυτιλιακη εταιρεια ?
απο εκει θα μπορουσες να μιλησεις με συγκεκριμενο κοσμο (accounts/finance departments / operations dept / chartering...etc) που θα σου δωσουν στοιχεια! αυτα δηλαδη που χρειαζεσαι.ειδικα το finance ειναι οτι ψαχνεις.

το προβλημα ειναι οτι πολλα στοιχεια δεν μπορουν να δωθουν αλλα και οτι καθε εταιρεια αναλογα με το υφος και το μεγεθος της εχει διαφορετικη στρατηγικη και στοχους

----------


## nik

Morgan, naiw ergastei se naftiliaki alla bebaia gia mikro xroniko diastima se plaisia panepisthmiakwn programmatwn.

Oson afora tin ergasia skeftomai na vrw kati praktiko wste na to basisw kai panw se mia sygekrimeni 8ewria.. oxi na perigrapsw strathgiki sygkekrimenis naftiliakis. Eksalloy afto einai sxetiko kai idiaitero gia tin ka8emia opws swsta eipes..

Alla panta yparxei kai ena "oudetero" montelo.

Den kserw an katalabes kati parapanw gia to ti psaxnw..

Se efxaristw

----------


## skamandr

Οποιος μπορει να μου στειλει μια κοπια απο ενα ναυλοσυμφωνο (charterparty)...στειλτε μου μηνυμα να σας πω διευθυνση mail ή δωστε μου καποιο link να το κατεβασω...Ευχαριστω

----------


## Kyriakos

1. Σε ενδιαφέρει όλο το ναυλοσύμφωνο, ή κάποιο τμήμα μόνο?
2. Τι είδους ναυλοσύμφωνο?
3. Για τί είδους καράβι?
4. Ή μήπως για σκάφος?
5. Που θα το χρησιμοποιήσεις? - συνήθως είναι και ελαφρώς διαβαθμισμένα...
6. Στα Ελληνικά, ή στα Αγγλικά?

- Έτσι και αλλιώς δεν έχω να σου στείλω, αλλά όποιος έχει τις ίδιες απορίες θα εκφράσει...

----------


## skamandr

Με ενδιαφερει ολοκληρο το ναυλοσυμφωνο,στα Αγγλικα, ανεξαρτητως τυπου πλοιου και ειδικων ορων...

----------


## Morgan

με τι ασχολεισαι εσυ φιλε?καλως ηρθες

----------


## skamandr

Ναυτιλιακά Πειραιά.4ο έτος...Όποιος είναι εκεί η αποφοιτησε απο κει ξερει για πια εργασια τα θελω...

----------


## Petros

Emeis oi ypoloipoi na min kseroume diladi?

----------


## skamandr

Οχι να μην ξερετε...Χεχεχε...Ειναι μια εργασια πανω στις ναυλώσεις με αναλυση των ορων και μεταφραση του ναυλοσυμφωνου.... :Wink:

----------


## Morgan

> Οχι να μην ξερετε...Χεχεχε...Ειναι μια εργασια πανω στις ναυλώσεις με αναλυση των ορων και μεταφραση του ναυλοσυμφωνου....


ελα ευκολη ειναι...το σεπτεμβρη  τις περασα τις ναυλωσεις και εχω δωσει απο την δουλεια ηδη σε 2-3 παιδια απο διαφορετικα συμβολαια (εγω δεν εκανα μεταφραση/πηγα ετσι).

θυμησε μου το την δευτερα, να δουμε τι θα κανουμε

----------


## skamandr

Ευχαριστω πολύ τον Πετρο και οσα παιδια βοηθησαν.. :Wink:

----------


## Roulis

φιλικη συμβουλη. 
Κατσε και ασχολησου με το Charterparty οση πιο πολυ μπορεις. Θα μαθεις παρα πολλα. Ο Γκιζιακης για να επιμενει τοσο σε αυτο κατι ξερει. Εμεις κοιταγαμε ολοι να αντιγραψουμε τα Clauses απο τον πρωτο που το ειχε μεταφρασει, αμα δεις τι μαργαριταρια βγηκαν απο αυτο θα γελας 10μερες.

----------


## skamandr

Ισχυει αυτο που λες φιλε

----------


## triad

Στις ναυλώσεις καταλαβαίνεις γιατί μαθαίνεις ο,τι μαθαίνεις από το πρώτο έτος

----------


## skamandr

Εχει καποιος ρε παιδια συμπληρωμενο ναυλοσυμφωνο? Τελικα δεν κανοθν οι κενες φορμες που μου εστειλαν καποια παιδια..Πρεπει να βρω ενα που να εχουν γινει οι διορθωσεις στις παραμετρους κλπ.. :Confused:

----------


## Morgan

ποσο γρηγορα το θες?

----------


## skamandr

Μεχρι Παρασκευη θα ημουν υποχρεος...

----------


## Morgan

δυσκολο αλλα θα το δω στο υποσχομαι.
ειμαι σε αναμπουμπουλα τωρα λογω ξενιτεματος

----------


## skamandr

Καταλαβα...Οκ...Οποτε μπορεσεις η εσυ η καποιος αλλος....Ευχαριστω.. :Smile:

----------


## saltwater

An kai ligo argoporimena, opoios thelei draft copies gia charter parties, mporei na ta vrei sto site tis BIMCO sto section Documents. Exei polla time kai voyage charters kathos kai ipodeigmata fortotikon... Einai arketa mesa ekei kai einai free.

----------


## nansyko

re paidia mipws einai efikto na mou steilei k emena kapoios ena naulosimfwno alla symplirwmeno gia aytes tis g.......s tis naylwseis? 

ante na paroyme to ptyxio!!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## ALEXANDRA03

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ, ΑΝ ΒΡΗΚΕΣ ΝΑΥΛΟΣΥΜΦΩΝΟ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΜΕΝΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙΣ????ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.......

----------


## ppm

γεια σε ολους!

Ακόμα την ίδια εργασία βάζει ο Γκιζιάκης?  
Αν ακόμα θέλεις ναυλοσύμφωνο, έχω εγώ να σου δώσω, το ξέρω οτι είναι κάπως αργά αλλά sorry, τώρα το είδα

----------


## ALEXANDRA03

> γεια σε ολους!
> 
> Ακόμα την ίδια εργασία βάζει ο Γκιζιάκης?  
> Αν ακόμα θέλεις ναυλοσύμφωνο, έχω εγώ να σου δώσω, το ξέρω οτι είναι κάπως αργά αλλά sorry, τώρα το είδα


EYXARISTO!!!!AN 8ES EMAIL EINAI ALEXANDRA03@PATHFINDER.GR KAI FAX 210 4630323!!!!EINAI SYMPLIRWMENO???

----------


## ppm

> EYXARISTO!!!!AN 8ES EMAIL EINAI ALEXANDRA03@PATHFINDER.GR KAI FAX 210 4630323!!!!EINAI SYMPLIRWMENO???


sorry, το ξέχασα το ναυλοσυμφωνο, θα στο στειλω αυριο με φαξ οπωσδηποτε

----------


## ALEXANDRA03

THANKS!!!!!! ΠΑΝΤΩΣ.....ΑΝ ΣΕ ΒΑΖΩ ΣΕ ΚΟΠΟ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΒΡΩ....ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ .

----------


## ALEXANDRA03

ΡΡΜ.....ME ΞΕΧΑΣΕΣ!!!!! :Sad:

----------


## ppm

ολα του γαμου δυσκολα....... εχει διαλυθει το φαξ!!! αν δεν το φτιαξει σημερα ο τεχνικος θα το εχεις αυριο.
Πραγματικα λυπαμαι που σε αφηνω σε αναμονη αλλα δυστυχως δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα αυτη τη στιγμη, δεν το εχω σε ηλεκτρονικη μορφη για να μπορεσω να στο στειλω με email.

----------


## Anastasios

Υπάρχει κάποιος που μπορεί να μου δώσει πληροφορίες για την συγγεκριμένη εργασία?

----------


## Morgan

για οποιον ενδιαφερεται ακομα εχω ανεβασει ενα voyage charterparty εδω

http://www.geocities.com/morgannaytilia/opencharte.pdf

----------


## Morgan

sta statistika tou proswpikou  site (mono gia uploading)  pou exw anevasei to en logw c/p diapistwsa gyrw sta 350 anoigmata tou pdf arxeiou mesa se 4 meres! mallon ypirkse endiaferon.
gia na ginetai kouventa omws, mporeite na kanete sxolia - erwthseis gia ayto to c/p h'alla , mesw apo to forum .

an thelei kapoios na anevei kai allo c/p apla as to pei

----------


## Petros

Anevase k kanena time an mporeis kai diafora idi kata tin eyxereia sou na exoume na paizoume.

Egw exw polla adeia apo bimco fate matia psaria.

----------


## Morgan

αν εχεις ανεβασε εστω και κανα αδειο για να δουν τος τυπους.
θα ανεβασω κανα ταιμ συντομα

----------


## Michael

http://www.bimco.com/Home/Corporate%...20samples.aspx

----------


## Petros

Καλο θα ηταν να ανοιγαμε την κουβεντα περι ναυλοσυμφωνων. Μου φαινεται πολυ ενδιαφερον να συζηταμε για ορους, προβληματα, αληθινες ή μη περιπτωσεις κτλ.

Θα ριξω μια ματια οταν εχω χρονο and I will revert που λεμε με 1.000.000.000 αποριες. Χαχα.

----------


## Michael

Κάθε απορία δεκτή και αν είναι κάτι που να μπορεί να απαντηθεί, why not?

----------


## Morgan

milate gia apories peri orwn tou naylosymfwnou??
megalh kouventa...kai provlhmata

----------


## Petros

Για τετοιες αποριες λεω. Θα ηταν ενδιαφερον να λεγαμε εδω μερικα πραγματα οποτε μπορουμε ή οποτε προκυπτουν. Με το chartering δεν εχω ασχοληθει επαγγελματικα αμεσα αν και μου αρεσει πολυ και το εχω μελετησει.

----------


## Morgan

tote einai aplo.
kane copy/paste mia clause... pes ti skeftesai gia ayth kai thn sxoliazoume oloi mazi h'lynoume apories

----------


## Petros

It is agreed between the party mentioned in Box 3 as the Owners of the Vessel named in Box 5, of the GT/NT indicated in Box 6 and carrying about the number of metric tons of deadweight capacity all told on summer loadline stated in Box 3, now in position as stated in Box 8 and expected ready to load under this Charter Party about the date indicated in Box 9, and the party mentioned as the Charterers in Box 4 that:  
The said Vessel shall, as soon as her prior commitments have been completed, proceed to the loading port(s) or place(s) stated in Box 10 or so near thereto as she may safely get and lie always afloat, and there load a full and complete cargo (if shipment of deck cargo agreed same to be at the Charterers' risk and responsibility) as stated in Box 12, which the Charterers bind themselves to ship, and being so loaded the Vessel shall proceed to the discharging port(s) or place(s) stated in Box 11 as ordered on signing Bills of Lading, or so near thereto as she may safely get and lie always afloat, and there deliver the cargo. 
Απορια στο σημειο αυτο: Η εκφραση 'as soon as her prior commitments have been completed' τι νοημα εχει απο τη στιγμη που αν καθυστερησει το πλοιο, οι ναυλωτες εχουν δικαιωμα να ακυρωσουν το ναυλοσυμφωνο (συμφωνα με τα cancellation dates)? 
Tα φωτα σας charterades.

----------


## Michael

> Απορια στο σημειο αυτο: Η εκφραση 'as soon as her prior commitments have been completed' τι νοημα εχει απο τη στιγμη που αν καθυστερησει το πλοιο, οι ναυλωτες εχουν δικαιωμα να ακυρωσουν το ναυλοσυμφωνο (συμφωνα με τα cancellation dates)?


[Κατ' αρχήν να ξεκαθαρίσουμε ότι δεν είμαστε ειδικοί επί του θέματος και πως ό,τι γράφουμε εδώ αποτελεί προιον ερασιτεχνικής απασχόλησης και συνεπώς ενδέχεται να είναι εσφαλμένο ή ελιπές. ¶ρα όποιος θέλει κάτι "σίγουρο" ας καταφεύγει και σε σίγουρες πηγές. Εδώ απλά κάνουμε κουβεντούλα να περνά η ώρα μας..]
Προφανώς αν τελικά το πλοίο δεν φτάσει εγκαίρως, οι ναυλωτές που μπορεί να είχαν βασιστεί στην υποσχόμενη έγκαιρη άφιξή του τελικά θα μείνουν με ένα φορτίο με του οποίου την υποχρέωση προς μεταφορά έχουν δεσμευθεί έναντι τρίτων. Του πλοίου μη αφικνουμένου εγκαίρως όμως το φορτίο δεν θα μπορέσει και αυτό να μεταφερθεί εγκαίρως σύμφωνα με τις δεσμέυσεις των ναυλωτών έναντι των τρίτων. Συνεπώς οι τρίτοι θα αναζητήσουν ευθύνες από τους ναυλωτές και αυτοί με την σειρά τους από το πλοίο για την οικονομική ζημία που υπέστει ο καθένας από την μη επλήρωση των συμβατικών υποχρεώσεων του άλλου.
Οι πλοιοκτήτες όμως αν επιδείξουν την δέουσα επιμέλεια για να αφιχθεί το πλοίο στην ώρα του κτλ και παρ' όλα αυτά τελικά αυτό καθυστερύσει λόγω π.χ ανωτέρας βίας, τότε μπορούν να επικαλεστούν εξαίρεση από την ευθύνη. Δεν μπορούν όμως να επικαλέστούν εξαίρεση αν ο λογος της καθυστέρησης προέρχεται από προηγούμενες του ταξιδίου υποχρεώσεις του πλοίου. Δηλαδή π.χ. αν το πλοίο καθυστέρυσε να φύγει από το προηγούμενο λιμάνι εκφόρτωσης. Με αυτή την ρήτρα όμως μπορούν να επικαλεστούν εξαίρεση και για αυτόν τον λόγο.

----------


## panoulis1985

gia sas paidia.
eimai foititis sto proptixiako tis Xiou kai exo ptixiaki me thema.
'Stratigiki ton nauloseon analoga me ti fasi tou nautiliakou kiklou'
Diladi pos prepei na naulono spot i time charter analoga an eimaste se ifesi 
in se anthisi. to thema episis perilambanei kai tin stratigiki sintiriseis 
se periodous xamilon naulon. Ti prepei na kanei tote o ploioktiktis
gia na sothei???px allagi simaias, anaboli programtismenis sintirisis klp
Pisteyo oti to thema einai idiaiteros endiaferon kai tha ithela tin gnomi 
sas.

----------


## gvaggelas

Καλές πηγές πληροφόρησης για την εργασία σου είναι τα βιβλία "Ναυτιλιακή οικονομική" του Βασίλη Μεταξά και το "Maritime Economics" του Martin Stopford. Και τα δύο υπάρχουν στην βιβλιοθήκη του Πανεπιστημίου. Τώρα γενικά πώς πρέπει να ναυλώνεται ένα πλοίο. Η σωστή 'θεωρητική' στρατηγική, γιατί στην πράξη είναι δύσκολο να γίνει μαις και υπάρχει δυσκολία πρόβλεψης της αγοράς, είναι να ναυλώνουμε το πλοίο στην spot αγορά όταν οι ναύλοι είναι σε υψηλά επίπεδα και λίγο πριν αρχίσει η ύφεση της αγοράς (γιαυτό είπα ότι είναι λίγο δύσκολη η εφαρμογή της στην πράξη), χρονοναυλώνουμε το πλοίο, ώστε να επωφεληθούμε των υψηλών ναύλων όταν η αγορά θα πέφτει. Το αντίστροφο, όταν η αγορά είναι σε ύφεση (χρονοναυλώνουμε ώστε να έχουμε ένα σταθερό εισόδημα στις κρίσιμες περιόδους και λίγο πριν την άνοδο επαναφέρουμε το πλοίο στην spot αγορά).
Όσο για τεχνικές μείωσης του κόστους σε περιόδους ύφεσης, υπάρχουν πολλές, όπως ενδεικτικά ανέφερες και εσύ.
Αλλαγή σημαίας, δηλαδή λιγότερη φορολογία. Επιπρόσθετα αλλαγή εθνικότητας πληρώματος για χαμηλότερο κόστος.
Μείωση ταχύτητας πλοίου για μικρότερη κατανάλωση και εξοικονόμηση καυσίμων.
Επιπρόσθετα γίνονται μόνο οι απαραίτητες επισκευές και οι υπόλοιπες αναβάλλονται για κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον. Και οι επισκευές που γίνονται είναι κυρίως σε ναυπηγεία που προσφέρουν μειωμένες τιμές.
Συνήθως υπάρχουν και ορισμένες απολύσεις στο προσωπικό ξηράς.
Τέλος υπάρχουν και τα τερτίπια των εφοπλιστών. Δηλαδή προσπαθούν να μείνουν περισσότερο στο λιμάνι ώστε να κερδίσουν χρήματα από τις σταλίες και τις επισταλίες (διότι δεν είναι σίγουροι ότι μόλις τελειώσει η ναύλωση θα βρουν νέο ιδιοκτήτη φορτίου) κτλ.

Υπάρχει βέβαια και η λύση του παροπλισμού του πλοίου. Αυτό συμφέρει τον εφοπλιστή ιδιαίτερα σε περιπτώσεις όπου τα έσοδα δεν καλύπτουν καν το Μέσο Σταθερό κόστος. Πάντως αναλυτικές πληροφορίες μπορείς να βρεις σε αυτά τα δύο βιβλία καθώς και σε μία σειρά επιστημονικών άρθρων (ψάξε στο www.sciencedirect.com , το Πανεπιστήμιο έχει πρόσβαση). Κάλή συνέχεια στην εργασία σου.

----------


## nikstef

> gia sas paidia.
> eimai foititis sto proptixiako tis Xiou kai exo ptixiaki me thema.
> 'Stratigiki ton nauloseon analoga me ti fasi tou nautiliakou kiklou'
> Diladi pos prepei na naulono spot i time charter analoga an eimaste se ifesi 
> in se anthisi. to thema episis perilambanei kai tin stratigiki sintiriseis 
> se periodous xamilon naulon. Ti prepei na kanei tote o ploioktiktis
> gia na sothei???px allagi simaias, anaboli programtismenis sintirisis klp
> Pisteyo oti to thema einai idiaiteros endiaferon kai tha ithela tin gnomi 
> sas.


 
Kalispera paidia, neos eimai k egw sto forum. isws 8a mporouse na se voithisei to vivlio "εισαγωγή στις Ναυλώσεις" twn :Γκιζιάκη, Πλωμαρίτου, Παπαδόπουλος. to eixame stin yli sto Panepistimio Peiraia. prokeitai gia ena katapliktiko vivlio me plousia yli k arketa paradeigmata.

----------


## vassilisman

ontws. to eixa me fetos sthn yli (1o etos). leei arketa sofa pragmatakia.

----------


## nikolas25

ΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ!!
ΕΧΩ ΑΝΑΛΑΒΕΙ  ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΠΗΓΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΡΕΣΗ ΚΑΠΟΙΩΝ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΩΝ(ΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ ΧΑΡΤΩΝ,ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΚΛΠ) ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΩ ΤΗΝ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΑΥΤΗ.ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ. ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΡΟΚΑΤΑΒΟΛΙΚΑ.

----------


## Stella

> ΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ!!
> ΕΧΩ ΑΝΑΛΑΒΕΙ  ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΠΗΓΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΡΕΣΗ ΚΑΠΟΙΩΝ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΩΝ(ΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ ΧΑΡΤΩΝ,ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΚΛΠ) ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΩ ΤΗΝ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΑΥΤΗ.ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ. ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΡΟΚΑΤΑΒΟΛΙΚΑ.


Καλημερα, 

Υπαρχει το site του Βρετανικου Ναυαρχείου το οποιο περιλαμβανει καποιες πληροφοριες καθως και εικονες χαρτων. Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησει και να βρεις αυτο που ζητας. 


www.ukho.gov.uk.

----------


## Stella

> ΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ!!
> ΕΧΩ ΑΝΑΛΑΒΕΙ  ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΠΗΓΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΡΕΣΗ ΚΑΠΟΙΩΝ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΩΝ(ΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ ΧΑΡΤΩΝ,ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΚΛΠ) ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΩ ΤΗΝ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΑΥΤΗ.ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ. ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΡΟΚΑΤΑΒΟΛΙΚΑ.


Επισης μπαινοντας στη σελιδα του ευγενιδιου ιδρυματος θα βρεις μια αρκετα μεγαλη βιβλιογραφια που θα σε κατευθυνει. 

www.eugenfound.edu.gr

----------


## jerry_p

Υδρογραφική Υπηρεσία ΠΝ : http://www.hnhs.gr/

Παλαιοί χάρτες : http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/multimedi...edia_type_id=1

----------


## nikolas25

> Υδρογραφική Υπηρεσία ΠΝ : http://www.hnhs.gr/
> 
> Παλαιοί χάρτες : http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/multimedi...edia_type_id=1


σε ευχαριστώ πολύ να είσαι καλά.

----------


## nikolas25

> Υδρογραφική Υπηρεσία ΠΝ : http://www.hnhs.gr/
> 
> Παλαιοί χάρτες : http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/multimedi...edia_type_id=1





> Επισης μπαινοντας στη σελιδα του ευγενιδιου ιδρυματος θα βρεις μια αρκετα μεγαλη βιβλιογραφια που θα σε κατευθυνει. 
> 
> www.eugenfound.edu.gr



σε ευχαριστώ πολύ να είσαι καλά.

----------


## nikos77

Γεια σας παιδια

Μηπωσ ξερεται κανενα μαγαζι ποθ να φτιαχνει μοντελα φ/γ δ/ξ ηε/γ ο/γ πλοιων?

----------


## Morgan

αν πας σε οποιαδηποτε ναυτιλιακη , στην εισοδο της (βιτρινα απο εξω) θα δεις μοντελο καποιου πλοιου της και το που ο φτιαξανε (καποιο μαγαζι στον πειραια)...
κοιτα και παρε τηλεφωνο, δεν ειναι δυσκολο. μπορεις ακομα και να μπεις μεσα και να ρωτησεις χωρις προβλημα. ειναι πανακριβα γενικα παντως...

----------


## Stavros_K

Καλημέρα σας.
Είναι το πρώτο μου ποστ σε αυτό το forum και μπορώ να πω οτι έχει πολλές μεγάλες προοπτικές.  :Smile: 
Βασικά έχω αρχίσει να ασχολούμαι μέχρι στιγμής θεωρητικά(όχι πρακτικά ακομη..) με της ναυλώσεις πλοίων εδω και πολύ λίγο καιρο και έχω αρκετές απορίες.
Μπορεί να μου πεί κάποιος πως ειναι ένα πλήρες "φάκελος" απο την πρώτη μερα μέχρι την τελευταία?
Δηλαδή λέμε οτι ανοίγει ένα φορτίο και θέλουμε να κάνουμε μία προσφορά για ένα καράβι spot, απο εκεί και πέρα τι??

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά

----------


## Morgan

απο κει και περα ειναι πολλα αυτα που γινονται και δεν περιγραφονται σε 4- γραμμες ουτε φυσικα με λιγες γενικες κουβεντες. εχει να κανει απο το αν εισαι ιν-χαουζ ή ανεξαρτητος μπροκερ, αν δουλευεις για πλοιοκτητη ή οχι κ.ο.κ. (πχ εγω "ανοιγμα φορτιου" δεν εχω ξανακουσει)  .Αν δεν εχεις και πολυ σχεση (πριν) με το θεμα, να παρακολοθησεις ενα σεμιναριο των hellenic shipbrokers assoc. και να τους ξετιναξεις στις ερωτησεις. δεν ειναι φαν του επιπεδου των σεμιναιων αυτων αλλα σιγουρα θα σου δωσουν μια μυρωδια, ειναι σχετικα φτηνα (γυρω στα 70 ευρω) και οπως ξαναειπα, μπορεις να ρωτησεις.

----------


## Petros

Οπως μαλλον εχω ξαναπει, ειχα μεινει ευχαριστημενος απο hsa σεμιναρια. Αξιζουν μερικες φορες πιο πολυ τα χρηματα που δινεις απο καποια πανακριβα μερικων νηογνωμονων.

Πληρωνεις ενα σωρο χρηματα (εσυ ή η εταιρεια σου) και το επιπεδο εκπαιδευτων και σεμιναριων γενικα ειναι κατω του μετριου. (ονοματα δε λεμε οικογενειες δε θιγουμε).

----------


## nik

Χαιρετώ την παρέα!

Παιδιά ψάχνω να βρω απόψεις κρατών μελών της Ε.Ε. σχετικά με τον ISPS ή σχετικά με τις γενικότερες κινήσεις της Ε.Ε. στην πολιτική ασφαλείας στα λιμάνια.

Αν γνωρίζετε καμιά πηγή θα με βοηθούσατε ιδιαίτερα, γιατί ψάχνω αρκετές μέρες χωρίς επιτυχία.

Σας ευχαριστώ,
Νίκος

----------


## Morgan

Dokimase thn selida (kentriki) ths eyrwpaikhs enwshs kai isws apo ekei mporeseis na kseshkwseis tis apofaseis / apopseis ths EU gia to thema. Exeis vrei thn selida?

----------


## nik

Σ' ευχαριστώ Morgan,

άρχισα να βρίσκω μερικές απόψεις χύμα στο internet, αλλά όχι κάπου συγκεκριμένα... Το καλό είναι πως, έστω κι έτσι, προχωράω σιγά σιγά.

----------


## Spirits___MInd

Θα ήθελα οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία η οποία να μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε πτυχιακή εργασία με θέμα ''ΙSM CODE σαν μέσο διαχείρησης πλοίων και αποφυγής θαλάσσιας ρύπανσης'' ή και ολοκληρη την πτυχιακή... πολλά θέλω το ξέρω..  αλλά....

----------


## Morgan

sthn vivliothiki tou eygenidi koitakses? polla vivlia kai yliko.

----------


## Spirits___MInd

apo konta ligo dyskolo den eimai athina... apo to net koitaksa kai den yparxei vivlio on-line h kati tetoio .... allo??

----------


## kiriakos

Υπαρχει καποιος που να ξερει απο παλλοιριες, ορθοδρομια-λοξοδρομια?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο θέμα με τα Βιβλία σε Ηλεκτρονική Μορφή θα βρεις σύνδεσμο για το The American Practical Navigator - An Epitome of Navigation που θα βρείς στοιχεία για αυτά που ζητάς.

----------


## stw77

Είναι ένα πολύ καλό άρθρο και αρκετά επίκαιρο.
Μία αναφορά στον τομέα των μεταφορών από όλες τις οπτικές γωνίες που υπάρχουν, καλύπτοντας έτσι και το κομμάτι των Logistics.
Η καλή "συνεργασία" της θαλάσσιας μεταφοράς με τους υπόλοιπους φορείς οδηγούν στην επίτευξη του στόχου.

Πηγή: Routledge, Taylor and Francis Group.

----------


## stw77

> Θα ήθελα οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία η οποία να μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε πτυχιακή εργασία με θέμα ''ΙSM CODE σαν μέσο διαχείρησης πλοίων και αποφυγής θαλάσσιας ρύπανσης'' ή και ολοκληρη την πτυχιακή... πολλά θέλω το ξέρω.. αλλά....


*************
Καλησπέρα.
Έχω κάνει και εγώ αρκετές εργασίες πάνω στο ISM και έχω αρκε΄τες πληροφορίες πάνω σε πολλά κομμάτια που καλύπτει.

Διευκρίνησε μου όμως πάνω σε ποιόν τομέα του κώδικα ψάχνεις να βρεις πληροφορίες. 
Ενδεικτικά σου στέλνω κάποια αρχεία προς ενημέρωση σου.
Ο κώδικας του ISM έχει απήχηση και εφαρμογή σε πολλά τμήματα της ναυτιλίας, και είναι διαρκώς ανανεώσιμος.
Έχω και σε μορφή .doc, αλλά λόγω όγκου συννημμένων δεν μπορώ να στα στείλω.
Αν έχεις κάποια ιδέα να στα περάσω πεσ τη μου.

Χαιρετισμούς.
=============

----------


## Michael

Ελπίζω πως τα παρακάτω θα σε βοηθήσουν για την πτυχιακή σου. Αν επιτρέπεται σε ποιά σχολή είσαι;

http://www.yen.gr/media/28505/1428ISM1695.pdf
http://www.imo.org/HumanElement/main...p?topic_id=182
http://www.imo.org/HumanElement/main...p?topic_id=287
http://www.msc.navy.mil/N7/ism/
http://www.geocities.com/jkostaras/ism.html

----------


## coolaris2002

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Θέλω τη βοήθειά σας σε κάτι. Είμαι Ηλεκτρολόγος Μηχανικός & Μηχανικός Ε.Μ.Π. και ψάχνω θέμα διπλωματικής σε συνεργασία με τη σχολή Ναυπηγών Μηχανικών Ε.Μ.Π. σχετικό με την επιστήμη μου. Π.χ. ηλεκτρικά και ηλεκτρονικά συστήματα πλοίων, τηλεπικοινωνίες σε πλοία, GPS κτλ. Απλά επειδή δεν έχω εμπειρία από τα τεχνικά προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουν σήμερα οι ηλεκτρολόγοι των πλοίων, θα ήθελα αν κάποιος γνωρίζει να μου υποδείξει κάποια θέματα ή τομείς που χρήζουν περαιτέρω διερεύνησης. Κάθε άποψη ευπρόσδεκτη. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Tzigis

Kalispera, 
Ithela na apeu8inw ekklisi se opoion kserei apo business modelling optimisation se excel na me voithisei paidia giati kaigetai i gouna mou...
Kanw master stin Agglia kai exw mia ergasia kai apla den kserw ti na kanw...!!
Please help! :Confused:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τι ακριβώς ψάχνεις; Από εξέλ κάτι λίγα μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε. Εχεις φτιάξει τη δομή;

----------


## Tzigis

einai ena provlima sto opoio mia etaireia exei 4 diaforetika proionta pou mporei na agorasei, exei sygkekrimeno diathesimo poso, sygkekrimeno xwro apothikeusis kai prepei to synolo twn proiontwn na einai toulaxiston 300. to zitoumeno einai na kanei maximise ta profits tis. Exw palepsei na kanw to spreadsheet to opoio nomizw pws einai swsto, alla exw kollisei se kapoies parametrous...
Ama mporeis na voithiseis i would be much obliged!!
Thanks :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν κατάλαβα καλά έχεις τέσσερα προϊόντα α, β, γ, δ. που κοστίζουν a, b, c, d ευρώ το καθένα. Έχεις χώρο αποθήκευσης Α και διαθέσιμο ποσό Β αν ορίσουμε α, β, γ, δ την ποσότητα κάθε προϊόντος. Τότε πρέπει να βρεθεί  ο βέλτιστος συνδυασμός α, β, γ, δ ώστε:
α*a+β*b+γ*c+δ*d<B
α+β+γ+δ<Α
α+β+γ+δ>300

Η βελτιστοποίηση προκύπτει αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε καλύτερα τους διατιθέμενους πόρους (οικονομικούς και άλλους) οπότε:
α+β+γ+δ=max (με τα διαθέσιμα χρήματα παίρνουμε περισσότερα προϊόντα).
Θα χρησιμοποιούσα το εργαλείο επίλυσης του excel (solver) που με διαδοχικές προσεγγίσεις δίνει τις βέλτιστες τιμέ σε μια τιμή μεταβάλοντας άλλες τιμές και θέτοντας περιορισμούς. Σε ένα φύλλο της παρακ΄τω μορφής
excel.jpg
Βέβαια αυτή είναι η πιο απλή μορφή του προβλήματος. Θα μπορούσαν να μπουν και περισσότεροι περιορισμοί. Για παράδειγμα αν ήταν γνωστό το κόστος αποθήκευσης (γενικά έξοδα ή overhead cost) όπως ενοίκιο, ηλεκτροδότηση, μισθοί αποθηκαρίου και εργατών, μηχανήματα εσωτερικής μεταφοράς κ.λπ. Θα έπρεπε σε άλλη στήλη να διαιρείται με την ποσότητα και να προστίθεται στην τιμή μονάδος σε άλλη στήλη και να βγαίνει κόστος απόκτησης και αποθήκευσης και αυτό το κόστος να μπαίνει στην επίλυση αντί της τιμής μονάδος. Αν βέβαια το διαθέσιμο ποσό θα πρέπει να ξκαλύψει και την αποθήκευση.
Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα. Αν θες κάτι άλλο ρώτα...

----------


## Tzigis

Na pw apla kai "dimosia" ena terastio euxaristw ston Panagioti gia oli tou ti voithia. Na eisai kala Panagioti Arxonta, euxaristw.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Πήρες βαθμό για να ξέρουμε αν όντως σε βοήθησε καλά  :Very Happy:

----------


## Michail

Μηπως εχει κανενας ναυλοσυμφωνο Gencon μεταφρασμενο ?

----------


## skamandr

λοιπον... λογω επαγγελματικης ενασχολησης μπορω να βοηθησω σε καποιες συγκεκριμενες αποριες που ισως εχετε καποιοι.. Αρχικα ενα φορτιο δεν ανοιγει, ενα φορτιο βγαινει στην αγορα στη μορφη ενος order απο τον charterer. Το πλοιο ανοιγει καποια ημερομηνια σε καποιο λιμανι, η σε καποια ευρυτερη γεωγραφικη περιοχη. Τωρα το πως ενα φορτιο βγαινει στην αγορα ειναι με συγκεκριμενους τροπους.

----------


## Michael

> Μηπως εχει κανενας ναυλοσυμφωνο Gencon μεταφρασμενο ?


Στα αγγλικά σου κάνει;

----------


## Michail

Βασικα χρειαζομαι ενα ναυλοσυμφωνο με τις διορθώσεις και τις αλλαγες που εχουν γινει και μετα πρεπει να το μεταφρασω και γι αυτο ελεγα μηπως διαθετει κανεις κανενα .

----------


## LNGmania

Θα ηθελα λιγη βοηθεια σχετικα μιας και ψαχνω για πληροφοριες τις τεχνικες και λειτουργικες απαιτησεις για ECDIS για τα πλοια υπο ελληνικη σημαια λογω της πτυχιακης μου εργασιας.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι αυτό που ζητάς αλλά μπορείς να βρεις πληροφορίες για τα πρότυπα των ηλεκτρονικών χαρτών στις παρακάτω διευθύνσεις:

Στη σελίδα του Διεθούς Κέντρου Ηλεκτρονικών Χαρτών http://www.ic-enc.org/
 και ειδικά στο κομμάτι με τις απαιτούμενες ιδιότητες ηλεκτρονικών χαρτών http://www.ic-enc.org/page_news_articles2.asp?id=12

Επίσης στη σελίδα του Διεθνούς Υδρογραφικού Οργανισμού http://www.iho.shom.fr/ και ειδικότερα στα αρχεία για ηλεκτρονική ναυσιπλοΐα http://www.iho.shom.fr/

----------


## Petros

Μαλλον ζηταει τις απαιτησεις της Ελληνικης σημαιας σε σχεση με τους ηλεκτρονικους χαρτες. Το Site του ΥΕΝ θα εχει περισσοτερες σχετικες πληροφοριες υποθετω.

----------


## LNGmania

Έψαξα και στο site του ΥΕΝ και δυστυχώς δεν βρηκα τίποτα σχετικό. Μάλλον θα ήταν καλύτερα να πάω αυτοπροσώπως στην αρμόδια υπηρεσία για να ζητήσω πληροφορίες αλλα δεν ξέρω ποιά είναι η αρμόδια. Σκεφτόμουνα για την ασφάλεια ναυσιπλοίας, αλλα θα περιμενω τις απαντήσεις σας για καλύτερη καθοδήγηση.

----------


## Gogos

Nomizw pws kati entopisa.. boreis na to checkareis edw:
http://www.yen.gr/php/download_xitem...fek1330_04.pdf
http://www.imo.org/Safety/mainframe.asp?topic_id=350
http://rapidshare.com/files/79059622/njfd.pdf.html
Ena tilefwno stin ydrografiki ypiresia tha voithouse, til. pliroforiwn: 2106442966 h steile ena email info@hnhs.gr 
Elpizw na voithisa.. take care.

----------


## LNGmania

Eυχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια σου Gogos !!! Ηταν αυτο ακριβως που ήθελα. Των υπολοιπων κυριοτερων σημαιων τα βρηκα με ανεση και αναλυτικα αλλα της ελληνικής σημαίας η απαιτησεις ηταν πολυ συνοπτικα γραμμενες. Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλές Γιορτές !!!

----------


## Gogos

DEN KANEI TIPOTA.
KALES GIORTES SE OLOUS!

----------


## Michael071185

Γειά σε όλους σας και Χρόνια Πολλά. Είμαι νέος στο forum. Θα ήθελα τη βοήθεια σας προκειμένου να τελειώσω την πτυχιακή μου εργασία.Το θέμα της είναι ''Εναλλακτικές μορφές ενέργειας σε εμπορικά πλοία,με τη χρήση ανεμογεννητριών και φωτοβολταικών στοιχείων". Πρέπει να βρώ τον τρόπο λειτουργείας των ηλεκτροπαράγωγων ζευγών των πλοίων χωρίς πολλές τεχνολογικές λεπτομέρειες και στη συνέχεια να αντικαταστήσω αυτή την ισχύ με ανεμογεν. και φωτοβολταικά.Μπορεί κάποιος να μου δώσει ένα link ώστε να με βοηθήσει?Η πτυχιακή μου θα κινείται πιο πολύ σε οικονομικά επίπεδα και λιγότερο σε τεχνολογικά .

----------


## Apostolos

Κάποιος ναυπηγός - τεχνοκτάτης του φόρουμ????

----------


## maria-elena

Hi,
είμαι φοιτήτρια του ναυτιλιακού και θα ήθελα να με ενημερώσει κάποιος σχετικά με πρακτική άσκηση σε ναυτιλιακές (ποσό ευκολό είναι, τι προυποθέσεις ζητούν κ.λ.π.). Στο πρόγραμμα σπουδών μας υπάρχει ένα μάθημα με την ονομασία αυτή, το έχει επιλέξει κανείς???
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Morgan

απο οσο γνωριζω αυτες τις πληροφοριες μπορει να στις δωσει η γραμματεια σας.
σε αλλη περιπτωση μπορεις να τηλεφωνησεις στο human reources μιας μεγαλης ναυτιλακης που τραβαει κοσμο, και να σου δωσουν πληροφοριες

----------


## maria-elena

οκ! αυτό θα κάνω! ευχαριστώ πολύ! :Very Happy:

----------


## nik

> οκ! αυτό θα κάνω! ευχαριστώ πολύ!


Καλημέρα!

Από όσο γνωρίζω έχεις 2 επιλογές. Αφενός να βρεις μια ναυτιλιακή με την οποία θα συμφωνήσεις και μετά να ζητήσεις από τον διοργανωτή του συγκεκριμένου προγράμματος στο Πα.Πει να πας εκεί (και θα τα βρούν μεταξύ τους πανεπιστήμιο - εταιρεία) ή να κάνεις κατευθείαν τα χαρτιά σου, όταν ανακοινωθεί η σχετική ημερομηνία από το πανεπιστήμιο. 

Νομίζω πως το Πα.Πει για την διεξαγωγή της πρακτικής άσκησης συνεργάζεται με την Select Hellas χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος.

ΥΓ:Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι θα σου πρότεινα να αναζητήσεις εσύ κάποια εταιρεία στην οποία θα θέλεις να κάνεις την πρακτική σου. Είναι αρκετά καλύτερο για πολλούς λόγους... Έπειτα, από την εταιρεία θα πληροφορηθείς επακριβώς τί ενέργειες πρέπει να κάνεις.

----------


## maria-elena

Thanks! 

Τα χαρτιά μου τα έχω ήδη έτοιμα (είχα μιλήσει με μία εταιρεία του εξωτερικού παλιότερα για τις απαιτήσεις που έχουν, απλά για Ελλάδα δεν γνώριζω την κατάσταση ακόμα), και έχω μερικές εταιρείες υπ 'οψιν ... 
Οπότε περιμένω λίγο ακόμη και μιλάω πρώτα με καθηγητή και μετά με κάποια από τις εταιρείες (για να είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα το δεχτεί ο καθηγητής).
Όσο για αυτό που λες για την Select Hellas, δεν το γνωρίζω καθόλου. Το γρ. Διασύνδεσης έρχεται σε επαφές με όλους ( φαντάζομαι και με τέτοιες εταιρείες) και προτείνει τις διάφορες θέσεις που ανακοινώνει σε όσους ενδιαφέρονται.

Ευχαρίστω πολύ

----------


## athkar

Γειά σε όλους και καλή χρονιά. Είμαι φοιτητης και κανω την πτυχιακή μου με το παραπάνω θέμα. Παρακαλώ θα ήθελα κάποια site που να με βοηθήσουν σχετικά με το θέμα μου και για αρχή θα ήθελα κάποιο που να βρώ γενικές πληροφορίες για την Ελληνική ναυτηλία απο τα αρχαία χρόνια. Ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων

----------


## athkar

> Γειά σε όλους και καλή χρονιά. Είμαι φοιτητης και κανω την πτυχιακή μου με το παραπάνω θέμα. Παρακαλώ θα ήθελα κάποια site που να με βοηθήσουν σχετικά με το θέμα μου και για αρχή θα ήθελα κάποιο που να βρώ γενικές πληροφορίες για την Ελληνική ναυτηλία απο τα αρχαία χρόνια. Ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων



dwste kati paidia ena site na vrw kati na arxisw please....kati na exei sxesh me XAA kai natiliakes

----------


## dkampouroglou

Φιλε athcar, σου στέλνω κάτι με προσωπικό μήνυμα που θα σε βοηθήσει πολύ.
Θα σου πρότεινα ωστώσο να πάρεις το όλο θέμα πιο ζεστά, χωρίς παρεξήγηση βέβαια. Μην έχεις την εντύπωση πως ότι υπάρχει στο ιντερνετ είναι έγκυρο, ή ότι θα βοηθηθείς σημαντικά.Πολλά πράγματα online είναι σκατά, για να στο πω απλά.
Ανέτρεξε σε περιοδικά του κλάδου, και σε συγκεκριμένη βιβλιογραφία (που υπάρχει σ'αυτό που σου στέλνω).
Καλό Πτυχίο !!!

----------


## dkampouroglou

Attachement σε προσωπικό μήνυμα τελικά δεν γίνεται....
Κατέβασε το από εδώ
http://dspace.lib.ntua.gr/bitstream/...aa_finance.pdf

----------


## gvaggelas

Καταρχήν η διπλωματική σου αφορά μόνο τις ακτοπλοϊκές εταιρείς καθότι μόνο ατές μπορούν να εισαχθούν στο ΧΑΑ. Καλό θα ήταν να κάνεις μία περιγραφή του κλάδου της ακτοπλοΐας στην Ελλάδα, μετά να αναφερθείς σε κάθε εταιρεία χωριστά και στην συνέχεια θα μπορούσες να ασχοληθείς με χρηματοοικονομική ανάλυση (χρηματοοικονομικοί δείκτες κτλ).

----------


## Michael071185

Γειά σας.Συμφωνώ με τον gvaggelas.Είχα ασχοληθεί κι εγώ κάποτε με κάτι ανάλογο.Φίλε μου Athkar έχω κάποια έτοιμα φύλλα excel που θα σε βοηθήσουν με τους χρηματοοικονομικούς δείκτες.Επίσης έχω και μία παλιά ανάλυση (κάτι αντίστοιχο με αυτό που θες να κάνεις) η οποία έχει γίνει απο την τράπεζα της Ελλάδος.Το θέμα είναι πως αυτά που μπορώ να σου δώσω δε γίνεται μέσω διαδικτύου λόγω όγκου.

----------


## athkar

Efxaristw polu katarxhn gia to endiaferon.to Linh pou mou esteiles file vvaggela den anoigei dusthxws.Exw ksekinhsei thn ergasia kanontas mia anafora sthn naftilia kai ta ploia apo arxia xronia kai twra tha sunexisw etsi opws protinetai kai eseis me thn ellhnikh aktoplooia gia na bainw siga siga sto thema.......me to Link ti na kanw?

----------


## Michael

> Καταρχήν η διπλωματική σου αφορά μόνο τις ακτοπλοϊκές εταιρείς καθότι μόνο ατές μπορούν να εισαχθούν στο ΧΑΑ.


Επειδή τυγχάνει να έχω κάμει και.. εγώ σχετική μελέτη, για την ακριβεια μπορούν να μπουν και εταιρείες με περιηγητικά πλοία ή ποντοπόρα. Απλά ακόμα, για συγκεκριμένους λόγους, δεν έχει μπεί καμμία, εκτός μιας που διαπραγματεύεται μέσω του ΧΑΚ από την κοινή πλατφόρμα (χωρίς βέβαια να είναι τυπικά εισηγμένη στο ΧΑ). Πάντως, σύμφωνα με τα θρυλούμενα, είναι πολύ πιθανόν αυτό να το δούμε να συμβαίνει εντός του 2008. 
Για την εργασία σου όμως σίγουρα θα σου φανεί χρήσιμο καταρχήν να επεισκεφθεί την ιστοσελίδα του ΧΑ (www.ase.gr) καθώς και τις ιστοσελίδες των επιμέρους εταιριών.
Επίσης στα παρακάτω συννημένα πιστεύω θα σου δώσουν αρκετό πρώτο υλικό για μελέτη σχετικά με τις εισηγμένες ναυτιλικές και τις συνθήκες της αγοράς

----------


## Michael

Σόρυ, εδώ είναι τα συννημένα.
Αν σε ενδιαφέρει το ζήτημα από την νομική σκοπία μπορώ να σου προτείνω άλλο υλικό.
Αν επιτρέπεται, σε ποιά σχολή ζήτησαν την εργασία αυτή;

----------


## Michael071185

Sou dinw auta ta arxeiakia.Pisteuw na se voithisoun.Psakse na vreis kati pio prosfato apo to pdf pou sou dinw apo tous idious.Einai palio alla xrhsimo.Mporei na vreis neotero.

----------


## athkar

Sas efxaristw olous para para polu paidia....den exw logia.hmouna sta xamena

----------


## athkar

> Σόρυ, εδώ είναι τα συννημένα.
> Αν σε ενδιαφέρει το ζήτημα από την νομική σκοπία μπορώ να σου προτείνω άλλο υλικό.
> Αν επιτρέπεται, σε ποιά σχολή ζήτησαν την εργασία αυτή;


eimai se TEI xrhmatooikonomikhs kai egw proteina thn ergasia afth ston kathighth parolo pou apo oti exw katalavei einai anideos...thelw na kanw metaptuxiako panw se nafthliaka giafto dialeksa afto to thema

----------


## Morgan

http://www.geocities.com/morgannayti...n_2001_001.pdf


i hope it works

----------


## Sophie

xairetw..
eimai foithtria nauphgikhs..k epeigei  h ekpoihsh ths ptyxiakhs m.
gia thn opoia den mporw na epile3w 8ema!epi8umw na einai kati eykolo panw sta naytiliaka(oxi omws naylwseis k asfaleia giati me prolavan alloi).dystyxws ayto htan to 8ema pou h8ela!!
an yparxei kapoios pou mporei na me voh8hsei.......
8a eimai poly eygnwmwn!!
eyxaristw poly

----------


## Morgan

γιατι δεν επιλεγεις μια εργασια που εχει να κανει με εναν τυπο πλοιου?
π.χ. Δεξαμενοπλοια - Τυποι - Μεθοδοι φορτοεκφορτωσης - Μετρα Ασφαλειας....

εγω ειχα κανει κατι αντιστοιχο για τα LPG/LNG...

υλικο υπαρχει αφθονο στον Ευγενιδη...

----------


## Sophie

eyxaristw Morgan..
h alh8eia einai oti den to eixa skeftei..
Eugenidh?dld?

----------


## gvaggelas

Βιβλιοθήκη Ιδρύματος Ευγενίδου

Δευτέρα, Τρίτη, Τετάρτη, Πέμπτη
8:30 - 20:00
Παρασκευή 
8:30 - 15:00
Σάββατο
8:30 - 14:00

Στοιχεία επικοινωνίας με την βιβλιοθήκη:
Τηλ: 210-9469600 (κέντρο) και 210-9469631 - 32 
e-mail: lib@eugenfound.edu.gr 

Λ.Συγγρού 387, 175 64 Π.ΦΑΛΗΡΟ

για περισσότερες πληροφορίες http://www.eugenfound.edu.gr

----------


## Sophie

eyxaristw poly..
8a to psa3w!!

----------


## neos!

Γεια χαρα παιδια. οπως ειδα πολλα παιδια σας εχουν ρωτησει διαφορα για εργασιες και ετσι παιρνω και εγω το θαρρος.
κανω μια εργασια για την εξελιξη της εμπορικης ναυτιλιας. μου ζητηθηκε συμπληρωματικα της εργασιας να παραδωσω ενα εγγραφο που να αναφερει τον ημερησιο ναυλο καθως και το ημερησιο κοστος απο ενα δεξαμενοπλοιο και απο ενα ξηρου-φορτιου. για να διαπιστωσω την θετικη διαφορα(το κερδος δηλαδη) των πλοιοκτητων. μπορειτε να μου δωσετε κατι τετοιο? επισης να αναφερω οτι η εργασια μου γινεται για την tsakos. Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## Morgan

EINAI GIA ERGASIA GIA THN SXOLH?
WS TI KANEIS THN ERGASIA AYTH?

----------


## neos!

se tei eimai foititis. kai exw tin ergasia pou eipa prin. tin paredwsa tin ergasia alla mou zitise na tou dwsw kai ena tetoio paradeigma gia tous 2 typous ploiwn.

----------


## Morgan

e vale kai kana e-mail sou.....

gia ta tankers tha sou dwsw egw to actual result enos taksidiou

----------


## nikgeopap

Γειά χαρά,
Είμαι σπουδαστής Πλοίαρχος ΑΕΝ και έχω αναλάβει την πτυχιακή εργασία Ναυτιλία και Τουρισμός στην Κρήτη. Αν έχεις να μου προτείνεις κάποια βιβλιογραφία ή μέρος απ όπου μπορώ να αντλήσω πληροφορίες θα με βοηθούσε.

----------


## neos!

exeis dikio Morgan. den to skeftika gia mail. kostasmora@hotmail.com einai kai se eyxaristw para poli. tha me voithiseis trela. den mporesa na vrw pouthena imerisio naylo se sxesi me imerisio kostos gia dejamenoploio kai gia ksiro fortio. :Razz:  tnx!

----------


## Morgan

sto esteila

----------


## neos!

σε ευχαριστω πολυ Morgan. θα το αποκωδικοποιησω(lol) τωρα. με βοηθησες πολυ. :Wink:

----------


## Morgan

an exeis apories rwthse edw

----------


## Tzigis

Kalimera,
Molis pira to vathmo gia to modelling (72/100). KAi pali euxaristw gia ola Panagioti!!!!

----------


## Petros

> Πήρες βαθμό για να ξέρουμε αν όντως σε βοήθησε καλά


Τι ρωτας και εσυ ρε Νικο? Αφου ο ανθρωπος ειναι εγκυκλοπαιδεια και μαλιστα ηλεκτρονικη. Πιο γρηγορη και πιο αποδοτικη.

----------


## grnavy

Τεμπελη Hlebeub να κατσεις να την κανεισ μονος σου γιατι θα σε κοψει ο Χουλιο...μου θες κ ετοιμη....!

----------


## grnavy

μηπος ξερει κανεις που μπορω να βρω πλητοφοριες σχτικα με τα container?καποιο site?βιβλιο?

----------


## gvaggelas

Αν εννοείς τα containers αυτά κεθέ αυτά και όχι τα πλοία που τα μεταφέρουν, τότε ένα πολύ καλό βιβλίο είναι του Marc Levinson " The Box: Hoe the shipping containr made the worls smaller and the world economy bigger". Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει σε κάποια βιβλιοθήκη αλλά αν θες μπορείς να το παραγγείλεις μέσω του  amazon εδώ.

----------


## maria_naft

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ.ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ Ε/Κ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΗΣ ΠΑΡΔΑΛΗ "Η ΛΙΜΕΝΙΚΗ ΒΙΟΜΗΧΑΝΙΑ", ΕΚΔΟΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΑΜΟΥΛΗ. ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΦΟΡΤΙΑ, ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΛΠ.

----------


## christos24

Είμαι ηλεκτρονικός από το ΤΕΙ Πειραιά και ψάχνω κάποια ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία να κάνω την πρακτική μου άσκηση ως shipping services.Αν γνωρίζεται το χώρο καλά ,παρακαλώ να μου προτείνεται κάποια εταιρεία ΚΑΛΗ-ΑΝΑΓΝΩΡΙΣΜΕΝΗ...Ειμαι απογοητευμένος...

----------


## morgan_028

Kαλησπέρα.Ξέρει κανέις που θα μπορούσα να βρω πληροφορίες σχετικά με την ναυπήγηση πλοίων που κάνω πτυχιακή; Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Morgan

τι ειδος πλοιων σε ενδιαφερει?

----------


## maria_naft

καλησπέρα. προσφατως εκανα εργασια για ναυπηγεια και βιωσιμη αναπτυξη.εαν θελεις βοηθεια μου στελνεις. οσον αφορα πηγες μπορεις να βρεις πολλα και διαφορα στα παρακατω βιβλια:
Ναυπηγία: Ιωαννη Εμ. Κολλινιάτη. Ίδρυμα Ευγενίδου, Α’ Έκδοση 1982. Αθήνα 2006

Στοιχεία Ναυπηγίας: Εμμανουήλ Ν. Ζωγραφάκη. Βιβλιοθήκη του Ναυτικού Ίδρυμα Ευγενίδου, Α΄ Έκδοση `1972. Αθήνα 2005.

Παραγωγή Πλοίου και Ναυπηγείου: Ιωάννη Α. Μαυράκη. Εκδόσεις Σταμούλη, Αθήνα 2002.

Διεθνής Ναυπηγική Πολιτική & Στρατηγική Ναυπηγικών & Επισκευαστικών Μονάδων: Γεώργιου Π. Βλάχου. Εκδόσεις J&J Hellas, Πειραιάς 2004.

Ναυπηγική Οικονομική & Στρατηγική: Γεωργίου Π. Βλάχου. Εκδόσεις J&J Hellas, Πειραιάς 2002.

Εμπορική Ναυτιλία και Θαλάσσιο Περιβάλλον: Γεωργίου Π. Βλάχου. Εκδόσεις Σταμούλη, Αθήνα 2004

----------


## November Sierra

Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος που να έχει κάποια ιδέα ή να ξέρει κάποιο link για Ιδιωτικούς Οργανισμούς που να συσχετίζονται με τον ΙΜΟ? Ψαχνω δύο μήνες και δεν έχω βρει κάτι, πέρα απ'την Intertanko..
Παρακαλώ, όποιος γνωρίζει κάτι ας μου πει.
Thanx.

----------


## maria_naft

καλησπερα.ωραιο θεμα για πτυχιακη November Sierra. υπαρχουν διαφορα sites οπως το www.imo.org που εχει ολες τις πληροφοριες.
τωρα απο βιβλια υπαρχει το "Διεθνης Ναυτιλιακη Πολιτικη" του Γ. Βλαχου, εκδοσεις Σταμουλη, 2007 και εχει τα παντα σχετικα με ολους αυτους τους οργανισμους, οπως intercargo, intertanko, ichca κλπ. ελπιζω να βοηθησα!

----------


## SeawayBulker

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Ξέρει κανείς που θα μπορούσα να βρω πληροφορίες σχετικά με το θέμα πτυχιακής μου «Οργάνωση γυμνασίων στα πλοία»; Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Νaval22

> Παραγωγή Πλοίου και Ναυπηγείου: Ιωάννη Α. Μαυράκη. Εκδόσεις Σταμούλη, Αθήνα 2002


Παναγία μου!  :Mad:

----------


## maria_naft

καλησπερα. για οργανωση γυμνασιων στα πλοια μπορεις να βρεις info στο βιβλιο "ελεγχος ποιοτητας στην ναυτιλιακη επιχειρηση και στο πλοιο" απο τους Α.Γουλιελμο και Κ. Γκιζιακη, παλι εκδοσεις Σταμουλη!
απο οσο ξερω εχει βγει καινουργια, ενημερωμενη εκδοση...!!!
αντε και καλο πτυχιο!

----------


## argirosnikos

Καλημέρα σε όλους και καλώς σας βρήκα. Να πω αρχικά ότι το φόρουμ είναι άκρως ενδιαφέρον και χαίρομαι που επιτέλους βρήκα ένα φόρουμ σχετικά με το επάγγελμα μου(όταν και αν..). Είμαι επι πτυχίω φοιτητής Ναυπηγός στο Ε.Μ.Π. Επειδή είμαι άτομο ευαισθητοποιημένο με τα περιβαλλοντικά θέματα κλπ, αποφάσισα να αναζητήσω για διπλωματική εργασία ένα θέμα σχετικά με το ναυάγιο του SEA DIAMOND. Το θέμα έχει να κάνει με τις *μεθόδους απάντλησης εγκλωβισμένων πετρελαιοειδών από ναυάγια*.(βλέπε prestige) Βρίσκομαι στα πρώτα βήματα και μπορώ να πω ότι αντιμετωπίζω αρκετές δυσκολίες στην εύρεση στοιχείων. Το πρώτο που πρέπει να κάνω είναι να μαζέψω και να παρουσιάσω όλες τις μεθόδους απάντλησης που υπάρχουν μέχρι σήμερα και να παρουσιαστούν αναλυτικά. Αν κάποιος από εσάς έχει άποψη πάνω στο θέμα ή μπορεί να με παραπέμψει κάπου θα το ήμουν ευγνώμων. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## morgan_028

> τι ειδος πλοιων σε ενδιαφερει?


Καλημέρα! Θέλω να αναφερθώ στα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας,Νεώριο και Σκαραμαγκά και στα πλοία που χτ'ιζονται εκεί.Βρήκα κάποια βιβλία αλλά έχουν γενικές πληροφορίες...

----------


## Morgan

ARA DEN SE ENDIAFEROUN KYRIWS TA PLOIA , ALLA SE ENDIAFEROUN TA NAYPHGEIA...

TO IDRYMA EYGENIDH TO EPISKEFTHKES? EXW KAIRO NA PAW ALLA OLO KAI KATI THA YPARXEI....

H EPOMENH EPILOGH EINAI NA ERTHEIS APEYTHEIAS SE APAFH ME TA NAYPHGEIA KAI NA RWTHSEIS TO TI THES...EXEIS STO MYALO SOU KAPOIO SYGKEKRIMENO PLAISIO POU THA KINITHEIS? 
ME ALLA LOGIA, SE ENDIAFEROUN AYTA TA NAYPHGEIA APO OINOMIKHS APOPSHS H' APO TEXNIKES PRODIAGRAFES, TI PLOIA NAYPHGOUN , POIES OI DYNATOTHTES TOUS? MPOREIS NA GINEIS LIGO PIO SYGKEKRIMENOS?

----------


## Baggeliq

Εγώ θα πρωτινά ως ένα καλό θέμα πτυχιακής
* &#171;Την ανάπτυξη και μελέτη νέων συστημάτων Ηλεκτροπροώσης επιβατικών και εμπορικών πλοίων σε συνδυασμό με το αεροδυναμικό κέλυφος τούς &#187;  * 
  Που σήμερα είναι το πλέων σημαντικός τομείς των  συγχρόνων  ναυπηγείων στο τομέα  της ερευνάς 
  Αν θέλετε το σχολιάζουμε και εδώ. Εάν και  είναι λίγο πολύ τεχνικό θέμα 
  Αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται μπορώ να του εξηγώ πιο αναλυτικά τη εννοώ με  το θέμα αυτό , σίγουρα πιο πολύ πάει για Διπλωματική εργασία  αλλά ένα μέρος για πτυχιακή εξαιρετική και πλέων εφαρμόσιμη στην αγορά εργασίας

----------


## argirosnikos

Για το δικό μου θέμα καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## Morgan

dyskolo thema....

dokimase sto net thn leksh : debunkering kai tha vreis kapoious sxetikous providers pou kanoun kai apantlhseis se vythismena ploia.

isws apo ekei na deis kapoio apotelesma... 
einai poly texniko thema kai lypamai pou den mporw na voithisw parapanw.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Βρήκα εδώ μια επό τις εταιρείες που συμετείχε στην απάντληση από το Prestige: http://www.osm.no/view_casearticle.asp?id=60&news=news
Όπως επίσης βρήκα και μια έκθεση της Repsol που είχε την επιβλεψη της επιχείρησης: http://www.repsolypf.com/imagenes/es...cm11-65466.pdf και κάποιο Power Point (σε μορφή pdf): http://www.repsolypf.com/imagenes/es...cm11-65228.pdf

Κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις αλληλογραφόντας με εταιρείες που αναλαμβάνουν τέτοια έργα (πχ με email) πρέπει να υπάρχουν αρκετές ζητώντας παρουσιάσεις και΄στοιχεία από τα έργα τους (γράφοντας βάβαια γιατί τα θέλεις για να μη σου στείλουν διαφημήσεις μόνο).

----------


## argirosnikos

Ok. Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον που δείξατε. Θα το παλέψω με mails σε εταιρείες. Αν έχω νεώτερα θα επανέλθω. Επίσης ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν κάποιος γνωρίζει έναν Ολλανδικό Οργανισμό που ασχολείται με salvage, με τη επωνυμία smind ή smintz ή κάτι τέτοιο τέλοσπάντων.

----------


## gvaggelas

SMIT. Ορίστε και το site http://www.smit-international.com/

----------


## argirosnikos

Eίσαι άψογος!

----------


## konigi

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,τι κανετε?
Τελειωνω φέτος την ΑΕΝ ΚΡΗΤΗΣ και εχω θέμα πτυχιακής "προυποθέσεις και διαδικασίες,κίνητρα και αντικίνητρα για την απόκτηση ελληνικής σημαίας"
θα κμπορούσε να με βοηθήσει κάποιος?
που μπορώ να τα ψάξω αυτά?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## gvaggelas

Καλό θα είναι να βρεις τις προυποθέσεις νηολόγησης ενός πλοίου στην Ελληνική σημαία. Από το site του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας  http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=25204



Κύρια όργανα του πλαισίου αποτελούν: O Κώδικας Δημοσίου Ναυτικού Δικαίου (ΚΔΝΔ)- ΝΔ.187/73O Κώδικας Ιδιωτικού Ναυτικού Δικαίου (ΚΙΝΔ)- Ν.3816/58Oι Εγκριτικές Πράξεις Νηολόγησης (Αρθρο 13 Ν.Δ. 2687/53).Στον Κ.Δ.Ν.Δ. περιέχονται διατάξεις δημοσίου αναγκαστικού δικαίου , οι οποίες αναφέρονται στους τρεις βασικούς πυλώνες της ναυτιλίας (πλοίο, ναυτικοί, λιμάνια). 

Στον Κ.Ι.Ν.Δ. περιέχονται διατάξεις κυρίως ενδοτικού δικαίου που ρυθμίζουν μεταξύ άλλων θέματα διενέργειας του θαλάσσιου εμπορίου, σύμβασης ναυτολόγησης, θαλάσσιας ασφάλισης, ναυτικής υποθήκης.
Στο άρθρο 13 του Ν.Δ. 2687/53 «περί επενδύσεως και προστασίας κεφαλαίων εξωτερικού» περιέχονται ειδικές διατάξεις που αφορούν τη νηολόγηση πλοίων άνω των 1500 κ.ο.χ. Τα πλοία που νηολογούνται σύμφωνα με την πιο πάνω διάταξη διέπονται από ειδικούς όρους αυξημένης τυπικής (συνταγματικής) ισχύος, που αποτελούν εγγύηση της Ελληνικής Πολιτείας έναντι των πλοιοκτητών. 



Η νηολόγηση των πλοίων στα ελληνικά νηολόγια διενεργείται σύμφωνα με την εθνική νομοθεσία: *Βάσει των παγίων διατάξεων του άρθρου 5 του Κ.Δ.Ν.Δ. και* *Βάσει του άρθρου 13 του αυξημένης τυπικής (συνταγματικής) ισχύος Ν.Δ. 2687/53. «περί επενδύσεως και προστασίας κεφαλαίων εξωτερικού».* *Αν βρεις τα παραπάνω θα καλύψεις το μισό σου θέμα (διαδικασίες και προυποθέσεις). Για τα υπόλοιπα (κίνητρα και αντικίνητρα) θα σου πρότεινα να κάνεις μία σύγκριση με άλλα νηολόγια τα οποία είναι ανταγωνιστικά (π.χ. Λιβερία, Παναμάς, Κύπρος, Μάλτα). Διάλεξε ένα από αυτά και κάνε σύγκριση με το Ελληνικό νηολόγιο.* 
*Κάποιες πληροφορίες για αυτές τις σημαίες μπορείς να βρεις αρχικά στο* 
*http://www.flagsofconvenience.com* 
*Έτσι θα δεις τα υπέρ (κυρίως ποιότητα νηολογίου - λιγότερες κρατήσεις πλοίων και επιθεωρήσεις από το Port State Control - κύρος) και τα κατά του Ελληνικού νηολογίου (π.χ. ζητήματα κόστους σημαίας, φορολόγησης, σύνθεσης πληρώματος κτλ).*

----------


## konigi

Σας ευχαριστώ μέσα από την καρδιά μου!!!Με βγάλατε απο μια πολυ δύσκολη θέση!!!!να ειστε πάντα καλα

----------


## LNGmania

για λογαριασμο δυο συναδελφων απο την σχολη ψαχνω πληροφοριες για πτυχικες με τα εξης θεματα 1)Ερευνα και διασωση κ 2)Συνεισφορα της εμπορικης ναυτιλιας στην ελληνικη οικονομια. Για το πρωτο θεμα οποιος εχει τον IAMSAR σε ηλεκτρονικη μορφη θα ητανε οτι καλυτερο μιας κ της σχολης δεν ειναι ενημερωμενος με τα τελευταια παραρτηματα κ οσον αφορα το δευτερο θεμα απλα θελω να βρω καποιες μελετες επισημες που να τεκμηριωνουν την συνεισφορα της ελληνικης ναυτιλιας στην οικονομια. Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα για την βοηθεια σας!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τον IAMSAR τον έχει ο ΙΜΟ (https://www2.imo.org/b2c_imo/b2c/init.do) κάνει κάθε τόμος 20&#163; (σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή) οπότε και οι τρεις 60&#163; ή περίπου 100€, δεν κυκλοφορεί ελεύθερα σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή (τουλάχιστον νόμιμα) αφού ακόμα και η αμερικάνικη ακτοφυλακή που έχει αρκετούς κανονισμούς σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή στη σελίδα της σε στέλνει στον ΙΜΟ να το αγοράσεις. Σίγουρα θα πρέπει να τον έχουν και τα ναυτιλιακά βιβλιοπωλεία αφού είναι υποχρεωτικό να είναι σε κάθε καράβι ένα αντίγραφο (σε χαρτί). ή στη βιβλιοθήκη του Ιδρύματος Ευγενίδη.

Για το δέυτερο θέμα μερικά περιληπτικά στοιχεία βρίσκονται στο κείμενο http://ec.europa.eu/maritimeaffairs/.../greece_el.pdf (για την Ελλάδα). Περισσότερα (γιά όλη την Ευρώπη) θα βρεις στα κείμενα το Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου για τη ναυτιλία κάποια από αυτά τα παρουσιάσαμε και τα συζητήσαμε σε άλλο θέμα. Υποστηρικτικό αυτών των κειμένων είναι και το παραπάνω έντυπο.

----------


## gvaggelas

Επίσης δες και την σελίδα του Ναυτικού Επιμελητηρίου www.nee.gr. Έχει ορισμένα στοιχεία για τον αριθμό των ναυτιλιακών εταιρειών στην Ελλάδα, τον αριθμό των εργαζομένων (αν και νομίζω τα στοιχεία είναι μέχρι το 2003) και το συνάλλαγμα που εισάγεται στην χώρα μας μέσω της ναυτιλίας.

----------


## harry_24

Γεία σας στα πλαίσια εργασίας ενδιαφέρομαι για στοιχεία/μελέτες όσον αφορά τις αγορές LPG και LNG θα το εκτιμούσα ιδιαίτερα αν κάποιος γνωρίζει κάτι και μπορεί να βοηθήσει.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για τα LNG και τα LPG υπάρχει σχετική συζήτηση όπου έχουν μπει σημαντικά στοιχεία και πηγές πληροφόρησης

----------


## Michael

> για λογαριασμο δυο συναδελφων απο την σχολη ψαχνω πληροφοριες για πτυχικες με τα εξης θεματα 1)Ερευνα και διασωση κ 2)Συνεισφορα της εμπορικης ναυτιλιας στην ελληνικη οικονομια. Για το πρωτο θεμα οποιος εχει τον IAMSAR σε ηλεκτρονικη μορφη θα ητανε οτι καλυτερο μιας κ της σχολης δεν ειναι ενημερωμενος με τα τελευταια παραρτηματα κ οσον αφορα το δευτερο θεμα απλα θελω να βρω καποιες μελετες επισημες που να τεκμηριωνουν την συνεισφορα της ελληνικης ναυτιλιας στην οικονομια. Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα για την βοηθεια σας!


 Το IAMSAR μάλλον αποκλείτεται να το βρεις δωρεάν σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή. Είχα ψάξει και εγώ στο παρελθόν, αλλά τζίφος! Αν το βρεις πες μας να το κατεβάσουμε και εμείς.
Πάντως στις σελίδες της αμερικανικής ακτοφυλακής και άλλου θα βρεις χρήσιμο υλικό.

Για την συμβολή της ελληνικής ναυτιλίας στην οικονομία, θα βρείτε στοιχεία και στο σάιτ του ΥΕΝ, στα στατιστικά.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Πάντως στις σελίδες της αμερικανικής ακτοφυλακής και άλλου θα βρεις χρήσιμο υλικό.


Παράλειψη δική μου που δεν έβαλα τη σελίδα :Sad:  και ζητώ συγνώμη. Μπορέι να μην έχει τον IAMSAR (που δεν δίνεται τζάμπα) αλλά έχει χρήσιμο υλικό για διάσωση σχετικά με τα ισχύοντα στις ΗΠΑ:http://www.uscg.mil/hq/g-o/g-opr/manuals/manuals.htm

Πάντως βλέπουμε τη διαφορά νοοτροπίας: στις ΗΠΑ θεωρούν ότι τα κείμενα που αφορούν την ασφάλεια πρέπει να είναι δωρεάν σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή ώστε να μπορέι να τα βρει ακόμα και αυτός που δεν έχει (ή δεν θέλει να πληρώσει).

----------


## argirosnikos

Παιδιά χαιρετώ και πάλι! Το θέμα με τις απαντλήσεις πετρελαιοειδών το έχω ξεκινήσει και το βρίσκω εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον , αλλα και πολύ επίκαιρο ταυτόχρονα.  Έχω ασχοληθεί αρκετά για να καταλάβω ότι το θέμα Salvage στην Ελλάδα έχει μείνει κάπως πίσω και δεν μπορεί να παρακολουθήσει τις παγκόσμιες εξελίξεις. Τέλοσπάντων...
Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είνια σχετικά με το νομικό πλαίσιο στην Ελλάδα, όσον αφορά την αντιμετώπιση ναυαγίων στη χώρα μας. 
Με ενδιαφέρει δηλαδή να βρω την Ευρωπαική οδηγία (πάνω στην οποία προφανώς στηρίζεται και το ελληνικό νομικό πλαίσιο), αλλά και το ίδιο το νομικό πλαίσιο της χώρα μας. Ο τομέας που με ενδιαφέει ιδιαίτερα δε, είναι ο τομέας των ευθυνών.  Ποιος-δηλαδή- έχει την ευθύνη από τη στιγνή που θα χαθεί ο έλεγχος σε ένα πλοίο { 1)τανκερ, 2) επιβατικό}, μέχρι τη στιγμή της πιθανής ανέλκυσης. 
Μπορείτε να με παραπέμψετε κάπου?
Πιστεύετε ότι πρέπει να απευθυνθώ σε δικηγορικο γραφείο? Στο λιμεναρχείο? Κάπου αλλού? Υπάρχει αυτούσιο κάπουστο διαδίκτυο?
Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας

----------


## marios.sp

ψαχνω για πτυχιακη στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα.αν μπορειτε να με ενημερωσετε αν υπαρχει καποιο υλικο ετοιμο.

----------


## θοδωρης

iparxei iliko diathesimo me afto to thema gia ptixiaki?kirios oson afora tis sintheseis  metaksi kafsimon.efxaristo :Smile:

----------


## Mao

Kalispera se olous den grafw syxna alla sas parakolou8w edw kai arketo kairo!

Pame twra sto psito..:P

Eimai foititis sto ekswteriko (Agglia) kai fetos teleiwnw me to master mou sto marine engineering. Exw skopo na arxisw tin kariera mou mparkarontas san dokimos wste na sinexisw argotera ws axiomatikos mixanis, to 8ema omws einai oti den kserw ama mporw na parw to KEP prin anagnwristw.
Mipws gnwrizei kapoios tis proipotheseis gia na pareis KEP?

Eyxaristw

An to exw valei se la8os meros parakalw valte to sto katallilo kai sorry!

----------


## uddox

Αυτός που θα σε αναγνωρίσει δόκιμο αξ/κο , θα σου δώσει και το κεπ.
Το κεπ είναι βιβλίο που δείνουν οι Ελληνικές σχολές.
Εσύ απο που θα το πάρεις?

Νομίζω, ότι και το θέμα πρέπει να μεταφερθεί στις σχολές Ε.Ν, η??

----------


## nautikos

> to 8ema omws einai oti den kserw ama mporw na parw to KEP prin anagnwristw.
> Mipws gnwrizei kapoios tis proipotheseis gia na pareis KEP?


Θα σου δωσουν το ΚΕΠ μονο αν τελειωσεις τη σχολη και τους δωσεις αντιγραφο του πτυχιου σου. Μετα θελεις 6 μηνες για να παρεις το διπλωμα Γ'Μηχανικου (χωρις εξετασεις εννοειται :Wink: ).

----------


## harry_24

> Kalispera se olous den grafw syxna alla sas parakolou8w edw kai arketo kairo!
> 
> Pame twra sto psito..:P
> 
> Eimai foititis sto ekswteriko (Agglia) kai fetos teleiwnw me to master mou sto marine engineering. Exw skopo na arxisw tin kariera mou mparkarontas san dokimos wste na sinexisw argotera ws axiomatikos mixanis, to 8ema omws einai oti den kserw ama mporw na parw to KEP prin anagnwristw.
> Mipws gnwrizei kapoios tis proipotheseis gia na pareis KEP?
> 
> Eyxaristw
> 
> An to exw valei se la8os meros parakalw valte to sto katallilo kai sorry!


 
Νομίζω ότι αρχικά θα πρέπει να πάρεις πληροφορίες απο το ΔΟΑΤΑΠ* ώς προς την αναγνώριση του πτυχίου σου απο την αλλοδαπή και έπειτα να καταθέσεις τα απαραίτητα δικαιολογητικά (για τα οποία θα ενημερωθείς απο τους ίδιους) στήν αρμόδια υπηρεσία του ΥΕΝ για να πάρεις το ΚΕΠ.

Επίσης ρίξε και μια ματιά στο αρχείο παρακάτω είναι απο το ΥΕΝ και αφορά τις προϋποθέσεις απόκτησης διπλώματος Μηχανικού΄Γ /Πλοιάρχου ΄Γ

*ΔΟΑΤΑΠ= Διεπιστημονικός Οργανισμός Αναγνώρισης Τίτλων Ακαδημαϊκών και Πληροφόρησης www.doatap.gr

----------


## Mao

Gnwrizw to ti paizei me DOATAP kai 8a kata8esw ta xartia mou molis teleiwsw. To 8ema einai oti prepei na perimenw kana xrono+ mexri na anagnwristei i isotimia mou. Egw 8elw na mparkarw kateythian pou 8a teleiwsw me tis spoudes mou alla ama den parw to kep den exei noima...

Pros naytikos
Ennoeis na paradwsw ta xartia mou apo ta agglika panepistimia i to xarti tis isotimias apo DOATAP?

Sas eyxaristw olous gia to endiaferon kai tin voi8eia pou prosferete

----------


## nautikos

> Pros naytikos
> Ennoeis na paradwsw ta xartia mou apo ta agglika panepistimia i to xarti tis isotimias apo DOATAP?


Μαλλον το χαρτι ισοτιμιας... Μου διεφυγε πριν η λεπτομερεια αυτη, οτι σπουδαζεις στο εξωτερικο. Χωρις αυτο φανταζομαι οτι το πτυχιο σου δεν εχει καμια αξια στην Ελλαδα, αρα και αυτοι δεν μπορουν να σε ενταξουν στο προγραμμα να γινεις Γ'Μηχανικος.

----------


## argirosnikos

> Παιδιά χαιρετώ και πάλι! Το θέμα με τις απαντλήσεις πετρελαιοειδών το έχω ξεκινήσει και το βρίσκω εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον , αλλα και πολύ επίκαιρο ταυτόχρονα. Έχω ασχοληθεί αρκετά για να καταλάβω ότι το θέμα Salvage στην Ελλάδα έχει μείνει κάπως πίσω και δεν μπορεί να παρακολουθήσει τις παγκόσμιες εξελίξεις. Τέλοσπάντων...
> Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είνια σχετικά με το νομικό πλαίσιο στην Ελλάδα, όσον αφορά την αντιμετώπιση ναυαγίων στη χώρα μας. 
> Με ενδιαφέρει δηλαδή να βρω την Ευρωπαική οδηγία (πάνω στην οποία προφανώς στηρίζεται και το ελληνικό νομικό πλαίσιο), αλλά και το ίδιο το νομικό πλαίσιο της χώρα μας. Ο τομέας που με ενδιαφέει ιδιαίτερα δε, είναι ο τομέας των ευθυνών. Ποιος-δηλαδή- έχει την ευθύνη από τη στιγνή που θα χαθεί ο έλεγχος σε ένα πλοίο { 1)τανκερ, 2) επιβατικό}, μέχρι τη στιγμή της πιθανής ανέλκυσης. 
> Μπορείτε να με παραπέμψετε κάπου?
> Πιστεύετε ότι πρέπει να απευθυνθώ σε δικηγορικο γραφείο? Στο λιμεναρχείο? Κάπου αλλού? Υπάρχει αυτούσιο κάπουστο διαδίκτυο?
> Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας


Δεν γνωρίζει κανείς παίδες?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το πλοίο ακόμα και στο βυθό ανήκει στον πλοιοκτήτη του. Μόνο αν είναι στα χωρικά ύδατα μετά από κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα περιέρχεται στο Δημόσιο σύμφωνα με τον Κώδικα Δημοσίου Ναυτικού Δικαίου (ΝΔ 187/1973 ΦΕΚ 261Α 1973 ):
Αρθρον 201.

1. Εις περίπτωσιν ναυαγίου ή ναυαγήματος ευρισκομένου εις τον βυθόν των χωρικών υδάτων, η Λιμενική Αρχή, διά προσκλήσεως δημοσιευομένης κατά τας διατάξεις της παραγράφου 1 του άρθρου 198, καλεί πάντα ενδιαφερόμενον όπως εντός εξ μηνών από της δημοσιεύσεως υποβάλη εις το Μονομελές Πρωτοδικείον του τόπου της ανευρέσεως αίτησιν περί αναγνωρίσεως της κυριότητος αυτού. Αντίγραφον της υποβληθείσης αιτήσεως κοινοποιείται εις τον Υπουργόν των Οικονομικών και εις την Λιμενικήν Αρχήν.

2. Μη υποβληθείσης εμπροθέσμως της αιτήσεως ή απορριφθείσης της υποβληθείσης, το ναυάγιον ή ναυάγημα περιέχεται εις το Δημόσιον, κατόπιν αποφάσεως του κατά την παρ. 1 δικαστηρίου, δικάζοντος κατά τας διατάξεις περί εκουσίας δικαιοδοσίας. Επίσης περιέρχεται τούτο εις το Δημόσιον εάν ο αναγνωρισθείσης υπό του ως άνω Δικαστηρίου ως κύριος δεν επελήφθη της ανελκύσεως του ανευρεθέντος ναυαγίου ή ναυαγήματος, εντός τριετίας από της αναγνωρίσεως αυτού ως κυρίου ή διέκοψε την αναληφθείσαν υπ` αυτού ανέλκυσιν επί τρία συνεχή έτη.

3. Τα παραλαμβανόμενα είδη βάσει των διατάξεων του παρόντος άρθρου ή των άρθρων 198, 199 και 200 υπόκεινται εις την καταβολήν των τυχόν οφειλομένων δασμών και λοιπών φόρων.

----------


## argirosnikos

Παναγιώτη ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σου. Δυστυχώς δεν με καλύπτει όσο χρειάζεται , στα πλαίσια μιας διπλωματικής εργασίας. Ίσως να μην εξήγησα σωστά αυτό που με απασχολεί.
Με ενδιαφέρει λοιπόν να βρω την Ευρωπαική οδηγία (πάνω στην οποία προφανώς στηρίζεται και το ελληνικό νομικό πλαίσιο), αλλά και το ίδιο το νομικό πλαίσιο της χώρα μας. Ο τομέας που με ενδιαφέρει ιδιαίτερα , είναι ο τομέας των ευθυνών. Ποιος-δηλαδή- έχει την ευθύνη από τη στιγνή που θα χαθεί ο έλεγχος σε ένα πλοίο: 1)τανκερ, 2) επιβατικό, μέχρι τη στιγμή της πιθανής ανέλκυσης. Αναλυτικότερα:
*Ποιος αποφασίζει που θα αφεθει προς βύθιση το πλοίο? (Εφόσον υπάρχει ο χρόνος και τη δυνατότητα να γίνει)
*Ποιος υποχρεούται να αντιμετωπίσει την προκαλούμενη ρύπανση?
*Ποιος είναι υποχρεωμένος να κάνει την απάντληση?
*Ποιος είναι υποχρεωμένος να κάνει την ανέλκυση?
Υπάρχει ένας νόμος που να απαντάει σε όλα αυτά?
Και πάλι ευχαριστώ τον Παναγιώτη για την άμεση ανταπόκριση του.Ελπίζω αυτή τη φορά να έγινα πιο σαφής και να μπορέσει να με βοηθήσει κάποιος φίλος.

----------


## SeawayBulker

χαιρετώ παιδιά, θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας σχετικά με 1. τα γυμνάσια των επιβατηγών πλοίων, κάτι ξεχωριστό απο τα κοινά γυμνάσια που εκετελούνται σε φορτηγά πλοία. 
2. άν γνωρίζεται (υπάρχει κάποιο manual) σχετικά με τα MES(maritime evacuation system) πώς λειτουργεί, χρόνος ανοίγματος, αριθμός ατόμων σε εξέδρα, και γενικά οτιδήποτε εχει σχέσει με εγκατάληψη (χρόνος εγκατάληψης πλοίου....)
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Apostolos

Απλά στα επιβατηγά υπάρχει ο παράγωντας "επιβάτες". Υπάρχει λοιπόν το evacuation plan Που πρέπει να τηρηθεί γιατί τότε δέν θα υπάρξει εκκένωση....

----------


## November Sierra

Χαιρετώ. Υπάρχει κανείς που να ξέρει κάτι για το SIRE programme? Γενικότερα μήπως γνωρίζεται κάποιον άλλο μη κυβερνητικό οργανισμό εκτός απ'τους Intertanko, intercargo, osmf, oecd ?
Παρακαλώ, όποιος έχει κάποια ιδέα, ας μου πει...
thanx.

----------


## Νaval22

> χαιρετώ παιδιά, θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας σχετικά με 1. τα γυμνάσια των επιβατηγών πλοίων, κάτι ξεχωριστό απο τα κοινά γυμνάσια που εκετελούνται σε φορτηγά πλοία. 
> 2. άν γνωρίζεται (υπάρχει κάποιο manual) σχετικά με τα MES(maritime evacuation system) πώς λειτουργεί, χρόνος ανοίγματος, αριθμός ατόμων σε εξέδρα, και γενικά οτιδήποτε εχει σχέσει με εγκατάληψη (χρόνος εγκατάληψης πλοίου....)
> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.


Αυτό το κάνεις σαν πτυχιακή?πάντως αν δείς μόνο το evacuation είναι πολύ περίπλοκο θέμα και η μελέτη εκκένωσης είναι δύσκολη υπόθεση ενδεικτικά πρέπει να μοντελοποίησεις σε υπολόγιστη το εσωτερικό του πλοίου και μετά μέσω εξισώσεων της μηχανικής ρευστών να προσωμοιώσεις το πλήθος για να βρείς τη συνάρτηση του χρόνου εκκένωσης

----------


## giannis13

γεια σας παιδια! εχω αναλαβει πτυχιακη σχετικα με ναυτιλιακη χρηματοδοτηση!μπορει καποιος να στειλει υλικο?ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## gvaggelas

Αν θες στείλε μου με προσωπικό μήνυμα το e-mail σου για να σου στείλω κάποια αρχεία.

----------


## maria_naft

καλησπερα, αν θες υλικο για τη ναυτιλιακη χρηματοδοτηση υπαρχει ενα βιβλιο του αλεξ. γουλιελμου που εχει την ιδια ονομασια και εχει μεσα τα παντα!
ελπιζω να σε βοηθησει!

----------


## athkar

kalhmera se olous.....kanw thn ptuxiakh mou me thema "metrhsh ths apodothkothtas twn metwxwn tvn ellhnikwn naftiliakwn eteriwn". Afou exw anaferei prragmata gia to XAA, gia thn ellhnikh naftilia genikotera kai thn sumvolh ths sthn oikonomia, gia apodoseis metoxwn(beta, Jensen , Traynor, kindunou klp) exw kollhsei sto teleftaio kefalaio opou prepei na anaferw ellhnikes naftiliakes etairies eishgmenes sto XAA kai gia tis metoxes tous. Pou borw na vrw stoixeia gia to teleftaio afto kefalaio kai pinakes me deiktes FTSE klp???
Please

----------


## Michael

> Pou borw na vrw stoixeia gia to teleftaio afto kefalaio kai pinakes me deiktes FTSE klp???
> Please


Στην ιστοσελίδα του ASE δοκίμασες;

----------


## athkar

nai dokimasa kai exw vrei times metoxvn klp gia kapoious mhnes alla thelw kati pou na mou ypologizei thn apodosh tvn metoxwn

----------


## geopapa

Καλησπέρα σας. Λοιπόν πήρα και εγώ την πτυχιακή μου. Το θέμα της είναι ΕΜΠΟΡΙΟ-ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΕΣ-ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ. Εχει κανείς να μου δώσει κάποια γνώμη για το πως περίπου να την κατεύθυνω ή που να ψάξω να βρω πληροφορίες?

THANKS!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Michael

> Καλησπέρα σας. Λοιπόν πήρα και εγώ την πτυχιακή μου. Το θέμα της είναι ΕΜΠΟΡΙΟ-ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΕΣ-ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ. Εχει κανείς να μου δώσει κάποια γνώμη για το πως περίπου να την κατεύθυνω ή που να ψάξω να βρω πληροφορίες?
> 
> THANKS!!!


Πολύ γενικό το θέμα βρε αδελφέ...! Από ποιά σχολή;

----------


## Morgan

> Καλησπέρα σας. Λοιπόν πήρα και εγώ την πτυχιακή μου. Το θέμα της είναι ΕΜΠΟΡΙΟ-ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΕΣ-ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ. Εχει κανείς να μου δώσει κάποια γνώμη για το πως περίπου να την κατεύθυνω ή που να ψάξω να βρω πληροφορίες?
> 
> THANKS!!!


ONTWS POLY GENIKO, DWSE KAPIES PLHROFORIES PARAPANW.
PANTWS STO PA.PEI..YPARXOUN PARA POLLA SXETIKA VIVLIA

----------


## padelis234

> Καλησπέρα σας. Λοιπόν πήρα και εγώ την πτυχιακή μου. Το θέμα της είναι ΕΜΠΟΡΙΟ-ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΕΣ-ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ. Εχει κανείς να μου δώσει κάποια γνώμη για το πως περίπου να την κατεύθυνω ή που να ψάξω να βρω πληροφορίες?
> 
> THANKS!!!



Όντως φίλε πολύ γενικό.Δεν έχει ο τίτλος κάτι παραπάνω;Δηλαδή σαν υποερώτηση ή κάτι τέτοιο;Η δική μου είναι "Ψηφιακοί Διαδικτυακοί Τόποι Συλλογής Ναυτιλιακών Πληροφοριών".Ένα search στο google και βρίσκεις αρκετά πραγματάκια.Απ'ότι μου είπε και ο καθηγητής θα γράψουμε και για διεθνή σελίδες μιας και οι ελληνικές δεν είναι τόσο πολλές  :Wink:

----------


## 59076

αν υπαρχει καποια εργασια η πτυχιακη για ευσταθεια???
Ευχαριστω μαγκες κ καλες θαλασσες να εχουμε

----------


## swiftakis

Καλησπέρα σας!
Μόλις γράφτηκα στο Forum, οι γνώσεις μου σχετικά με τη ναυτιλία κ γενικότερα με τη Θάλασσα είναι ελάχιστες! 
Η αιτία της εγγραφής μου, είναι μια εργασία που μου έχει ανατεθεί με θέμα "Θαλάσσια ασφάλιση". 'Ο, τι γνωρίζετε και νομίζετε πως θα μπορούσε να με βοηθήσει (Links, προτάσεις για βιβλία κτλ) είναι καλοδεχούμενα  :Wink: 

Ευχαριστώ, εκ των προτέρων  :Razz:

----------


## geopapa

> Πολύ γενικό το θέμα βρε αδελφέ...! Από ποιά σχολή;


Η αληθεια ειναι οτι ειναι πολυ γενικο θεμα.δεν υπαρχουν υποερωτηματα ουτε καποια αλλη διευκρινιση.το θεμα ειναι ακριβως αυτο ΕΜΠΟΡΙΟ-ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΕΣ-ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ και τιποτα αλλο.απ΄τον ασπροπυργο ειναι αυτο το θεμα.η αληθεια ειναι οτι εγω ειχα δωσει αλλο θεμα '' Η ΝΑΥΜΑΧΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΑΣ'' αλλα επειδη μαλλον ειναι πολυ ευκολο θεμα το εδωσαν σε καποιον δικο τους πριν αναρτησουν τισ πτυχιακες.φανταστειτε οτι ημουν ο νουμερο 3 που πηρα πτυχιακη και το θεμα που ειχα δωσει ηταν ηδη δωσμενο.αυτα τα ωραια συμβαινουν στον ασπροπυργο....... :Sad:

----------


## navigation

ετσι ειναι εδω και χρονια geopapa τωρα θα τα μαθουμε!!!!!!! το νουμερο 3 και την είχαν δωσει ε?? Δεν εισαι τυχερος συναδερφε!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Michael

> Η αληθεια ειναι οτι ειναι πολυ γενικο θεμα.δεν υπαρχουν υποερωτηματα ουτε καποια αλλη διευκρινιση.το θεμα ειναι ακριβως αυτο ΕΜΠΟΡΙΟ-ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΕΣ-ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ και τιποτα αλλο.απ΄τον ασπροπυργο ειναι αυτο το θεμα.η αληθεια ειναι οτι εγω ειχα δωσει αλλο θεμα '' Η ΝΑΥΜΑΧΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΑΣ'' αλλα επειδη μαλλον ειναι πολυ ευκολο θεμα το εδωσαν σε καποιον δικο τους πριν αναρτησουν τισ πτυχιακες.φανταστειτε οτι ημουν ο νουμερο 3 που πηρα πτυχιακη και το θεμα που ειχα δωσει ηταν ηδη δωσμενο.αυτα τα ωραια συμβαινουν στον ασπροπυργο.......


Αυτό ο τίτλος αποτελεί τίτλο μεταπτυχιακού προγράμματος! Προφανώς κάποιος καθηγητής το είδε ή το άκουσε κάπου και σκέφτηκε να το βάλει μπας και μάθει και αυτός τί έιναι....
Η δε (παρά)λογική του "δεν δίνω διευκρινίσεις" ας μην την σχολιάσω καλύτερα...

Τεσπα, Αν θες μπορείς, για να πεις ότι έμαθες και εσύ κάτι, να επικεντρωθείς στο πως γίνεται η σύμβαση πώλησης των εμπορευμάτων και ποιά η θέση του πλοιου ανάμεσά τους. Τι ρόλο παίζουν οι φορτωτικές, πώς γίνεται η συναλλαγή με την βοήθεια τραπέζης και τα είδη φορτωτικών.
Δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο είναι αυτό που θέλει ο καθηγήτης σου, αλλά είναι η κατάσταση όπως τα λες, και πολύ ευχαριστημένος θα πρέπει να είναι...

----------


## swiftakis

Καμμία βοήθεια για "θαλάσσια ασφάλιση"..  :Confused:

----------


## Morgan

mia episkepsh se vivliopwleia gyrw apo to panepisthmio peiraia tha se vohthouse.
yparxei eidiko mathima kai vivlia/shmeiwseis mporoun na vrethoun.

an twra eisai apo pa.pei...sou synistw, episkepsh sto eygenideio

----------


## swiftakis

Όχι δεν είμαι από ΠΑ.ΠΕΙ, ούτε σπουδάζω Αθήνα-Πειραιά. Για το λόγο αυτό, θα ήθελα αν μπορούσε να μου δώσει κάποιος συγκεκριμένες πληροφορίες (π.χ κάποιο βιβλίο) ή να με κατευθύνει (σε βιβλιοπωλεία μάλλον, γιατί δε μπορώ δανειστώ απ' τη βιβλιοθήκη εφόσον δεν είμαι μέλος της).

Σας ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον που δείχνετε και την άμεση απάντηση!  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## swiftakis

Τίποτε άλλο?

----------


## Morgan

Klahmera,

einai aplo ...mhn psaxneis onomata vivliopwleiwn oute vivliwn giati etsi kai alliws tha ta pareis apo to idio meros (ta vivliopwleia gyrw apo to PaPei)
OLA ma OLA ta vivliopwleia gyrw apo to panepisthmio peiraia , an tous peis thn leksh " Naytasfaliseis " Tha sou dwsoun / proteinoun oti xreiazesai.

An den meneis athina/peiraia prepei na doume ti tha kanoume

----------


## swiftakis

Δε μένω Αθήνα - Πειραιά, οπότε αν υπάρχει κάποιο τηλέφωνο βιβλιοπωλείου που να μπορεί να μου τα στείλει θα ήταν χρήσιμο.
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τη βοήθεια!

----------


## hatzibileus

λοιπόν...
θέμα "Εταιρική Κοινωνική Ευθύνη στη ναυτιλιακή βιομηχανία και χρηματοοικονομική απόδοση"

ζητούμενα άπο εσάς

5 έως 10 εταιρείες ναυτιλιακές φυσικά εισηγμένες σε διαφορετικά χρηματιστήρια στο κόσμο από τις οποίες θέλω το url ...απαραίτητα καθώς μέσω αυτού κυρίως θα εκτιμήσω πόσο κοινωνικά υπεύθυνες είναι κ.......
30 (έτσι ώστε να πετύχω το επιθυμητό Ν (αα ρε στατιστική)) δεδομένα έτσι ώστε να βγάλω ROI και χρηματιστηριακή απόδοση κ τα θέλω για το κλάδο κ για την εταιρεία το ξέρω ζητάω πολλά...
τέλος επειδή 30 τρίμηνα μας κάνουν 7,5 χρόνια τελικά θα το κάνω 30 μήνες αν βρω τα απαραίτητα δεδομένα ή 48 ακόμα καλύτερα που είναι τέσσερα χρόνια

αυτά κ νομίζω θα τα ξαναπούμε

----------


## Morgan

Ta web-sites twn etaireiwn mporeis na ta vreis eite sto ship.gr eite sto marine-marketing.gr eite sto google.

Merikes eisigmenes einai h 
TSAKOS
DRY SHIPS
NAVIOS
EXCEL
GENERAL MARITIME
TEEKAY
TORM
TOP Ships
OCEAN CARRIERS

----------


## gvaggelas

Να προσθέσω και εγώ μερικές εισηγμένες. Τα σύμβολα δίπλα στην κάθε εταιρεία αντιπροσωπεύουν την χώρα στο χρηματιστήριο της οποίας είναι εισηγμένες.

*Aegean Marine US 
Aries Maritime US 
Capital Product US 
Danaos Corp US 
Diana Shipping US 
Eagle Bulk Ship US 
Euroseas US 
FreeSeas US 
Genco Ship & Trad US 
Global Oceanic UK 
Globus Maritime UK 
Goldenport UK 
Hellenic Carriers UK 
Oceanaut US 
OceanFreight US 
Omega Navigation US 
Paragon Shipping US 
Quintana Maritime US 
Seanergy Maritime US 
Star Maritime US 
Stealthgas US 
TEN US 
*

----------


## Morgan

POLY WRAIOS!

----------


## hatzibileus

gia na ginw pio sygkekrimenos..
ayto poy thelw einai ta miniaia stoixeia gia ROI και χρηματιστηριακή απόδοση tso kapoiwn etaireiwn oso k twn kladwn
etaireies 3erw kapoies k sas eyxaristw gia ta posts alla pou tha vrw sygentromena ta stoixeia..ayto einai to zitoumeno an exei kapoios idea as mou pei alliws mallon tha prepei na steilw kamposa mail stis etaireies ayto thelw na apofygw
k pali tnx

----------


## Morgan

ta web sites tous ta eides gia reports?
epishs mia anazhthsh sto google , me titlo px TOPSHIPS Economical report isws na voithouse

----------


## hatzibileus

elega aplos mhpws ta evriska kapws pio sygkekrimena giati aytoi tha exoun triminiaia  oxi miniaia pou thelw egw ..
telos
sas eyxaristw k proxoraw sto 3aximo

----------


## gvaggelas

μηνιαία μου φαίνεται λίγο δύσκολο να βρεις. Οι περισσότερες εταιρείες (και αν δεν κάνω λάθος αυτό είναι που ζητάνε και τα χρηματιστήρια), εκδίδουν τριμηνιαίες οικονομικές καταστάσεις.

----------


## hatzibileus

το ξέρω αλλά αν πάμε τριμηνιαία φτάνουμε τα 7,5 χρόνια και το θεωρώ αρκετά δύσκολο
τα 7,5 χρόνια προκύπτουν από τις 30παρατηρήσεις τουλάχιστονα αρά 30*3μην/12

----------


## giannis13

παιδια καλησπερα!ψαχνω να βρω αρθρα και σημειωσεις διαλεξεων του καθηγητη γραμμενου απο το σιτυ της αγγλιας με θεμα τη ναυτιλιακη χρηματοδοτηση αλλα δεν μπορω να τα κατεβασω!μηπως εχει κανεις τιποτα?ευχαριστω!

----------


## argirosnikos

Καλημέρα παίδες! Ψάχνω το νόμο περί ναυαγίων στην Ελλάδα. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι ο λεγόμενος νόμος Παπουτσή. Γνωρίζει κάποιος που θα βρω σχετικό υλικό από διαδίκτυο? Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## giannis13

παιδια καλησπερα!ψαχνω να βρω αρθρα και σημειωσεις διαλεξεων του καθηγητη γραμμενου απο το σιτυ της αγγλιας με θεμα τη ναυτιλιακη χρηματοδοτηση αλλα δεν μπορω να τα κατεβασω!μηπως εχει κανεις τιποτα?ευχαριστω!

----------


## Morgan

kalhmera .. fantazomai pws hdh dokimases to site tou panepisthmiou mhpws exei kati...? h kapia hlektronikh vivliothiki pali tou city? den gnwrizw, apla idees vazw (sto trapezi)

----------


## giannis13

εχω κοιταξει αλλα δεν μπορω να τα κατεβασω!γι'αυτο ρωταω αν τα εχει ηδη καποιος σε ηλ. μορφη

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

kalimera se olous..
Prwto post kai prwti mera eggrafis sto forum...
Psaxnw kai egw plhrofories gia ti allo?? gia mia ergasia pou exw na kanw....Na sas pw ton titlo tis kai an kapoios kserei sxetika links i o,ti allo tha einai kalodexoumeno. Den zhtaw etoimi ergasia..apla ena ..mbousoula re paidia...
*  SUBJECT*: ΟΔΗΓΙΑ 95/21/ ΕΚ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΙΟΥ ΤΗΣ 19η΅ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ 1995 ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΒΟΛΗ, ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΝΑΥΣΙΠΛΟΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΥΝΕΠΑΓΕΤΑΙ ΧΡΗΣΗ ΚΟΙΝΩΤΙΚΩΝ ΛΙΜΕΝΩΝ Ή ΔΙΕΛΕΥΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΥΔΑΤΑ ΥΠΟ ΤΗ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΔΟΣΙΑ ΚΡΑΤΟΥΣ ΜΕΛΟΥΣ ΤΩΝ ΔΙΕΘΝΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΥΠΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΛΗΨΗ ΤΗΣ ΡΥΠΑΝΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΔΙΑΒΙΩΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ ΕΠΙ ΤΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ (ΕΛΕΓΧΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΡΑΤΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΜΕΝΑ)

----------


## hatzibileus

Θα μας βοηθούσε πιστεύω να μας πεις μάθημα καθηγητή μα κυρίως σχολή.
Μία πρώτη βοήθεια σίγουρα θα έχεις από την Ευρωπαϊκή Υπηρεσία Ασφαλούς Ναυσιπλοϊάς (EMSA...European Maritme Safety Agency)

Δώσε λίγη ακόμα βοήθεια όπως έκταση που πρέπει να έχει η εργασία κ τα παραπάνω.

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

Σε ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση! Η σχολή που ρωτάς είναι η Σχολή Εμποροπλοιάρχων στα Χανιά.......(το όνομα του καθηγητή άστο..καλύτερα.... :Cool: ). Την Ευρωπαϊκή Υπηρεσία Ασφαλούς Ναυσιπλοΐας την έχω υπόψη μου....
Η εργασία θα είναι πτυχιακή. Dead line Ιούνιος....

----------


## hatzibileus

aaaaa ok sorry κ όλας που ρώτησα απλός επειδή σπουδάζω χίο αν ήσουν πειραιά ή καλύτερα χίο θα ήξερα τη ακριβώς θέλει ο καθηγητής.
προς το παρών δεν έχω κάτι αλλά κάτι θα βρω απλός λόγω καλοκαιριού όλα πάνε λίγο πιο αργά αλλά απ' ότι βλέπω έχεις χρόνο

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

Ναι, έχω χρονο...αλλά έχω και άγχος! Και ξέρεις πόσο γρήγορα περνάει ο χρόνος; Θα το εκτιμούσα αν μου έδινες οποιαδηποτε βοήθεια πάντως. 
Αλήθεια εσύ τι σχολή είσαι;

----------


## hatzibileus

εγώ σπουδάζω στη χίο στο Τμ. Ναυτιλίας & Επιχειρηματικών Υπηρεσιών κ σε καταλαβαίνω απολύτος γιατί κ εγώ βρίσκομαι στην ίδια κατάσταση πτυχιακή με παράδοση του χρονου
λοιπον θα τα ξαναπούμε μόλις βρω πληροφορίες για το θέμα σου

----------


## Michael

> kalimera se olous..
> Prwto post kai prwti mera eggrafis sto forum...
> Psaxnw kai egw plhrofories gia ti allo?? gia mia ergasia pou exw na kanw....Na sas pw ton titlo tis kai an kapoios kserei sxetika links i o,ti allo tha einai kalodexoumeno. Den zhtaw etoimi ergasia..apla ena ..mbousoula re paidia...
> *SUBJECT*: ΟΔΗΓΙΑ 95/21/ ΕΚ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΙΟΥ ΤΗΣ 19ηµΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ 1995 ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΒΟΛΗ, ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΝΑΥΣΙΠΛΟΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΥΝΕΠΑΓΕΤΑΙ ΧΡΗΣΗ ΚΟΙΝΩΤΙΚΩΝ ΛΙΜΕΝΩΝ Ή ΔΙΕΛΕΥΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΥΔΑΤΑ ΥΠΟ ΤΗ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΔΟΣΙΑ ΚΡΑΤΟΥΣ ΜΕΛΟΥΣ ΤΩΝ ΔΙΕΘΝΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΥΠΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΛΗΨΗ ΤΗΣ ΡΥΠΑΝΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΔΙΑΒΙΩΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ ΕΠΙ ΤΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ (ΕΛΕΓΧΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΡΑΤΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΜΕΝΑ)


Ξεκίνα βρίσκωντας την ίδια την οδηγία και τις τροποποιήσεις που έχει. Μια αναζήτηση στις επίσημες ιστοσελίδες της ΕΕ  και θα την βρεις πολύ εύκολα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Την Οδηγία μπορείς να τη δεις εδώ http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/...9980704:EL:PDF

Τροποποιήθηκε με την Οδηγία 2001/106/ΕΚ http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/...17:0031:EL:PDF

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

> Την Οδηγία μπορείς να τη δεις εδώ http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/...9980704:EL:PDF
> 
> Τροποποιήθηκε με την Οδηγία 2001/106/ΕΚ http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:L:2002:019:0017:003
> 1:EL:PDF


Παίδες σας ευχαριστώ πολύ....Έχω βρει και τα σχετικά ΦΕΚ....ε, σε καλό δρόμο βρίσκομαι.. :Smile:

----------


## Anna M.

Μπορεί κανείς να με βοηθήσει για να βρω υλικό για την πτυχιακή μου?
Κινούμαι στα θέματα του ISM - πρακτική φαρμογή σε καράβια και γραφεία - εάν υπάρχουν reports από εταιρείες με ατυχήματα (σε lifeboats των πλοίων???) και procedures πριν και μετά την εγαρμογη, πχ. από surveys, statistical reports κτλ.
Το ξέρω θα το βρίσκετε κοινό το θέμα αλλά λόγω υποχρεώσεων δεν έχω τη δυνατότητα να το ψάξω εκτός Internet και να πάω σε εταιρείες και Νηονώμονες.

Ευχαριστώ για όποια βοήθεια!!!!!!

----------


## Morgan

http://www.bridge-log.com/articles/a...boat-accidents

http://www.msc1206.com/

----------


## giannis13

καλημερα!παιδια οτι υπαρχει και εχετε σχετικα με ναυτιλιακη χρηματοδοτηση θα μου ηταν πολυ χρησιμο!οπως χρησιμα ηταν κι αυτα που μου εστειλε ο vaggelas! eyxaristv!

----------


## Anna M.

> http://www.bridge-log.com/articles/a...boat-accidents
> 
> http://www.msc1206.com/


Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι.
Εχω ήδη το MSC1206 γιατί το δουλεύουμε και στη δουλειά.
Θα ψάξω και στο bridge-log.
Αν χρειαστώ κάτι θα σου/σας ξαναστείλω.
'Ηδη ψάχνω και σε classifications για reports.
Καλό βράδυ!!!!

----------


## mimikos

paides sas xaireto eimai new edo se ayto to forum kai 8a i8ela na kano 1 erotisi  oso afora to pou mporo na kano kapoio post gia plirofories os pros 1 ptyxiaki ergasia..

soz an den eimai se sosto post alla den to katexo kai poli to forum :Smile:

----------


## gvaggelas

Είσαι στο σωστό σημείο.

----------


## mimikos

8a i8ela an ginotan kapio link i kapio biblio pou isos helpare sto 8ema "Asfalistes Lloyd's" gt oti koitaksa ego blakeies itan  :Sad:

----------


## Morgan

ti les? "Asfalistesoti koit Lloyd's" gt aksa .."?

----------


## mimikos

> ti les? "Asfalistesoti koit Lloyd's" gt aksa .."?


popo soz eimai aypnos  "Asfalistes Lloyd's" einai to 8ema

----------


## gvaggelas

Καταρχήν πήγαινε στην σελίδα των Lloyd's (http://www.lloyds.com/) αν και πιστεύω ότι την γνωρίζεις. Επίσης κάνε πιο κατανοητό το θέμα σου. Ενδιαφέρεσαι για το επάγγελμα του ασφαλιστή των Lloyd's ή πως πραγματοποιείτε μία ασφάλιση από τους Lloyd's ? Αν ναι ρίξε μια ματιά στο συνημμένο αρχείο που περιέχει κάποιες λίγες πληροφορίες για το πως μπορείς να γίνεις αντασφαλιστής. Επίσης μια ματιά στο Google με λέξη κλειδί Lloyds Underwriters θα σου δώσει ορισμένα ικανοποιητικά αποτελέσματα. Δώσε αν μπορείς περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το θέμα σου.

----------


## mimikos

ok file mou se eyxaristo gia tis plirofories kai 8a tis ksekaro sintoma giati eimai ektos kai dne mporo na doulepso apo to seimeio pou briskome..

ty kai pali

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ1986

Καλησπερα σε ολους!Αντιμετωπιζω ενα προβλημα και σε λιγες μερες πρεπει να βρεθει η λυση του γιατι δε με βλεπω καλα!
Ειμαι αποφοιτος της ΑΕΝ μακεδονιας και χρωσταω ακομα την πτυχιακη εργασια!Το θεμα ειναι ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΤΗΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΣΦΑΙΡΙΚΗΣ ΤΡΙΓΩΝΟΜΕΤΡΙΑΣ ΣΤΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ!Εκτος απο ενα βιβλιο του πεππε και αυτα της ναυτιλιας στη σχολη δεν εχω βρει τιποτα αλλο!μεσα στο διαδικτυο εχω βρει πολυ λιγα και γενικα πραγματα για το θεμα μου.Περιμενω καμια βοηθεια αν υπαρχει βεβαια!Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!

----------


## Michael

Φίλε κώστα, βιβλία υπάρχουν, αλλά νομίζω πως και αυτά τα δυο μπορούν να σε καλύψουν σε πρωτη φάση. Στην ουσία θα πρέπει να εξηγήσεις ποιοί υπολογισμοί της ναυτιλίας γίνωνται με την βοήθεια της σφαιρικής τριγωνομετρίας και να φέρεις παραδείγματα και να αναφερθείς στο πραγματικό σχήμα της γης και τις αποκλίσεις που υπάρχουν από την σφαίρα.

----------


## allowedzone

Γειά σας! Ειμαι στο ναυτιλιακό του Πειραιά και πρέπει να παραδώσω μια εργασία 15 σελίδων με θέμα Ελληνική ναυτιλία και Κίνα μέχρι την Παρασκεύη που μας έρχεται...Μήπως ξέρεται που μπορώ να βρω υλικό και πως μπορώ να οργανώσω την εργασία μου?? Αν έχετε κάποια ιδέα ευχαρίστως να την ακούσω!

----------


## Michael

> Γειά σας! Ειμαι στο ναυτιλιακό του Πειραιά και πρέπει να παραδώσω μια εργασία 15 σελίδων με θέμα Ελληνική ναυτιλία και Κίνα μέχρι την Παρασκεύη που μας έρχεται...Μήπως ξέρεται που μπορώ να βρω υλικό και πως μπορώ να οργανώσω την εργασία μου?? Αν έχετε κάποια ιδέα ευχαρίστως να την ακούσω!


Κατ' αρχήν υπάρχει σχετική θεματική ενότητα για εργασίες. Αν αναρτήσεις εκέι το μήνυμά σου έχεις περισσότερες πιθανότητες να απαντηθεί.

Ως προς την ουσία του θέματος, νομίζω πως θα πρέπει να αναφέρεις τις παραγγελίες των ελλυηνικών πλοίων στα κινεζικά ναυπηγεία (΄τύποι πλοίων, χωρητικότητες, πλήθος, ποιοί εφοπλιστές, ποιά ναυπηγεία κλπ). Πληροφοριες μπορέις ναβρεις σε πρόσφατα δημοσιεύμτα, αλλά αυτήν την στιγμή δεν έχω κάτι πρόχειρο να σου προτείνω.
Επίσης μπορείς να αναφέρεις και τυχόν συμφωνίες για ναυλώσεις με κινέζους.

----------


## Morgan

> Γειά σας! Ειμαι στο ναυτιλιακό του Πειραιά και πρέπει να παραδώσω μια εργασία 15 σελίδων με θέμα Ελληνική ναυτιλία και Κίνα μέχρι την Παρασκεύη που μας έρχεται...Μήπως ξέρεται που μπορώ να βρω υλικό και πως μπορώ να οργανώσω την εργασία μου?? Αν έχετε κάποια ιδέα ευχαρίστως να την ακούσω!


Michael to estrwsa ! Merci!

Agaphte prwtomparke! Den xreiazetai panikos kai kyriws , mia ergasia 15 selidwn den einai angakgh na einai diathrivh…
To pragma eina aplo kai etsi prepei na to xeiristeis. Gia na mas voithouses tha htan kalo na peis se pio mathima einai ayth thn ergasia wste na mporousame na sto prosegkisoume kalytera.
Opws k na einai tha sou dwsw kapies genikes kateythintiries k elpizw na sou einai xrhsimes san idees.

Arxise me 2 genikes anafores/perigrafes :

Ellhnikh naytilia – pylwnes sthrikshs (karavia, plhrwmata, limania containers, fortia, efoplistes).
Kinezikh naytilia – pylwnes sthrikshs (plhrwmata, ependytes, yards kataskeyhs ploiwn, limania, ploia metaforas emporeymatokivwtiwn)

Erwthsh + anaptyksh thematos : pou syndeontai ayta ta dyo:

Apanthseis:

1)Ellhnes efoplistes xtizoun sthn kina k xrhsimopoioun kinezika plhrwmata
2) kinezoi ependytes , eksagorazoun/ependuoun se ellhnika terminal containers kai car terminals.

Pare to 1+2 k aneptykse ta me paradeigmata k copy/paste apo dhmosiografika keimena (leme twra)

Phges anaforas  (vale kina kai kinezoi kai tha vreis polla ):
www.in.gr
www.ethnos.gr
www.enet.gr
www.marinews.gr
www.theseanation.gr
kai polla alla ellhnika kai ksena sites

----------


## allowedzone

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δυο!! Το μάθημα είναι διεθνής ναυτιλιακή πολιτική και στρατηγικη. Ωραία, θα βρω απο wikipedia κλπ πληροφοριες για τα πρώτα δυο σκέλη και μετά θα κάνω ένα κεφάλαιο με τις σχέσεις των δυο χωρων βασισμενη στα αρθρα που θα βρω. Εχω ηδη βρει μερικα, αλλα λενε για τις επισκεψεις του Καραμανλη και του Παπουλια. Ποσος Καραμανλης και Παπουλιας μπορει να χωραει σε μια εργασια?? Θα ψαξω κι εκει που μου ειπες Morgan και θα επανελθω!!Ευχαριστω και παλι!!

----------


## Morgan

> Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δυο!! Το μάθημα είναι διεθνής ναυτιλιακή πολιτική και στρατηγικη. Ωραία, θα βρω απο wikipedia κλπ πληροφοριες για τα πρώτα δυο σκέλη και μετά θα κάνω ένα κεφάλαιο με τις σχέσεις των δυο χωρων βασισμενη στα αρθρα που θα βρω. Εχω ηδη βρει μερικα, αλλα λενε για τις επισκεψεις του Καραμανλη και του Παπουλια. Ποσος Καραμανλης και Παπουλιας μπορει να χωραει σε μια εργασια?? Θα ψαξω κι εκει που μου ειπες Morgan και θα επανελθω!!Ευχαριστω και παλι!!


Na sai kala

Mhn anafereis gia karamanli k papoulia… mila pio genika… yparxoun kai arthra gia voulgarakh :P

----------


## Michael

> Εχω ηδη βρει μερικα, αλλα λενε για τις επισκεψεις του Καραμανλη και του Παπουλια. Ποσος Καραμανλης και Παπουλιας μπορει να χωραει σε μια εργασια?


Καραμανλης και Παπουλιας ίσως όχι και τόσο, αλλά Πρόεδρος Δημοκρατίας και Πρωθυπουργός της Ελλάδος και δη της πρωτης ευρωπαικής ναυτικής δύναμης...;;  :Wink: 
Δες και στο σάιτ του ΥΕΝ.

----------


## Michael

> Na sai kala
> 
> Mhn anafereis gia karamanli k papoulia… mila pio genika… yparxoun kai arthra gia voulgarakh :P


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Morgan

Ypourgos Emporikhs Naytilias ths Ellados h8ela na pw..

----------


## nicolakoss

geia sas paidia tha eithela thn bohthia sas.psaxno kapoies plhrofories gia mia ergasia sthn sxolh mou.to thema einai air system control.mas zhthse na broume kapoio sxediagramma kai na grapsoume pou paei o aeras kai ti leitourgeis kanei..opoios exei otidipote pano se ayto as me enhmerosei.eyxaristo polu.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Συστήματα αεξαερισμού  και κλιματιςμού ή συστήματα παροχής αέρα για πνευματικά εργαλεία. Για συστήματα εξαερισμού δες σε μάνουαλ συστημάτων σαν αυτό http://www.marineair.com/pdfs/L-2167.pdf που βρήκα στη σελίδα http://www.marineair.com/manuals/index.html

----------


## nicolakoss

> Συστήματα αεξαερισμού και κλιματιςμού ή συστήματα παροχής αέρα για πνευματικά εργαλεία. Για συστήματα εξαερισμού δες σε μάνουαλ συστημάτων σαν αυτό http://www.marineair.com/pdfs/L-2167.pdf που βρήκα στη σελίδα http://www.marineair.com/manuals/index.html


den einai akribos oti psaxno kati tha bgalo omos.se eyxaristo.an breis kai tipota allo sthle mou.na eisai kala...

----------


## nantia

γειά σας.είμαι φοιτήτρια του ναυτιλιακού και έχω αναλλάβει μία εργασία στα logistics με θέμα ''ports organization of cargo units'' κ έχω μπερδευτεί πολύ.πρέπει να αναφερθώ σε ευρωπαικά προγράμματα πάνω σε αυτο το θέμα.θα ήθελα τη βοήθειά σας.
Ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## nicolakoss

Geia sas paidia eimai sto tetarto etos mhxanikhs kai exo ergasia sxetika me anomalies kai blebes ton mek antimetopoish kai epitheorhseis.an kapoios exei kapoio site pou mporei na me bohthisei h otidipote allo as epoikhnonisei mazi mou...tha protimousa na eina st ellinika.eyxaristo poly kai mhn me ksexasete..

----------


## eleanna

Γεια σας!
Ειμαι φοιτητρια και ενδιαφέρομαι για πληροφοριες αναφορικα με τα ναυπηγεια της Βορειου Ευρωπης. Μηπως υπαρχει καποιοσ που να γνωριζει που μπορω να βρω οσα χρειαζομαι, γιατι ψαχνοντας γενικα στο internet δεν βρηκα κατι που να με καλυψει.
thanx!!

----------


## yiotamina

Αγαπητοί συμforumίτες και συμforumίτισσες,

Είμαι σπουδάστρια και κάνω πτυχιακή για τη διαχείριση κρίσεων στην τουριστική ναυτιλία και συγκεκριμένα στην κρουαζιεροπλοια. Αντιμετωπίζω εμπόδια στην αναζήτηση της βιβλιογραφίας σε 2 επίπεδα:
1)σχετικά με τη Ναυτιλία, τους κλάδους της (ένας από τους οποίους είναι και η τουριστική) καθως και τα είδη των πλοίων που εντάσσονται στην Τουριστική ναυτιλία (προφανώς θα ε΄ναι επιβατηγά και κρουαζιερόπλοια). 
2) σχετικά με ατυχήματα σε αυτά τα πλοία. Γίνομαι μακάβρια για μια εργασία αλλά θέλω επιδημίες/ασθένειες (πχ νόσος των πτηνών ή γαστρεντερίτιδες εν πλω) ή προσκρούσεις ελληνόκτητων Κ/Ζ ή Ε/Γ εντός των ελληνικών χωρικών υδάτων. Δυστυχώς, δε μπορώ να βρω πηγή μέσα από το Ίντερνετ που να μου δίνει στοιχεία για αυτά, έχω εγγραφεί μέχρι και στο International Maritime Organisation αλλά και πάλι, δεν βρίσκω αυτά που χρειάζομαι. Μου λείπουν τα σωστά sites για έρευνα.
Ο ψαλιδισμένος χρόνος για την σύνταξη της εργασίας με έχει φέρει σε τόσο  πανικό αναζήτησης πηγών ώστε η εγγραφή μου στο φόρουμ σας να είναι το μόνο ευχάριστο μέσα στις αχανείς πληροφορίες. Καθώς δε μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε να συμμαζέψω τα μυαλά μου, βοηθήστε με να συμμαζέψω τις πηγές ώστε να βρω το υλικό (και τον δρόμο μου). Ευπρόσδεκτη κάθε συμβουλή.

Σας ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## gvaggelas

Αναφορικά με το πρώτο σου ερώτημα, τα συνημμένα αρχεία πιθανόν να σε βοηθήσουν.
Για το δεύτερο τμήμα της εργασίας σου, θα πρότεινα να κάνεις ένα case study, Π.χ. ναυάγιο του Sea Diamond και να δεις πως διαχειρίστηκε αυτήν την κρίση η εταιρεία του πλοίου, μέσα από άρθρα που θα βρεις στον ηλεκτρονικό τύπο.

----------


## yiotamina

Agapite Vaggela s euxaristw gia ton xrono kai tin ereuna pou ekanes gia mena,  apodeiknuetai sanida swtirias, kai ksereis ti simainei auto san melos autou tou forum.Euxaristw kai pali  :Smile:

----------


## gvaggelas

Να είσαι καλά!

----------


## Michael

> 1)σχετικά με τη Ναυτιλία, τους κλάδους της (ένας από τους οποίους είναι και η τουριστική) καθως και τα είδη των πλοίων που εντάσσονται στην Τουριστική ναυτιλία (προφανώς θα ε΄ναι επιβατηγά και κρουαζιερόπλοια).


Βασικά κρουαζερόπλοια ή περιηγητικά πλοία όπως λέγωνται πιο επίσημα. Υπάρχουν τα μεγάλα (σχετικά λίγα) μικρότερα για μονοήμερες κρουαζιέρες π.χ. στον σαρωνικό και τα μικρά για τον γύρο π.χ. του νησιού κλπ. Συν βέβαια τα σκάφη αναψυχής (γιώτ), ιδιωτικά ή ενοικιαζόμενα.
Τα επιβατηγά δεν είναι κατ' αρχήν τουριστικά, αλλά απλά μπορεί να μεταφέρουν και τουρίστες στους τελικούς τους προορισμούς, δεν κάνουν πλου αναψυχή, αλλά απλή διακομιδή προσώπων. Συνήθως γίνεται λόγος για τον "κλάδο της κρουαζιέρας" Eννοώντας κυρίως τα δυο πρώτα.




> 2) Ο ψαλιδισμένος χρόνος για την σύνταξη της εργασίας με έχει φέρει σε τόσο πανικό αναζήτησης πηγών ώστε η εγγραφή μου στο φόρουμ σας να είναι το μόνο ευχάριστο μέσα στις αχανείς πληροφορίες. Καθώς δε μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε να συμμαζέψω τα μυαλά μου, βοηθήστε με να συμμαζέψω τις πηγές ώστε να βρω το υλικό (και τον δρόμο μου).


Προσωπικά δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει αρκετο σοβαρό υλικό ειδικά για τον τομέα της ναυτιλίας και δη της κρουαζιέρας. 
Πάντως δες και το συννημένο αν σε βοηθά καθόλου.
Θα πρέπει νόμιζω επίσης να διευκρινίσεις αν με τον διάχείριση κρισεων εννοείς την διαχείριση απλά των δημοσίων σχέσεων και των media, την τεχνική διαχείριση επί του πλοίου, την διαχείριση από οικονομική σκοπιά κλπ. ή όλα αυτά μαζί. Μην ξεχνάς επίσης πως πρόκειται για υπηρεσία και όχι για προίον.

----------


## ..maya

Καλησπέρα...πρωτόμπαρκη στη ναυτιλία...αλλα συγχρόνως απελπισμένη.γιατί ψαχνω θέμα για πτυχιακή.Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί ο καθηγητής που επιλέγεις για την επίβλεψή σου δεν προτείνει θέμα...θα πρέπει να το κάνω εγώ αυτό?Δλδ εγώ πρέπει να βρω το θέμα? :Confused: 
Απ'όσο ξέρω από φίλους ο καθηγητής σου προτείνει 4-5 και εσύ επιλέγεις...έτσι δεν γίνεται?ζητάω τη βοήθειά σας για το θέμα της πτυχιακής μου...αν μπορείτε να μου προτείνετε κάτι..:roll: οχι τεχνικό....ευχαριστώ!!!!!

----------


## Remezzo

Maya καλησπέρα! Είσαι από το Πανεπιστήμιο της Χίου, σωστά; Κ εγώ αυτό τελείωσα, και όταν ήμουν ση θέση σου, μετά από τόσα χρόνια στο Πανεπιστήμιο (που πίστεψέ με,ήταν περισσότερα από το κανονικό!!! :Confused: ), είχα καταλήξει σε κάτι που με ενδιέφερε. Από την άλλη, αφού έχεις διαλέξει ήδη καθηγητή, αυτός ασχολείται με κάποιο συγκεκριμένο αντικείμενο. Θέλεις να μας πεις ποιό είναι το αντικείμενό του, ώστε να βρούμε μαζί σου κάτι που ίσως θα σε ενδιέφερε;

----------


## ..maya

Καλησπέρα Remezzo!!Δεν φαντάζεσαι πόσο χαίρομαι που είσαι από την ίδια σχολή!!!Βασικα εγώ ήξερα με τι ήθελα να σχοληθώ (ναυπηγεία κτλ) απλά ο αρμόδιος καθηγητής δεν ήταν διαθέσιμος..τεσπα.κατέληξα σε έναν άλλο που από όσο ξέρω είναι πολύ συνεργάσιμος..το αντικείμενό του είναι Στρατηγική Ναυτιλιακών Επιχειρήσεων...Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων  :lol:

----------


## ..maya

Yiotamina...καλησπέρα!!ελπίζω να μην είναι αργά για αυτα που έχω να σας δώσω...Στο Βιβλίο:  "Ναυτιλιακή Οικονομική, 2η έκδοση,Γεωργαντόπουλος-Βλάχος,εκδόσεις Τζεϊ-Τζεϊ,σελ 568-572 "   υπάρχει μια περιορισμένη αναφορά στην Αγορά της Κρουαζιέρας.Σας επισυνάπτω και δύο ανάλογες εργασίες που περιέχουν και πηγές.Ελπίζω να σας βοηθήσουν  :Wink:

----------


## Remezzo

¶ρα Maya έχεις πτυχιακή με τον αγαπητό κύριο .........!!  :Razz:  Αυτό που θα μπορούσες να προτείνεις (και είναι το πρώτο που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό) είναι ένα case study, μία στρατηγική ανάλυση μίας επιχείρησης, είτε ναυτιλιακής, είτε οποιασδήποτε άλλης εμπορικής. Παρόμοια εργασία θα κάνετε και στο μάθημα, οπότε θα σου φανεί εύκολο! Ακόμη υπάρχει πολύ υλικό στη βιβλιοθήκη του Πανεπιστημίου μας με ανάλογες εργασίες. Αυτό βέβαια δε σημαίνει ότι δε θα έχεις τρέξιμο... Παρ' όλ' αυτά θα τα καταφέρεις!! Αν επιλέξεις Αθηναϊκή Εταιρία, θα πρέπει να έρχεσαι συνέχεια εδώ για να συλλέγεις στοιχεία. 

Από την άλλη, αυτό το θέμα δεν είναι κ το πιο πρωτότυπο! Αν σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο...θα επανέλθω!!!

Ως τότε, ελπίζω τα παιδιά εδώ να σου έχουν δώσει κ καμιά άλλη ιδέα!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Morgan

να σαι καλα maya...

μακαρι περισσοτερος κοσμος να μαθει την σημασια της ανταλλαγης της γνωσης και της εμπειριας αλλα και τι σημαινει αλληλοβοηθεια

----------


## ..maya

Morgan..είμαι σίγουρη οτι όλοι εδώ το γνωρίζουν!!!κοίταξα όλες τις σελίδες αυτού του θέματος και δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τι βρήκα!!!η μάλλον ξέρετε...συγχαρητήρια παιδιά!! :Wink:

----------


## ..maya

Remezzo σε ευχαριστώ για την προσπάθεια πάντως...με πρόλαβες!! :Razz:   Ήθελα κάτι λίγο πιο ψαγμένο αλλά δεν μπορώ να το προσδιορίσω (φαντάσου).Με αφορμή ένα άρθρο που συνάντησα είχα στο μυαλό μου τα ναυπηγεία της Τούζλα και το πως σταδιακά "καπελώνουν" την ανάπτυξη των δικών μας ελευσίνα και λαύριο..αλλά με μια γρήγορη ματιά δεν βρήκα και πολλά.Πιστεύεις οτι θα μπορούσε αυτο το θέμα να αναλυθεί από οικονομικής πλευράς?όχι δλδ τεχνική ανάλυση και σύγκριση των 2 (ελευσίνα-τουζλα) 

Ευχαριστώ ΠΟΛΥ-ΠΟΛΥ-ΠΟΛΥ!!!!!!!!!!!:-D:-D

----------


## Remezzo

Πολύ ωραία η σκέψη σου, μπράβο! Και έτσι συνδυάζεις και τα ναυπηγεία που θέλεις και τη στρατηγική. Είναι όμως λίγο δύσκολη ε? Δε θα βρεις στοιχεία εύκολα. Θα ψάξω το θέμα σου κι θα σου ξαναστείλω!

----------


## ..maya

THNKS...Το όνομα έχει καμία σχέση με το γνωστό Remezzo???

----------


## Remezzo

Έχει... Μεγάαααλη...!!!  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## eleanna

kalispera se olous!
psaxnw apelpismena plirofories gia a naypigeia tis boreiou eurwpis gia mia ergasia....
kapoios pou na mporei na dwsei mia xeira voitheias???

----------


## Michael

> Remezzo Ήθελα κάτι λίγο πιο ψαγμένο αλλά δεν μπορώ να το προσδιορίσω (φαντάσου).Με αφορμή ένα άρθρο που συνάντησα είχα στο μυαλό μου τα ναυπηγεία της Τούζλα και το πως σταδιακά "καπελώνουν" την ανάπτυξη των δικών μας ελευσίνα και λαύριο..αλλά με μια γρήγορη ματιά δεν βρήκα και πολλά.Πιστεύεις οτι θα μπορούσε αυτο το θέμα να αναλυθεί από οικονομικής πλευράς?όχι δλδ τεχνική ανάλυση και σύγκριση των 2 (ελευσίνα-τουζλα)


Βασικά δεν γνωρίζω ακριβώς το περιεχόμενο το μαθημάτων στην σχολή σας και τις απαιτήσεις τις πτυχιακής σας. Πάντως αν πρόκειται για στρατηγική ανάλυση μιας επιχείρησης νομίζω ότι δεν χρειάζεται να υπάρχει ιδιαίτερη ποσοτική ανάλυση. Βέβαια ορισμένα (αν όχι αρκετά) ποσοτικά στοιχεία θα πρέπει να ληφθούν υπόψη κατά την μελέτη και ανάλυση άλλα όχι τόσο στην παρουσίαση. Επειδή προσφάτως είχα ασχοληθεί με κάτι ανάλογο σε εργασία ένος μαθήματος αυτό που εγώ έιχα κάνει ήταν με την βοήθεια διαφόρων εργαλείων στρατηγικής ανάλυσης να περιγράψω την παρούσα θέση μιας ναυτιλιακής εταιρείας, το περιβάλλλον στο οποιό δραστηριοποιείται, την στρατηγική ανάλυση που εφαρμόζει και αυτήνπου ισχυρίζεται ότι εφαρμόζει, να την αξιολογήσω με την βοήθεια σχετικών εργαλείων και να προτείνω πιθανές διορθώσεις και άλλαγές στην στρατηγική. Το βασικό είναι ότι δεν επικοινώνησα ούτε μια φορά με την εταιρεία. Όλο το υλικό το βρήκα από την ιστοσελίδα της, το ίνερνετ και σχετικά βιβλία. Βέβαια η εταιρία είναι εισηγμένη και αυτό διευκολύνει αφάνταστα την εύρεση και συλλογή των πληροφοριών. Θα σου πρότεινα λοιπόν να επιλέξεις μια επιχείρηση που είναι εισηγμένη. Αν θες ναυπηγείο, ναυπηγείο αλλά εισηγμένο ώστε να βρεις εύκολα στοιχεία, ειδικά χρηματοοικονομικά. Διαφορετικά υπάρχει και η λύση να κάνεις μια ναυτιλιακή και να εξετάσεις κατα πόσο μπορεί να εφαρμόσει στρατηγικές κάθετης ολοκλήρωσης προς τα πίσω.
Για τα εργαλεια στρατηγικής ανάλυσης φαντάζωμαι θα υπάρχουν αρκετα βιβλία στην βιβλιοθήκη σας. Πάντως αν δεν βρίσκεις κάτι αξιόλογο μπορώ να σου προτείνω. Για να γίνω πιο συγκεκριμένος τα CPM, BCG Matrix, SWOT&TOWS σου λένε τίποτα; Θέλω να πω τα έχετε διδαχθεί, τα έχεις υπόψη σου;
Πάντως πριν αποφασίσεις ξεκαθάρισε την δομή της εργασίας σου και κοίταξε πρωτα αν υπάρχουν αρκετα στοιχεία για αυτό που πας να ασχοληθείς.
Βέβαια υπάρχει και εναλλακτική της κλαδικής ανάλυσης χωρίς να επικεντρωθείς σε κάποια συγκεκριμένη επιχείρηση.

----------


## marios.sp

Γνωρίζει κάποιος το όνομα του καθηγητή που είναι υπεύθυνος για τις πτυχιακές στην αεν ασπροπυργου ??το επίθετο νομίζω είναι καπαδοκακης.. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## sailormoon

> Γνωρίζει κάποιος το όνομα του καθηγητή που είναι υπεύθυνος για τις πτυχιακές στην αεν ασπροπυργου ??το επίθετο νομίζω είναι καπαδοκακης.. Ευχαριστώ


Den einai enas... O kathe enas kathigitis vazei themata...eksartatai pianou kathigiti exeis parei..mono autos einai ipeuthinos k mporei na se voithisei

----------


## ..maya

Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος τι έιναι ένα Front End Διαχειριστικό περιβάλλον μιας βάσης δεδομένων?????? :Confused:

----------


## nikoleta84

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ,ΕΙΜΑΙ ΦΟΙΤΗΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΠΟΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΠΛΩΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ  ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ  ΜΕ ΘΕΜΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΣΜΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΕΣ ΠΡΟΛΗΨΗΣ ΚΡΙΣΕΩΝ ΣΤΙΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΕΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΕΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΕΣ.Η ΜΕΛΕΤΗ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΠΟΙΟΤΙΚΗ ΕΡΕΥΝΑ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΣΥΝΕΝΤΕΥΞΕΙΣ ΣΕ TOP MANAGERS ΚΑΤΑ ΠΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ  ΠΡΟΕΤΟΙΜΑΣΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΕ ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ.ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ/Α ΠΟΥ ΝΑ  ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΜΟΝΤΕΛΟ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗΣ ΚΡΙΣΗΣ ΣΤΟ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΟΛΗΨΗΣ Ή ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΡΘΡΑ,ΠΑΛΑΙΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΜΕΛΕΤΕΣ ΣΕ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΗ ΜΟΡΦΗ.ΘΑ ΧΑΡΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΕ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΗ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΣΤΟ MANAGMENT.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ

----------


## Michael

> Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος τι έιναι ένα Front End Διαχειριστικό περιβάλλον μιας βάσης δεδομένων??????


Eίναι το περιβάλλον που παρουσιάζεται στον τελικό χρήστη ενός πληροφοριακού συστήματος. Μπορεί αυτό να είναι π.χ. στην Acess ή σε έναν φυλομετρητη ιστού (...ελληνιστί: browser). Από πίσω όμως το σύστημα μπορεί να βασίζεται σε μια άλλη πιο εξειδικευμένη εφαρμογή βάσης δεδομένων που δεν είναι όμως ορατή στον χρήστη.

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΑΔΗΣ

Λεγομαι Γιωργοσ και γραφω μια πτυχιακη εργασια με θεμα την ναυπηγηση και ανταγωνιστικοτητα μη μεταλλικων σκαφων.Εχω συλλεξει αρκετες πληροφοριεσ οσον αφορα τα ξυλινα σκαφη.Θα ηθελα απο εσας εαν μπορουσατε να μου δοσετε πληροφοριες σχετικα με την ναυπηγηση και την ανταγωνιστικοτητα πλαστικων σκαφων.Οταν λεμε πλαστικα εννοοθμε πολυεστερικα?Και ποιεσ ειναι οι κατηγοριες πλαστικων σκαφων?

----------


## ..maya

Thanks Michael.....Αφορά την Access και επειδη δεν την ξέρω καλά προσπαθώ να τη βελτιώσω.Ειναι κάτι διαφορετικό από από την δημιουργία μιας βάσης?Δλδ έστω οτι έχεις δημιουργήσει μια βάση δεδομένων..σε αυτήν περiλαμβάνεται το Front End ή πρέπει να κάνεις κάτι παραπάνω για αυτο?

----------


## panoulis1985

PAIDIA GEIA XARA SE OLOUS.
KANO MIA EREYNA STO PANEPISTIMIO GIA JOB SATISFACTION TON NAYTIKON.
EXO ETOIMASEI ENA EROTIMATOLOGIO 2 SELIDON, POLI EYKOLO STIN SIBLIROSI, ANONIMO..fisikaaa!!!,KAI THELO TIN BOIHTEIA SAS.
OSOI NAYTIKOI IPARXOUN MESA STO SITE, ANEXARTITOS ETHNIKOTITOS, I BATMOU THA ITHELA NA MOU TO APANTISOUN.
PRAGMATIKA XREIAZOMAI TIN BOITHEIA SAS GIATI OI PORTES TON NAYTILIAKON EINAI ERMITIKA KLEISTES KAI DEN ME BOITHANE.
EPISIS AN XERETE NAYTIKOUS KAI BOREITE NA TO PROOTHISETE KAI ALLOU
THA TO EKTIMOUSA AFANTASTA.

opios borei na boithisei na steilei ena private message.

eyxaristo prokatabolika gia to endiaferon!!

----------


## Michael

> Αφορά την Access και επειδη δεν την ξέρω καλά προσπαθώ να τη βελτιώσω.Ειναι κάτι διαφορετικό από από την δημιουργία μιας βάσης?Δλδ έστω οτι έχεις δημιουργήσει μια βάση δεδομένων..σε αυτήν περiλαμβάνεται το Front End ή πρέπει να κάνεις κάτι παραπάνω για αυτο?


Αν καταχωρείς και διαχειρίζεσαι τα δεδομένα σε αυτήν την βάση αυτή και το front end. Αν τα δεδομένα είναι σε άλλη βάση, αλλά εσύ τα διαχειρίζεσαι με μια δεύτερη χωρίς να χρησιμοποιείς άμεσα την πρωτη τότε η δευτέρη είναι το front end. Δηλαδή αν ξεκινάς από την αρχή συνήθως είναι ένα και το αυτό. Αν όμως έχεις ένα πληροφοριακό σύστημα που ήδη χρησιμοποιεί μια άλλη ασ πούμε πιο επαγγελματική βάση μη φιλική προς τον μέσο χρήστη τότε μπορεί να χρειαστεί να φτιάξεις ένα front end σε Access που την γνωρίζουν οι τελικοί χρήστες για να μπορούν να χειριστούν τα δεδομένα που όμως βρίσκωνται σε μια άλλη βάση την οποία δεν βλέπουν.
Αν έχεις φτιάξει την βάση σου με την Access τότε αυτή το front end. Mπορείς όμως να φτιάξεις φόρμες εισαγωγής και παρουσιάσης δεδομένων, καθώς και reports κλπ. Μπορείς δε όλα αυτά να τα βάλεις ως επιλογές σε έναν πίνακα με κουμπιά που θα παρουσιάζεται αμέσως μόλις ο χρήστης ανοίγει κάνει κλικ για να ανοίξει την βάση. Έτσι ο χρήστης δεν θα βλέπει καταρχήν δυσνόητους πινακες, αλλά ένα ακόμα πιο φιλικό προς αυτόν περιβάλλον χρήσης. Αντ΄αυτού μπορείς  να να διαχειρίζεσαι τα δεδομένα σου και μέσω ένος μπρόουσερ. Αν όμως θες να αλλάξεις την δομή της βάσης σου θα πρέπει να εργαστείς με τον κλασσικό τρόπο. Ελπίζω να σε διαφώτισα.

----------


## chris kostopanagiotou

Καλησπερα σε ολους
ειμαι φοτητης στο ναυτιλιακο του πειραια και μετεφραζα για τις ναυλωσεις charter party τυπου asbatank και λογω ολικης καταστροφης του υπολογιστη μου εχασα το αρχειο.εχει κανεις οποιοδηποτε charter party μετεφρασμενο στα ελληνικα ή εστω καποιες βασικερς ρητρες;;;;;please help

----------


## ταξιδευτής

*Είμαι μεταπτυχιακός φοιτητής και εχω μια εργασια. Αν γνωρίζει κανεις βιβλιογραφια περι*  ¨*ακτοπλοϊκές συγκοινωνίες 1940-1960 σχετικά με ¶νδρο ή γραμμή Κυκλάδων¨ ή η ελληνική επιβατηγός ναυτιλία 1940-1960*

----------


## Michael

> Καλησπερα σε ολους
> ειμαι φοτητης στο ναυτιλιακο του πειραια και μετεφραζα για τις ναυλωσεις charter party τυπου asbatank και λογω ολικης καταστροφης του υπολογιστη μου εχασα το αρχειο.εχει κανεις οποιοδηποτε charter party μετεφρασμενο στα ελληνικα ή εστω καποιες βασικερς ρητρες;;;;;please help


Πάντως υπάρχει και η δυνατότητα να πας τον σκληρό σου σε ένα κατάστημα και να στον αντιγράψουν και έτσι να σώσεις όλην την προσωπική δουλειά σου και τον κόπο σου..

----------


## Morgan

και γενικα δεν ειναι και τοσο δυσκολη η μεταφραση ναυλοσυμφωνου ή καποιων όρων αυτου!

αν θες κατι συγκεκριμενο, βαλτο εδω να το δουμε

----------


## chris kostopanagiotou

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τη βοήθεια σας ,εχω ηδη ξεκινησει ξανα και τελικά διαπίστωσα οτι θυμόμουνα το μεγαλύτερο τμήμα του οπότε προχωράει μία χαρα,απλα εκεινη τη στιγμη ημουνα εντελως χαμένος

----------


## captainmitsi

ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΓΙΑ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΟΠΛΟΙΑ ΚΑΤΩ ΤΩΝ 500 ΚΟΡΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΤΕΛΟΥΝ ΠΛΟΕΣ ΕΝΤΟΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΝΟΜΟΘΕΣΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΠΛΥΣΙΜΑΤΑ ΑΜΠΑΡΙΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΡΡΙΨΗ ΤΩΝ ΕΚΠΛΥΜΑΤΩΝ

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ρίξε μια ματιά στη MARPOL και στις τροποποιήσεις της και στις σχετικές Κοινοτικές Οδηγίες όπως ενσωματώθηκαν στην Εθνική Νομοθεσία. Κάποια από τα ΦΕΚ μπορέις να τα βρεις σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή σε αυτές τις σελίοδες

http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=24856

http://www.elinyae.gr/el/keywords.jsp?keyword=236

----------


## Χαρά11

Καλησπερα σε ολούς..Σπουδάζω Ναυτιλιακά στο Πανεπιστήμιο Πειραια..μου εχει ανατεθει εργασια σχετικη με τη ναυτιλία τακτικών γραμμών η την tramp...To προβλημα είναι οτι δε μας έχει δωθει θέμα και πρεπει να το βρούμε εμείς. Ο τιτλός δηλαδή είναι πολύ γενικός και ψαχνω κατι καλό να αναλύσω...Εχω κολλήσει και τα χρονικα περιθώρια....ελαχιστα!!Εχετε καμια καλή ιδέα?

----------


## christosk

Η κατάθλιψη μπορεί να είναι η αιτία που κάποιος δεν εργάζεται το ίδιο παραγωγικά όπως όταν είναι με υγιή ψυχολογία.
Είναι το βασικότερο πρόβλημα ενός ναυτικού που άλλοτε το καταλαβαίνει και κάνει κάτι γι αυτό και άλλοτε όχι. Ψάχνω μαρτυρίες για την ψυχολογική δυσλειτουργία ως εμπόδιο στην εργασία.

----------


## Eng

Πριν λιγο καθομουν και ανασκαλευα κατι πολυ παλια αρχεια μου και ειδα αυτη τη φωτο. Και μου θυμησε πολλα... μια αλλη εποχη που τωρα πργματικα τι νοσταλγω. Ηταν ομορφες στιγμες χωρις το αγχος για δουλεια, οικονομικα, πληρωμες κλπ. Αυτη λοιπον η φωτο θα ηθελα μεσα απ' τη καρδια μου να την αφιερωσω σε ολους εσας τους νεους που σπουδαζετε και βρισκεστε σ'αυτο το σημειο. Να σας πω κατι - αν μου επιτρεπετε? Απολαυστε αυτα τα χρονια οσο τα ζειτε με ολη σας τη καρδια, με ολο σας το ειναι. Ειναι τα χρονια σας, ζηστε τα οσο πιο δυνατα μπορειτε...
Ιδιαιτερα θα ηθελα να την αφιερωσω στον Στεφανο που ασχολειτε μα παρομοιο θεματακι.

----------


## Νaval22

μπράβο φίλε Γιωργο ωραία δουλειά thanks για την αφιέρωση,έχεις και προτότυπη παρουσιάση,πρώτη φορα βλέπω σχέδιο γραμμών που δείχνει και την υπερκατασκευή

----------


## Eng

> μπράβο φίλε Γιωργο ωραία δουλειά thanks για την αφιέρωση,έχεις και προτότυπη παρουσιάση,πρώτη φορα βλέπω σχέδιο γραμμών που δείχνει και την υπερκατασκευή


Θα περιμένω να δω και το δικό σου οταν ολοκλρώσεις!! 
Δεν το ξεχνάω!!

----------


## Νaval22

σίγουρα,θα είσαι απο τους πρώτους που θα το δούν  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vicky Kiou

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ!ΕΙΜΑΙ Η ΒΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΕΤΑΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΟ ΜΕ ΘΕΜΑ SHIP AND SHIPPING MANAGEMENT ΣΤΟ SOUTHAMPTON SOLENT UNIVERSITY ΣΤΗΝ ΑΓΓΛΙΑ!ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΟ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΣΤΟ FORUM ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΤΕ ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ!ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΙΣ 28 ΙΑΝΟΥΑΡΙΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΘΕΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΤΥΧΙΚΗ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΩΣΕΤΕ ΙΔΕΕΣ!ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ! :Smile:

----------


## hatzibileus

Θα πρέπει να αναφέρεις κάποια πράγματα για να μειωθούν οι επιλογές όπως τι σου αρέσει και κυρίως με τι θα ήθελες να ασχοληθείς...
Ακτοπολοία, Κρουαζιέρα, Yacht, Ποντοπόρος και ποιά υποκατηγορία 
Μία άλλη βοήθεια είναι το τμήμα που σε ενδιαφέρει οικονομικά, νομικά, crew, κλπ
Για μένα τέλος έπαιξε σημαντικό ρόλο το ότι το τμήμα που τελειώνω είναι προπτυχιακό για αυτό και ασχολήθηκα με την εταιρική κοινωνική ευθύνη κάτι που μου αρέσει συνδιάζοντάς το με χρηματοοικονομικά. Ο κύριος λόγος είναι ότι δεν θα μπορούσα να ασχοληθώ με κάτι τέτοιο σε μεταπτυχιακό επίπεδο.

Δώσε λοιπόν κάποιες πληροφορίες ώστε ήτε εγώ ήτε άλλα μέλη να σε βοηθήσουν

----------


## Vicky Kiou

Η ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΟΦΕΙΛΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ MARITIME BACKGROUND.ΟΥΤΕ ΕΧΩ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΣΕ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ BACHELOR MOY ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΙΟΙΚΗΣΗ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΣΕΩΝ. ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΕΙΤΕ ΜΕ FERRIES EITE ME CRUISES ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΕ MARKETING H MANAGEMENT H PUBLIC RELATION ΚΤΛ. ΚΑΤΙ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΟ ΜΕ ΤΟ BACHELOR MOY!ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΠΟΚΡΙΣΗ. :Very Happy:

----------


## compass88

παιδια καλησπερα, σπουδαζω στο σιτι κ εχω εργασια με θεμα:
assess the challenges in delivering safe and secure global sea lines of communicatio.

εαν καποιος μπορει να πει τη γνωμη του θα ημοθν ευγνώμων! εχω αλλες 3 εργασιες να παραδωσω και πνιγομαι..
να ειστε καλα..

----------


## Michael

Αυτό που δεν αντιλαμβάνωμαι είναι τι σχέση έχει το συγκεκριμένο θέμα με το εν λόγω μετπτυχιακό. Θα περίμενα κάτι περισσοτερο στραμμένο στα χρηματοοικονομικά ή στην ποσοτική ανάλυση. Τελοσπάντων, στην ουσία αυτό που ζητείται είναι να καθορισθούν οι κίνδυνοι για τις παγκόσμιες θαλάσσιες εμπορικές οδούς και οι τρόποι αντιμετώπισης τους. Θα πρέπει να ορίσεις τί είναι αυτές οι οδοί και ίσως να αναφέρεις ορισμένες από τις βασικές, να αναφέρεις την χρησιμότητά τους παραθέτωντας ορισμένα ποσοτικά στοιχεία για τα διακινουμενα φορτία και τα πλοία, να αναφέρεις τους κινδύνους που αντιμετωπίζουν στις μέρες μας (π.χ. πειρατεία) και πως μπορούν να αποτραπούν αυτοί οι κίνδυνοι καθώς και μια ανάλυση κόστους αποτροπής και οφέλους από αυτήν.  Αυτά σε γνεικές γραμμές. Αν θέλεις περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες τα ξαναλέμε. Πάντως υλικό θα βρεις αρκετό και στο διαδίκτυο και υπάρχουν και ακαδημαικά κείμενα σχετικά.

----------


## dkarios

ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΕΤΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΕΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΗ ΜΕ ΘΕΜΑ "ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΗ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΥΔΡΑΥΛΙΚΩΝ ΓΕΡΑΝΩΝ ΦΟΡΤΟΕΚΦΟΡΤΩΣΗΣ ΦΟΡΤΗΓΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ". Ο ΚΑΘΗΓΗΤΗΣ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΑΡΚΕΙ ΕΝΑ MANUAL ΟΠΟΙΑΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΜΑΡΚΑΣ. ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ; Η ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΜΕ ΚΡΕΝΑΔΙΚΑ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΔΩΣΟΥΝ;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Καλύτερα να πας στις εταιρείες που τα φτιάχνουν βρήκα δυο αλλά σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν κι άλλες:

MacGREGOR
ιστοσελίδα: http://www.macgregor-group.com/?id=3903
Αντιπρόσωπος στην Ελλάδα:
*Oceanking Technical & Trading Ltd* 
               Τηλέφωνο: 210 4296 774
www.oceanking.gr 


Liebherr
ιστοσελίδα: http://www.liebherr.com/mc/en/products_mc.asp?menuID=106190!887-0
Αντιπρόσωπος στην Ελλάδα:
Sea Power Hellas S.A

Τηλέφωνο: 210 4284170

----------


## ..maya

Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος ένα site όπου μπορείς on line να βρεις την απόσταση σε μίλια μεταξυ 2 περιοχών ή λιμανιών?Υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο..αλλά δεν θυμάμαι το url.Δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν έχει συνδρομή..

thanks anyway

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ρίξε μια ματιά σε αυτό το θέμα έχει κάποιες σελίδες, δεν είναι όλες αξιόπιστες. Θα σόυ πρότεινα αντί για συδροομή να αγοράσεις κάποια έκδοση με αποστάσεις μεταξύ λιμένων από αυτές που έχει στο θέμα (έχει και μία που μπορέις να την κατεβάσεις δωρεάν).

----------


## theodor1

Είμαι φοιτητής και έχω πάρει θέμα πτυχιακης σχετικά με ναυτιλία, λογιστική, φορολογία κτλ...
Θα ήθελα να μου πειτε που μπορώ να απευθυνθω έτσι ώστε να πάρω επίσημα στοιχεία για την ελληνικη, παγκοσμια, ευρωπαικη ναυτιλία(στατιστικά, κτλ).
Επίσης νομοθεσίες για διαδικασία ιδρυσης ναυτιλιακης εταιρίας...

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## compass88

παιδια καλησπερα. εχω μια εργασια για το μεταπτυχιακο μου στην Αγγλια για maritime economics. 
Το θεμα ειναι 
Title: Analyse the shipping market statistical data of the tanker sector.
εχει κανεις ιδεα που θα βρω δεδομενα των τελευατιων ετων? γιατι η βιβλιογραφιες ειναι 2-5 χρονια πισω και απο το ΒIMCO & INTERTANKO ΖΗΤΟΥΝ PASSWORD.
καμια υποδειξη γενικοτερα για την εργασια? 

ευχαριστω για το χρονο σας

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ρίξε μια ματιά στις ενημερωτικές εκδόσεις των νηογνωμόνων

Όπως του DNV http://www.dnv.com/industry/maritime...date/index.asp

Δοκίμασε να στείλεις email στην INTERTANCO και να ζητήσεις τα στατιστικά που θέλεις, αναφέροντας ότι πρόκειται για έρευνα.

----------


## compass88

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για την αμεση ανταποκριση.
Θα κανω οπως ειπατε.

----------


## sofiapeggy

Καλησπέρα! Θα ήθελα να κάνω διπλωματική σε ναυτικό δίκαιο. Έχω σκεφτεί το θέμα της σύγκρουσης πλοίων. Αλλά δεν ξέρω από που μπορώ να βρω πληροφορίες και πως να το περιορίσω λίγο (τίτλος πιο εξειδικευμένος). Εναλλακτικά θέματα είναι η πειρατεία και η επιθαλάσσια αρωγή!

----------


## fotini86

Όταν λες σύγκρουση πλοίων εννοείς την υπαιτιότητα του πλοίου σε περίπτωση σύγκρουσης πλοίων;;;

----------


## sofiapeggy

Όχι απαραίτητα. Αυτό που έχω στο μυαλό μου είναι περιγραφή των κανονισμών που ισχύουν, σε περίπτωση υπαιτιότητας πλοίου ή και όχι και στο τέλος case study. Απλά δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ με αυτό και τώρα το ψάχνω... Μήπως είναι πολύ μεγάλο το θέμα?

----------


## fotini86

Καλύτερα που το σκέφτηκες έτσι δηλ να συμπεριλάβεις στο τέλος ένα case study αφού πρώτα έχεις αναφέρει τι ισχύει σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο. Έτσι θα έχεις μια πιο ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα.

Τώρα όσον αφορά την έκταση της εργασίας σου είναι στο χέρι σου να καθορίσεις το πόσο περιγραφική και λεποτομερής θα είσαι. Απλά αυτό που σκέφτομαι εγώ είναι ότι ξεκινάς από κάτι αρκετά εξειδικευμένο οπότε σε περιορίζει λιγάκι στην θεματολογία σου.

Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ενδιαφέρεσαι να ασχοληθείς με την πτυχιακή σου ή απλά να κάνεις μια εργασία για να ξεμπερδεύεις απλά εγώ δεν θα επέλεγα ένα θέμα στο οποίο έχουν χιλιοειπωθεί τα ίδια πράγματα. Αυτά σαν αποψή μου.

Με κάτι άλλο που θα μπορούσες να ασχοληθείς είναι τα νομικά πρόσωπα που εμπλέκονται σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, με ποιον τρόπο αντιμετωπίζονται οι διαφορές ή ποιες είναι οι ενέργειες του πλοιάρχου.

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ρίξε μια ματιά στο θέμα για τον Διεθνή Κανονισμό Αποφυγής Συγκρούσεων στη Θάλασσα μήπως βρεις κάτι που θα μπορούσες να αναπτύξεις. Το Κανονισμό στα αγγλικά με τις προσθήκες μέχρι το 2003 μπορέις να τον κατεβάσεις από το δίκτυο το λινκ μπορείς να το βρεις εδώ.

----------


## ελμεψη

Καλησπέρα, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν έχεις καποιος δεδομενα για το ειδος των ρυπων που εκπεμπουν τα καραβια, καθως και τις ποσοτητες τους, μετρα προληψης για αυτα και κανονισμους(νομους) και καποια μελετη για λιμανι σε αεριους ρυπους που εχει γινει σε αυτο.Τα χρειαζομαι για διπλωματικη εργασια...

----------


## panagiotisb

καλησπερα..εχω πτυχιακη με θεμα ναυλομεσιτες.οποιος μπορεσει να μου προτεινει καποια βιβλιογραφια ή κατι σχετικο θα του ειμαι υποχρεος.ευχαριστω!

----------


## Morgan

> Καλησπέρα, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν έχεις καποιος δεδομενα για το ειδος των ρυπων που εκπεμπουν τα καραβια, καθως και τις ποσοτητες τους, μετρα προληψης για αυτα και κανονισμους(νομους) και καποια μελετη για λιμανι σε αεριους ρυπους που εχει γινει σε αυτο.Τα χρειαζομαι για διπλωματικη εργασια...


NOMIZW THA MPORESEIS NA VREIS STOIXEIA ESTW GIA NA KSEKINHSEIS AN EPISKEFTEIS TA SITES MEGALW LIMANIWN OPWS THS SINGAPORE KAI TOU ROTTERDAM
TA AGGLIKA LIMANIA EPISHS EXOUN STOIXEIA GIA RYPOUS OPWS KAI H CALIFORNAI STHN AMERIKH.
EKEI EINAI PITHANON NA DEIS STATISTIKA ALLA KAI METRA POU EXOUN LHFTHEI GIA THN MEIWSH TWN RYPWN.
EIDIKA H CALIFORNIA EXEI THESPISEI AYSTHROUS KANONISMOUS KAI UPARXEI ULIKO.

----------


## Morgan

> καλησπερα..εχω πτυχιακη με θεμα ναυλομεσιτες.οποιος μπορεσει να μου προτεινει καποια βιβλιογραφια ή κατι σχετικο θα του ειμαι υποχρεος.ευχαριστω!


ME THEMA NAYLOMESITES TI?
PIOS EINAI  TITLOS?

----------


## panagiotisb

> ME THEMA NAYLOMESITES TI?
> PIOS EINAI  TITLOS?


ο τιτλος ειναι shipbrokers.πρεπει να βρω τα παντα για το πως δουλευουν και ποιος ειναι ο ρολος τους αναλυτικα στην παγκοσμια εμπορικη ναυτιλια

----------


## pnakas

*YPARXOYN OI PARAKATO PTYXIAKES. OPOIOS ENDIAFERETAI* 
*MPORO NA TOY  DOSO OPOIA 8ELEI. ENNOEITAI XORIS LEFTA GIA NA MHN EXOYME ALLA............*


*1**S.O.L.A.S./74**2**Δορυφορικά συστήματα Inmarsat-A**3**Εξέλιξη επικοινωνιών**4**Ανθρώπινες σχέσεις στο πλοίο**5**Οι γυροσκοπικές πυξίδες σήμερα**6**Αγώνες του έθνους 1912-13 Απελευθέρωση Ιωαννίνων-Πρεβέζης**7**Ναυτιλιακά πρακτορεία, δομή και αρμοδιότητες**8**Τύποι εμπορικών πλοίων**9**Αϊνστάιν**10**Συσσωρευτές μολύβδου ως βοηθητική πηγή ενέργειας του εξοπλισμού τηλεπικοινωνιών**11**Προστασία θαλασσίου περιβάλοντος στην Εμπορική Ναυτιλία**12**Συστήματα εντοπισμού πυρκαϊάς**13**Πρόληψη ρύπανσης από πετρελαιοειδή και τρόποι αντιμετώπισης.**14**Πλοία-Κατηγορίες**15**Ιατρική μέριμνα στο πλοίο**16**Είσοδος σε κλειστούς χώρους και Α βοήθειες**17**Marpol/73-78**18**Ηλεκτρονικά μέσα πλοίου**19**Γενικά περί EPIRP**20**Μεγάλα θαλάσσια ρεύματα**21**Ναυτιλιακές επιχειρήσεις**22**Εκφόρτωση δεξαμενόπλοιου και πλύσιμο με C.O.W**23**Ναυλοσύμφωνα και όροι αυτών**24**Ναυτιλιακά ηλεκτρονικά όργανα**25**Το πλοίο και η εξέλιξη του**26**Νομικά καθήκοντα και αρμοδιότητες πλοιάρχου**27**Μόνιμα συστήματα πυρκαϊάς**28**Ελληνική επιβατική ακτοπλοϊα**29**Ναυτικοί Χάρτες**30**Η διώρυγα του Σουέζ και η σημασια της στην παγκόσμια ναυτιλία**31**Μεταφορά επικίνδυνων φορτίων**32**Σκιαγραφίες του σύμπαντος**33**Σύγχρονα δεξαμενόπλοια**34**Λέμβοι και σχεδίες διάσωσης**35**Πρόληψη ατυχημάτων εν πλω και εν όρμο**36**Σωστικά μέσα πλοίων**37**Μέσα φορτοεκφόρτωσης**38**Φορητά-Ημιφορητά μέσα κατάσβεσης**39**Διεθνής σύμβαση για την ασφάλεια της ανθρώπινης ζωής στη θάλασσα**40**Πλύση δεξαμενόπλοιου με αργό πετρέλαιο (C.O.W)**41**Μ.Ε.Κ**42**Ναυτικοί ατμολέβητες**43**Inmarsat-A**44**Η ακτοπλοϊα και ο ρόλος της στα νησιά**45**Ism Code*

----------


## ελμεψη

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.Ήσουν αρκετά κατατοπιστικός.Θα τα ψάξω και θα δω τι θα βρώ.

----------


## .voyager

Γνωρίζει κανείς συγκεκριμένα βιβλία που αφορούν θαλάσσιο τουρισμό και ειδικότερα κρουαζιέρα;

----------


## tiberios

Καλημέρα σε όλους,
Ζητώ την βοήθεια σας.
Έχω την παρακάτω εργασία στην σχολή και ζητώ πληροφορίες
-Έστω ότι είστε μια μεταφορική εταιρία που εδρεύει στην Αθήνα και θέλω να μεταφέρω 4 16'' container από Αθήνα(ΣΕΜΠΟ Κερατσίνι) προς:
1.Οπόρτο
2.Ρότερνταμ
3.Χιούστον
4.Σανγκάη
α)ποιές είναι οι θαλάσσιες διαδρομές (με διελεύσεις από διώρυγες-ή στάσεις για ανεφοδιασμό)
β)κόστη μεταφοράς ,τέλη εκτελωνισμού,τρέχουσα τιμή πετρελαίου ανα τόνο
Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## sailormoon

γειας σας παιδια...εχω μια εργασια και θα ηθελα αν μπορειτε φυσικα να με βοηθησετε λιγο...

international loadline certificate
1) υψος εξαλων
2)εκδοση πιστοποιητικων
3)ανανεωση
4)σχεδιασμος αριστερης πλευρας πλοιου
5) επισυναψη ενος πιστοποιητικου 

μπορειτε να μου πειτε που μπορω να βρω αυτες τις πληροφοριες???
Σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων..
Να εισται ολοι καλα..

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Καλημέρα σε όλους,
> Ζητώ την βοήθεια σας.
> Έχω την παρακάτω εργασία στην σχολή και ζητώ πληροφορίες
> -Έστω ότι είστε μια μεταφορική εταιρία που εδρεύει στην Αθήνα και θέλω να μεταφέρω 4 16'' container από Αθήνα(ΣΕΜΠΟ Κερατσίνι) προς:
> 1.Οπόρτο
> 2.Ρότερνταμ
> 3.Χιούστον
> 4.Σανγκάη
> α)ποιές είναι οι θαλάσσιες διαδρομές (με διελεύσεις από διώρυγες-ή στάσεις για ανεφοδιασμό)
> ...


  Μάλλον εννοείς 16' (16 ποδιών). Δες εδώ πως μπορείς να βρεις τις αποστάσεις μεταξύ τω λιμανιών. Στην ίδια έκδοση θα βρεις και τα λιμάνια που παρεμβάλλονται μέχρι να φτάσεις στο λιμάνι προορισμού. Με την απόσταση μπορείς να βρεις με αναγωγή των εξόδων ανά ναυτικό μίλι μια ένδειξη του κόστους. Επειδή ένα πλοίο δεν μπορέι να κάνει το ταξίδι με 4 "κουτιά" θα πρέπει να κάνει παραδοχή για το μέγεθος του καραβιού. Την τιμή του πετρελαίου μπορείς να τη βρεις εδώ http://www.bunkerworld.com/prices/. Ρίξε και μια ματιά στις σελίδες των εταιριών που μεταφέρουν κοντέινερ για να δεις τα διάφορα κόστη, όπως http://www.maerskline.com/link/?page...baf_calculator κι εδώ http://www.cosconeu.com//europe/arti...uestbook=false.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> γειας σας παιδια...εχω μια εργασια και θα ηθελα αν μπορειτε φυσικα να με βοηθησετε λιγο...
> 
> international loadline certificate
> 1) υψος εξαλων
> 2)εκδοση πιστοποιητικων
> 3)ανανεωση
> 4)σχεδιασμος αριστερης πλευρας πλοιου
> 5) επισυναψη ενος πιστοποιητικου 
> 
> ...


Για τη γραμμή φόρτωσης μπορέις να δεις εδώ http://www.imo.org/TCD/mainframe.asp?topic_id=254 και για την ιστορία της εδώ http://www.nmm.ac.uk/explore/sea-and...ers/load-lines (για να κάνεις μια εισαγωγή αν θες). 

Για το ύψος εξάλων (freeboard) μπορέις να δεις στο κεφάλαιο ΙΙΙ της συνθήκης του 1966, δες αν μπορείς να βρεις σε κάποια βιβλιοθήκη την έκδοση του ΙΜΟ με τη συνθήκη και τις προσθήκες της (https://www2.imo.org/b2c_imo/b2c/ini...A586015973DA84) τις εκδόσεις του IMo μπορέις να τις βρεις σε προμηθευτές χαρτών για ποντοπόρα πλοία. Το ΦΕΚ που έχει τις αλλαγές στη συνθήκη και ανφέρεται στη γραμμή φόρτωσης και το πιστοποιητικό βρήκα εδώ http://www.yen.gr/php/download_xitem...9_fek72_94.pdf, το βρήκα στη σελίδα του ΥΕΝ (http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=31235) αλλά δεν ε΄μαι σίγουρος ότι δε έχει αλλάξει με νεότερο.

----------


## sailormoon

να εισαι παντα καλα παναγιωτη.....σε χιλιοευχαριστω....!!!!!!

----------


## ilias_r

Καλησπέρα...θα ήθελα μια βοήθεια απο τον οποιοδήποτε σχετικά με την πτυχιακή που έχω αναλάβει..το θέμα είναι Professional shipbrokers (Qualification-Training-certificates) είμαι σπουδαστης της ακαδημίας ιονίων νήσων..οποίος γνωρίζει κάτι θα εκτιμούσα πολύ τη βοήθεια του!για κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο έχω και κάτι θέματακια απο παλιές πτυχιακές!!

----------


## thanasisch

kalispera se olous

kanw mia ptuxiaki gia ena conversion apo container ship se multipurpose general cargo kai thelw an uparxoun plirofories se kati tetoio paromoio.

euxaristw

----------


## MASTROCHRISTOS

καλο μηνα σε ολους οποιον ενδιαφερει εχω πτυχιακη στη σπηλαιωση. :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

> kalispera se olous
> 
> kanw mia ptuxiaki gia ena conversion apo container ship se multipurpose general cargo kai thelw an uparxoun plirofories se kati tetoio paromoio.
> 
> euxaristw


μπορείς να ψάξεις στη ψηφιακή βιβλιοθήκη του ΕΜΠ βάζοντας στην αναζήτηση "σχολή Ναυπηγών" δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει ίδιο θέμα,αλλά θα βρείς αρκετές πτυχιακές,στο γενικότερο θέμα της Μελέτης πλοίου,που σίγουρα θα σου είναι χρήσιμες στους υπολογισμούς που πρέπει να κανείς.
πχ υπολογισμός για την αλλαγή του βάρους της μεταλλικής κατασκευής,που θα προσδιορίσει και τη τελική χωρητικότητα μετά τη μετασκευή

----------


## nikospre

*2**Δορυφορικά συστήματα Inmarsat-A**3**Εξέλιξη* *18**Ηλεκτρονικά μέσα πλοίου**36**Σωστικά μέσα πλοίων**37**Μέσα φορτοεκφόρτωσης**43**Inmarsat-A**45**Ism Code*[/quote]
 Γράφω μια πτυχιακή με Θέμα "σύγχρονοι εξοπλισμοί εμπορικών πλοίων". Μάλλον απο τις παραπάνω πτυχιακές θα αντλήσω πολλά θέματα. μήπως μπορείς να μους τις στείλεις? θα σου είμαι υπόχρεος.

----------


## nikospre

κάνω μια πτυχιακή με θέμα: Σύγχρονοι εξοπλισμοί εμπορικών πλοίων. οι εργασίες που έχεις: 2Δορυφορικά συστήματα Inmarsat A,  3.Εξέλιξη επικοινωνιών,  18.Ηλεκτρονικά Μέσα πλοίου,  36.Σωστικά μέσα,  43Inmarsat A,  και 45.Ism code νομίζω ότι θα μου είναι πολύ χρήσιμες. μήπως μπορείς να μου τις στείλεις?  εάν δεν μπορείς , μήπως θα μπορούσες να με πληροφορήσεις που να βρω τις πληροφορίες? Ευχαριστώ πολυ και σου είμαι υπόχρεος

----------


## nikospre

> *YPARXOYN OI PARAKATO PTYXIAKES. OPOIOS ENDIAFERETAI* 
> *MPORO NA TOY DOSO OPOIA 8ELEI. ENNOEITAI XORIS LEFTA GIA NA MHN EXOYME ALLA............*
> 
> 
> *1**S.O.L.A.S./74**2**Δορυφορικά συστήματα Inmarsat-A**3**Εξέλιξη επικοινωνιών**4**Ανθρώπινες σχέσεις στο πλοίο**5**Οι γυροσκοπικές πυξίδες σήμερα**6**Αγώνες του έθνους 1912-13 Απελευθέρωση Ιωαννίνων-Πρεβέζης**7**Ναυτιλιακά πρακτορεία, δομή και αρμοδιότητες**8**Τύποι εμπορικών πλοίων**9**Αϊνστάιν**10**Συσσωρευτές μολύβδου ως βοηθητική πηγή ενέργειας του εξοπλισμού τηλεπικοινωνιών**11**Προστασία θαλασσίου περιβάλοντος στην Εμπορική Ναυτιλία**12**Συστήματα εντοπισμού πυρκαϊάς**13**Πρόληψη ρύπανσης από πετρελαιοειδή και τρόποι αντιμετώπισης.**14**Πλοία-Κατηγορίες**15**Ιατρική μέριμνα στο πλοίο**16**Είσοδος σε κλειστούς χώρους και Α βοήθειες**17**Marpol/73-78**18**Ηλεκτρονικά μέσα πλοίου**19**Γενικά περί EPIRP**20**Μεγάλα θαλάσσια ρεύματα**21**Ναυτιλιακές επιχειρήσεις**22**Εκφόρτωση δεξαμενόπλοιου και πλύσιμο με C.O.W**23**Ναυλοσύμφωνα και όροι αυτών**24**Ναυτιλιακά ηλεκτρονικά όργανα**25**Το πλοίο και η εξέλιξη του**26**Νομικά καθήκοντα και αρμοδιότητες πλοιάρχου**27**Μόνιμα συστήματα πυρκαϊάς**28**Ελληνική επιβατική ακτοπλοϊα**29**Ναυτικοί Χάρτες**30**Η διώρυγα του Σουέζ και η σημασια της στην παγκόσμια ναυτιλία**31**Μεταφορά επικίνδυνων φορτίων**32**Σκιαγραφίες του σύμπαντος**33**Σύγχρονα δεξαμενόπλοια**34**Λέμβοι και σχεδίες διάσωσης**35**Πρόληψη ατυχημάτων εν πλω και εν όρμο**36**Σωστικά μέσα πλοίων**37**Μέσα φορτοεκφόρτωσης**38**Φορητά-Ημιφορητά μέσα κατάσβεσης**39**Διεθνής σύμβαση για την ασφάλεια της ανθρώπινης ζωής στη θάλασσα**40**Πλύση δεξαμενόπλοιου με αργό πετρέλαιο (C.O.W)**41**Μ.Ε.Κ**42**Ναυτικοί ατμολέβητες**43**Inmarsat-A**44**Η ακτοπλοϊα και ο ρόλος της στα νησιά**45**Ism Code*


 θα μπορούσες να μου στείλεις τις εξής? την 2,  την 3,  την 18, 36, 43 και την 45 γιατί κάνω μια εργασία για τους σύγχρονους εξοπλισμούς πλοίων. εάν δεν μπορείς που να βρω άλλα στοιχεία? ευχαριστώ πολύ !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ανδρεας49

μηπως ξερει καποιος τι απαιτησεις εχουν απο την σχολη για τις πτυχιακες οσον αφορα γραμματοσειρα διαστοιχα αριθμο σελιδων κ.τ.λ.

----------


## konigi

καλησπέρα, ενδιαφέρομαι για την εξής πτυχιακή εργασία!!!Υπάρχουσεσ συμβάσεις του ΙΜΟ και προτάσεις για νέες!!!Όποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει άμεσα ας μου στείλει ένα ΠΜ!!!είναι ανάγκη

----------


## athina77

γεια σας..εχω θέμα πτυχιακης σημαιες ευκαιριας - αλλοδαποι ναυτικοι σε ελληνοκτητα εμπορικα πλοια..εχω δυσκολευτει παρα πολυ..και ψαχνω σε ποια ταμεια ασφαλιζονται οι αλλοδαποι ναυτικοι που εργαζονται Ελλαδα..μηπως μπορειται να με βοηθησετε?ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σε ευεργετικούς όρους για να υψωθεί ελληνική σημαία σε ποντοπόρο πλοίο (βγάινει υπουργική αποφαση) βρήκα τους παρακάτω όρους
"Β.1. Επιτρέπεται η ναυτολόγηση αλλοδαπών ναυτικών πέρα από την οργανική σύνθεση του πληρώματος του πλοίου, χωρίς υποχρέωση καταβολής από αυτούς ή τους πλοιοκτήτες εισφορών προς το NAT, το ΤΠΑΕΝ, το ΤΠΚΠΕΝ, το ΚΕΑΝ, τον ΕΛΟΕΝ και την ΕΣΤΙΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΩΝ.

 2. Ο πλοιοκτήτης είναι υποχρεωμένος να καταβάλλει στο NAT με βάση την ισχύουσα κάθε φορά Ελληνική Συλλογική Σύμβαση τη δική του τακτική εισφορά, καθώς επίσης και την τακτική εισφορά των ναυτικών για το σύνολο της οργανικής συνθέσεως πληρώματος του πλοίου, περιλαμβανομένων και των ναυτολογημένων αλλοδαπών ναυτικών."

----------


## Michael

> καλησπέρα, ενδιαφέρομαι για την εξής πτυχιακή εργασία!!!Υπάρχουσεσ συμβάσεις του ΙΜΟ και προτάσεις για νέες!!!


Μπορείς να βρεις πλήρη κατάλογο στον ιστότοπο ΙΜΟ. Για προτάσεις θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις την κριτική σου ικανότητα και φαντασία. Έχε υπόψη πάντως πως αρκετες από τις υπάρχουσες αναθεωρούνται ή τροποποιούνται κατα διαστήματα. Εγώ πάντως αν ήμουν στην θέση σου θα υποστήριζα και θα τεκμηρίωνα την θέση ότι δεν πρέπει να δημιουργηθούν νέες, άλλα να συγχωνευθούν αρεκετές από τις υπάρχουσες  και γενικά να υπάρξεί τάση ελαχιστοποίησης των κειμένων και μελέτη των επιπτώσεων στην καθημερινή ασφαλή και οικονομική λειτουργεία των πλοίων του ήδη υπάρχοντος συμφερτού των κειμένων είτε του ΙΜΟ είτε και άλλων φορέων. 
Πάντως αν θες ντε και καλά να προτείνεις νέες τότε εγώ θα πρότεινα την δημιουργία συμβάσεων σχετικά με την υποχρέωση αυτοματοποίησης και ολοκλήρωσης των διαφόρων διαδικάσιών επί του πλοίου και την μείωση στο ελάχιστο της γραφειοκρατίας και των πολλαπλών εγγραφών σε διαφορετικά έντυπα. Επίσης, την αύξηση της οργανικής συνθέσεως και την  καθιέρωσή της σε διεθνές επίπεδο όπως και την διεθνή ενιαία ρύθμιση των αποδοχών και λοιπών παροχών προς τους ναυτικούς.

----------


## ina

Εχει κανεις τις παρακατω πτυχιακες?:
α)Η σπουδαιοτητα και η επιδραση των θαλασσιων μεταφορων στην παγκοσμια οικονομια
β)Ναυτικα ατυχηματα κι ανθρωπινος παραγοντας
γ)Ο ανεμος σαν πηγη ενεργειας γενικα και η χρηση του στην ναυτιλια
δ)Συγκρουσεις πλοιων
ε)VTS (Vessel Traffic Services)
στ)Δορυφορικα συστηματα εκτος GMDSS
ια)Ναυσιπλοϊα ιστιοφορων

----------


## kokkinos

paidia sas parakalw p mporw na vrw plirofories gia mesa fortoekfortosis Bulk carries??? an kserete voithiste pls!!!!

----------


## stefanos28

γεια σας παιδια κανω την πτυχιακη μου με θεμα λειαντικοι τροχοι και κοπτικα εργαλεια εχω βρει καποιες σελιδες αλλα θελω και αλλα ξερετε που θα βρω? :Confused:

----------


## george_ba

8a mporouses na mou steileis thn ptyxiakh 37?giati einai akrivws h ptyxiakh pou kanw k prepei na thn paradwsw entos ths evdomados...se parakalw an mporeis 8a hmoun ypoxreos...euxaristw..

----------


## Loupasis

kalimera mporei na mou pei kapoios pou mporo na vro plirofories gia tin ptuxiaki mou *''Apo8ukeusi kai metafora kausimon''*  i an uparxei kapoia etimi;

----------


## Michael

Kαλά ρε παιδιά δεν ντρέπεστε να ζητάτε έτοιμες εργασίες και μάλιστα πτυχιακές;
Εκτός του ότι είναι παράνομο και αντιδεοντολογικό να παρουσιάζεις εργασία άλλου ως δική σου, είναι ταυτόχρονα και ξεφτίλα, εκτός του ότι τελικά δεν εκπληρώνεται και ο σκοπός της εργασίας που είναι να μάθεις και δυο πράγμτα μέσα από την έρευνα και την συλλογή και αξιολόγηση και παρουσιάση στοιχείων.
¶λλο πράγμα το να ζητάς μια βοήθεια και μια καθοδήγηση ή μια άποψη ή πληροφορίες και άλλο το να  ζητάς να σου δώσουν έτοιμη εργασία  για να την παρουσιάσεις ως δική σου χωρίς να ασχοληθείς καθόλου. Ντροπή βρε παιδιά, ντροπή...!   :Sad:

----------


## marilenaki

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!

Κατ' αρχήν, είναι η πρώτη φορά που γράφω εδώ, οπότε ήθελα αρχικά να σας συγχαρώ για την ωραία παρέα που έχετε φτιάξει, όλοι οι φίλοι της ναυτιλίας!

Είμαι φοιτήτρια στην ΑΕΝ και ψάχνω τα εξής ζητήματα:

1) μέθοδοι ανέλκυσης πλοίων σε ναυάγιο
2) τεχνικές απάντλησης πετρελαίου


Έχω ψάξει αρκετά στο ίντερνετ αλλά δεν έχω βρει τίποτα ικανοποιητικό! Μπορεί να βοηθήσει κανείς? Πλιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιζ

Ξέρω ότι όσον αφορά το πρώτο είναι με μπαλόνια που γεμίζουν με αέρα, με αφρό, και με συρματόσχοινα. Αλλά πού μπορώ να τα βρώ όλα αυτά αναλυτικά και επιστημονικά δοσμένα? Αχ σας παρακαλώ βοηθείστε με γιατί τα χρειάζομαι για την διπλωματική μου!

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

@mods: sorry αν πόσταρα σε λάθος thread..  :Confused:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Συνήθως τα ναυάγια ανελκύονται σε κομμάτια δηλαδή με εκρηκτικά διαλύεται το ναυάγιο και ανεβαίνουν τα κομμάτια με κάποιο πλωτό γερανό.
Για την ανέκλυση του ναυαγίου άθικτοπυ ώστε να ξαναταξιδέψει πρέπει πρώτα να αποκατασταθεί  ζημιά που προκάλεσε τη βύθιση και μετά να μπει αέραςώστε να διώξει το νερό τα δεδομένα είναι άπό την ευστάθεια πλοίου. Τις περισσότερες φορές γίνονται από ιδιωτικές εταιρείες και αποτελούν τεχνογνωσία που την πουλάνε ακριβά για να την δώσουν σε δημοσιότητα οπότε δύσκολα υπάρχουν όλα τα δεδομένα και οι λεπτομέρειες. Αν βρω κάτι θα το βάλω εδώ.

----------


## marilenaki

Ευχαριστώ Παναγιώτη!

Ναι, αν μπορείς να βρεις τίποτα θα είσαι σούπερ!!!

Εγώ έχω βρει μια εργασία κάποιου καθηγητή ΕΜΠ εδώ:

http://209.85.135.132/search?q=cache:8gqLztFJcKUJ:www.medsos.gr/medsos/DOCUMENTS/Shipwrecks%2520Presentation_Gulf%2520of%2520Eleusi  s_May%25202009_Bentikos.pdf+%CE%B2%CE%B5%CE%BD%CF%  84%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%BF%CF%82&cd=3&hl=el&ct=clnk&gl=g  r

αλλά τα λέει πολύ επιγραμματικά... Πλιζ, αν βρεις τίποτα περισσότερο πες μου! Ή καμιά βιβλιογραφία, πού μπορώ να τα βρω αυτά...

----------


## MASTEF

paidia mipos xerei kaneis pou mporo na vro plirofories sxetika me agones grames, epidothseis auton kai ta dikaiomata pou exoun, gia mia ptuxiakh pou thelo?

euxaristo!!!!!

----------


## Pavliaris

pedia mporei na mou exigisei kapoios pws paei to thema me tin ptuxiaki...
1)to thema to epilegw egw?
2)prepei na exei sugekrimeno arithmo selidw i lexewn?
3)pws vathmologite uparxei periptosi na kopeis???

----------


## hatzibileus

> pedia mporei na mou exigisei kapoios pws paei to thema me tin ptuxiaki...
> 1)to thema to epilegw egw?
> 2)prepei na exei sugekrimeno arithmo selidw i lexewn?
> 3)pws vathmologite uparxei periptosi na kopeis???


Μεγάλο ρόλο παίζει το τμήμα και ο καθηγητής.

1) Δύο περιπτώσεις πρώτον επιλέγεις ένα και το πρωτείνεις σε έναν, σχετικό με το αντικείμενο καθηγητή ή κάποιοι καθηγητές τουλάχιστον στο Τμ. Ναυτιλίας & Επιχειρηματικών Υπηρεσιών που τελειώνω εγώ του Πανεπιστιμίου Αιγαίου βγάζουν μια λίστα και επιλέγεις συνήθως σε βάζουν να κάνεις μία περίληψη για το τι θα περιέχει και ποιές μεθόδους "έρευνας" θα χρησιμοποιήσεις.....
2) Κ πάλι ρόλο παίζει ο καθηγητής έχω δει 20 σελίδων πτυχιακή ναι πράγματι αλλά έχω δει και 150 σελίδες ενός ατόμου
--κυρίως πρέπει να ολοκληρώσεις το θέμα 
3) Το ΞΑΝΑΛΕΩ καθηγητής!!!! το λογικό και αυτό που κάνουν οι καθηγητές που εγώ θεωρώ σωστούς είναι να σε βαθμολογήσουν στο κατα πόσο έκανες αυτο που ανέφερες στη περίληψη που από κοινού συμφωνήσατε και κάποιο ρόλο πρέπει να παίζει και τη μέθοδο έρευνας συνήθως η βιβλιογραφική είναι καλή και αναμενόμενη αλλά από μονη της δεν αρκεί για κάτι καλο ... τόσο σε βαθμό όσο και σε αποτέλεσμα της πτυχιακής σου.
Τέλος δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ να κόβουν μόνο να ζητήσουν κάποιες διορθώσεις καμιά φορά.

Καλή επιλογή και καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## compass

Παίδια θέλω την βοήθεια σας.. 
Εργάζομαι σε τουριστικό πλοίο σαν μηχανικός και θα ήθελα να πάρω και κάποια μαθήματα-σεμινάρια πάνω σε εξωλέμβιες μηχανές..
γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι;;

----------


## spetsierisbabis

καλησπερα.. κανω μια πτυχιακη με θεμα ναυτιλιακες επιχειρησεις. μηπως ξερει κανεις που μπορω να βρω πηγες για αυτο το θεμα?

----------


## erikkos

Καλησπερα,
Μηπως εχει καποιος εργασια η πτυχιακη που να αναφερεται σε πετρελευση/bunkering και γενικοτερα σε μεταφορα πετρελαιου.Ψαχνω για την ολη διαδικασια, το νομικο πλαισιο ,την ασφαλεια ,την υγιεινη ,τις μετρησεις και τα διαφορα πρωτοκολλα.Αν εχει καποιος  κατι κατα νου θα με βοηθουσε πολυ.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## Natsios

> Καλησπερα,
> Μηπως εχει καποιος εργασια η πτυχιακη που να αναφερεται σε πετρελευση/bunkering και γενικοτερα σε μεταφορα πετρελαιου.Ψαχνω για την ολη διαδικασια, το νομικο πλαισιο ,την ασφαλεια ,την υγιεινη ,τις μετρησεις και τα διαφορα πρωτοκολλα.Αν εχει καποιος κατι κατα νου θα με βοηθουσε πολυ.
> Ευχαριστω


Απο μια μικρη ερευνα που εκανα, ριξε μια ματια εδω . Προσπαθησα να βρω μεσα στο ιντερνετ το "Singapore Standard 600:2008 - Code of Practice for Bunkering" που εκδιδεται απο το PSA (Port of Singapore Authority) αλλα δεν το βρηκα δωρεαν. Πιστευω οτι θα βρεις πολλες πληροφοριες σχετικα με τις διαδικασιες πετρελαιυσης. Εδω θα δεις ενα preview

----------


## erikkos

σε ευχαριστω

----------


## Pavliaris

> Μεγάλο ρόλο παίζει το τμήμα και ο καθηγητής.
> 
> 1) Δύο περιπτώσεις πρώτον επιλέγεις ένα και το πρωτείνεις σε έναν, σχετικό με το αντικείμενο καθηγητή ή κάποιοι καθηγητές τουλάχιστον στο Τμ. Ναυτιλίας & Επιχειρηματικών Υπηρεσιών που τελειώνω εγώ του Πανεπιστιμίου Αιγαίου βγάζουν μια λίστα και επιλέγεις συνήθως σε βάζουν να κάνεις μία περίληψη για το τι θα περιέχει και ποιές μεθόδους "έρευνας" θα χρησιμοποιήσεις.....
> 2) Κ πάλι ρόλο παίζει ο καθηγητής έχω δει 20 σελίδων πτυχιακή ναι πράγματι αλλά έχω δει και 150 σελίδες ενός ατόμου
> --κυρίως πρέπει να ολοκληρώσεις το θέμα 
> 3) Το ΞΑΝΑΛΕΩ καθηγητής!!!! το λογικό και αυτό που κάνουν οι καθηγητές που εγώ θεωρώ σωστούς είναι να σε βαθμολογήσουν στο κατα πόσο έκανες αυτο που ανέφερες στη περίληψη που από κοινού συμφωνήσατε και κάποιο ρόλο πρέπει να παίζει και τη μέθοδο έρευνας συνήθως η βιβλιογραφική είναι καλή και αναμενόμενη αλλά από μονη της δεν αρκεί για κάτι καλο ... τόσο σε βαθμό όσο και σε αποτέλεσμα της πτυχιακής σου.
> Τέλος δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ να κόβουν μόνο να ζητήσουν κάποιες διορθώσεις καμιά φορά.
> 
> Καλή επιλογή και καλή επιτυχία!


 thanx!!!!!!!!

----------


## LocoRoco

> καλησπερα.. κανω μια πτυχιακη με θεμα ναυτιλιακες επιχειρησεις. μηπως ξερει κανεις που μπορω να βρω πηγες για αυτο το θεμα?



Ναυτιλιακές επιχειρήσεις γενικά?
Ο εισηγητής καθηγητής σου δεν σου έχει προτείνει κάτι?
Είναι πολύ γενικό το θέμα. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Με μια ματιά στο ίντερνετ ψάχνοντας "Maritime Business"
ακόμη και στα ελληνικά,μπορείς να βρεις άπειρες πληροφορίες.
Λογικά θα πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις με κάποια εισαγωγή για τις
Ναυτ.Επιχειρήσεις,να γράψεις πως λειτουργούν στο κυρίως
θέμα και να κλείσεις με σκέψεις για το μέλλον.Ρώτα όμως
τον εισηγητή σου για να έχεις κάποιο σχεδιάγραμμα στο 
κεφάλι σου  :Wink:

----------


## thomas_23

Συνάδερφοι, έχω πάρει θέμα πτυχιακής ημερολόγια και άλλα έγγραφα ως αποδεικτικά στοιχεία αλά έχω στερέψει από ιδέες και πληροφορίες..Μήπως μπορεί κάποιως να με βοηθίσει;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των πρωτέρων...

----------


## MASTROCHRISTOS

Καλησπερα!γνωριζει κανενας αν εχει βγει η προκυρηξη του σδοε για τα πλωτα ειμαι γ μηχανικος Ε.Ν??τελος θα ηθελα να μαθω τι μισθολογια θα παιζουν??κ αν θα αξιζει τον κοπο να μπει καποιος στο σδοε.

----------


## Michael

> Καλησπερα!γνωριζει κανενας αν εχει βγει η προκυρηξη του σδοε για τα πλωτα ειμαι γ μηχανικος Ε.Ν??τελος θα ηθελα να μαθω τι μισθολογια θα παιζουν??κ αν θα αξιζει τον κοπο να μπει καποιος στο σδοε.


Ναι, και εμένα με ενδιαφέρει, αλλά τί σχέση έχει αυτό με τις πτυχιακές;;;;   :Cool:

----------


## Michael

> Συνάδερφοι, έχω πάρει θέμα πτυχιακής ημερολόγια και άλλα έγγραφα ως αποδεικτικά στοιχεία αλά έχω στερέψει από ιδέες και πληροφορίες..Μήπως μπορεί κάποιως να με βοηθίσει;
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των πρωτέρων...


Καταρχήν πες μας τι ακριβώς σπουδάζεις για να σου δώσουμε και τις ανάλογές κατευθύνσεις..
Όταν λες "_και άλλα αποδεικτικά στοιχεία_" τί έννοεις; Να αποδειχθεί τί και που;
Το θεμα σου είναι το ημερολόγιο  γενικά, το ημερολόγιο ως αποδεικτικό στοιχείο ή τα αποδεικτικά στοιχεία γενικά;
Υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη νομοθεσία για το ημερολόγιο.
Υπάρχουν και αρκετά βιβλία, κυρίως νομικά, για την αποδεικτική δύναμη των εγγραφών του ημερολογίου. 
Για αποδεικτικά στοιχεία γενικώς και αορίστως θα πρέπει να συμβουλευτείς κυρίως τους κώδικές πολιτικής και ποινικής δικονομίας όπου υπάρχουν και ειδικές διατάξεις σχετικά με την ναυτιλία καθώς και τους ναυτικούς κώδικες.
Και το ναυλοσύμφωνο π.χ. είναι αποδεικτικό έγγραφο και η φορτωτική με αρκέτες ιδιαιτερότητες το καθένα αλλά δεν έχουν καμμια σχέση με το ημερολόγιο..!

----------


## thomas_23

Πάω για ανθυποπλοίαρχος.. γεννικά οποιαδήποτε ναυτιλιακά έγγραφα και για οποιονδήποτε λογο μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν σαν αποδεικτικά στοιχεία.. ακόμη και αν είναι άσχετα με το ημερολόγιο.. έγγραφα όπως επιστολές ετοιμότιτας ή φορτωτικές, πιστοποιητικά, βιβλίο πετρελαίου είνι κάποια παραδείγματα.. ευχαριστώ και για την απάντιση..

----------


## Michael

> Πάω για ανθυποπλοίαρχος.. γεννικά οποιαδήποτε ναυτιλιακά έγγραφα και για οποιονδήποτε λογο μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν σαν αποδεικτικά στοιχεία.. ακόμη και αν είναι άσχετα με το ημερολόγιο.. έγγραφα όπως επιστολές ετοιμότιτας ή φορτωτικές, πιστοποιητικά, βιβλίο πετρελαίου είνι κάποια παραδείγματα.. ευχαριστώ και για την απάντιση..


ok

Το θέμα λοιπόν είναι κυρίως η αποδεικτική δύναμη του ημερολογίου ως του πιο *βασικού* μέσου απόδειξης και συμπληρωματικά των λοιπών εγγράφων. 
Συνεπώς θα πρέπει να περιγράψεις καταρχήν το ημερολόγιο, δηλαδή τί γράφουμε μέσα σε αυτό και πως είναι η δομή του. Εγγραφές προ και μετά απόπλου, γυμνάσια, καιρικά φαινόμενα, σφάλματα πυξίδας, πορέιες, αλλαγές βάρδυας, παραλαβή πλοιάρχίας, αλλαγές πληρώματος, γεννήσεις και θανάτοι εν πλω, διαθήκες εν πλω, προανακριτικές διαδικασίες κλπ. κατηγοριοποίησε τις εγγραφές. Πότε πρέπει να γίνωνται οι εγγραφές; Επιτρέπωνται διορθώσείς; Με ποιό τρόπο πρέπει να γίνωνται αυτές κοκ;Ποία είδη ημερολόγίου υπάρχουν; (μηχανής, ασυρμάτου, πλοίου, καθαρό, πρόχειρό, γυμνασίων, προβλεπόμενα από την εθνική νομοθεσία και από τους κανονισμούς της εκάστοτε εταιρίας κλπ).Ποιός είναι υπέυθυνος για την συμπλήρωση του κάθε ημερολογίου;Ποιά η έννοια της "θεώρησης";Είναι ιδιωτικό ή δημόσιο έγγραφό; και τι συνέπειες έχει αυτό; Χρειάζεται αρίθμηση και μονογράφηση των σελίδων και από ποιόν; και γιατί;Και μετά ερχώμαστε στο κυρίως γέυμα, την αποδεικτική δύναμη. Τα παραπάνω όμως είναι το απαραίτητο ορεκτικό... Είναι σημαντικά για καταδείξει κανείς την αποδεικτική δύναμη και σπουδαιότητα.
Ποιός μπορεί να κάνει χρήση της αποδεικτικής δύναμης του ημερολογίου; π.χ. ο πλοιοκτήτης, ο Πλοίαρχος, το πλήρωμα, οι ναυλωτές, οι κρατικές αρχές, άσχετοι τρίτοι προς την λειτουργεία του πλοίου (λ.χ. συγγεννείς αποθανόντος πάνω σε αυτό) και έναντι ποίου;Αποτελεί "μαχητό τεκμήριο" το ημερολόγιο; και τι σημαίνει "μαχητό τεκμήριο" και "αντιστροφή του βάρους της αποδείξεως"; και τι σημαίνει αυτό τόσο από νομικής πλέυρας όσο και από οικονομικής; Ποιοί οφελούνται και ποιοί ζημιώνωνται από αυτό; Γιατί ο νόμος έχει αυτήν την προβλέψη και πως την κρίνεις εσύ; Ποίος ο ρολος του Πλοιάρχου ανάμεσα στα διάφορά μέρη που εμπλέκωνται στην εκμετάλευση του πλοίου; Ένεργεί πάντοτε ως απλός υπάλληλος του εφοπλιστή ή μήπως ενίοτε καλείτε να εκτελεί και άλλους ρόλους; Σχολίασε την αποψή σου επι του προηγουμένου.πως μπορέι να καμφθεί και να αμφισβητηθεί η αποδεικτική δύναμη του ημερολογίου;Αντιφάσκουσες εγγραφές στο ημερολόγιο ή μεταξύ διαφορετικών ημερολογίων.Και στο επιδόρπιο ή τα συνοδευτικά του κυρίως γέυματος μπορείς να αναφερθείς στα εξής:
απόσπασμα ημερολογίουsea protest, τί είναι, από ποιόν γίνεται, που κατατίθεται ποιά η αποδεικτική του δύναμη και πως συνδέεται με το ημερολόγιο;όλα τα ναυτιλιακά έγγραφά του πλοίου και πως συνδεωνται με το ημερολόγιο.λοιπά έγγραφα σχετικά με την νάυλωση π.χ. φορτωτικές και ναυλοσύμφωνο. Ποιές έγγραφές πρεπει να γίνωνται σχετικά στο ημερολόγιο και μπορούν να επηρεάσουν τα συμφέροντα του πλοιοκτήτη, του ναυλωτή ή του παραλήπτη; Ποιά η θέση του πλοιάρχου και από τί πρέπει να προστατευθεί ο ίδιος; Μπορεί να εκδόσει καθαρές φορτωτικές έναντι επιστολής αποζημίωσης (indemnity letter); είναι καλυμμένος ο ίδιος; μπορεί αλλά να γράφει στις φορτωτικές και άλλα στο ημερολόγιο; Μπορούν οι εγγραφές ή η παράλειψη αυτών στο ημερολόγιο να επηρεάσουν τις απαιτήσεις που προέρχωνται από την φορτωτική ή την σύμβαση νάυλωσης;Θα σου πρότεινα πάντως να μην πάς πολύ μακρυά με τα λοιπά έγγραφα, αλλά να τα δεις περισότερο σαν συμπληρωματικά του ημερολόγιόυ ή τις γίνεται όταν υπάρχουν αντιθέσεις. Διαφορετικά μπορεί να καταλήξεις να γράφεις πτυχιακή για άλλο θέμα.
Για αρχή πάρε ένα ημερολογίο και στις πρωτες σελίδες θα δεις ένα κομμάτι της σχετικής νομοθεσίας.
Υπάρχουν και βιβλία που μιλάν για τα ναυτιλιακά έγγραφα του πλοίου και την δημόσια έξουσία του πλοιάρχου και τα καθηκοντά του. Εκεί μπορέις να βρεις σχετικές πληροφόρίες. 
Επίσης στο κώδικά ιδωτικού και δημοσίου ναυτικού δικαίου και στον πειθαρχκό κώδικα.
Καλή επιτυχία για αρχή, και αν έχεις πιο συγκεκριμένες απορίες εδώ είμαστε αν μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε.

----------


## thomas_23

> ok
> 
> Το θέμα λοιπόν είναι κυρίως η αποδεικτική δύναμη του ημερολογίου ως του πιο *βασικού* μέσου απόδειξης και συμπληρωματικά των λοιπών εγγράφων. 
> Συνεπώς θα πρέπει να περιγράψεις καταρχήν το ημερολόγιο, δηλαδή τί γράφουμε μέσα σε αυτό και πως είναι η δομή του. Εγγραφές προ και μετά απόπλου, γυμνάσια, καιρικά φαινόμενα, σφάλματα πυξίδας, πορέιες, αλλαγές βάρδυας, παραλαβή πλοιάρχίας, αλλαγές πληρώματος, γεννήσεις και θανάτοι εν πλω, διαθήκες εν πλω, προανακριτικές διαδικασίες κλπ. κατηγοριοποίησε τις εγγραφές. Πότε πρέπει να γίνωνται οι εγγραφές; Επιτρέπωνται διορθώσείς; Με ποιό τρόπο πρέπει να γίνωνται αυτές κοκ;Ποία είδη ημερολόγίου υπάρχουν; (μηχανής, ασυρμάτου, πλοίου, καθαρό, πρόχειρό, γυμνασίων, προβλεπόμενα από την εθνική νομοθεσία και από τους κανονισμούς της εκάστοτε εταιρίας κλπ).Ποιός είναι υπέυθυνος για την συμπλήρωση του κάθε ημερολογίου;Ποιά η έννοια της "θεώρησης";Είναι ιδιωτικό ή δημόσιο έγγραφό; και τι συνέπειες έχει αυτό; Χρειάζεται αρίθμηση και μονογράφηση των σελίδων και από ποιόν; και γιατί;
> Και μετά ερχώμαστε στο κυρίως γέυμα, την αποδεικτική δύναμη. Τα παραπάνω όμως είναι το απαραίτητο ορεκτικό... Είναι σημαντικά για καταδείξει κανείς την αποδεικτική δύναμη και σπουδαιότητα.
> Ποιός μπορεί να κάνει χρήση της αποδεικτικής δύναμης του ημερολογίου; π.χ. ο πλοιοκτήτης, ο Πλοίαρχος, το πλήρωμα, οι ναυλωτές, οι κρατικές αρχές, άσχετοι τρίτοι προς την λειτουργεία του πλοίου (λ.χ. συγγεννείς αποθανόντος πάνω σε αυτό) και έναντι ποίου;Αποτελεί "μαχητό τεκμήριο" το ημερολόγιο; και τι σημαίνει "μαχητό τεκμήριο" και "αντιστροφή του βάρους της αποδείξεως"; και τι σημαίνει αυτό τόσο από νομικής πλέυρας όσο και από οικονομικής; Ποιοί οφελούνται και ποιοί ζημιώνωνται από αυτό; Γιατί ο νόμος έχει αυτήν την προβλέψη και πως την κρίνεις εσύ; Ποίος ο ρολος του Πλοιάρχου ανάμεσα στα διάφορά μέρη που εμπλέκωνται στην εκμετάλευση του πλοίου; Ένεργεί πάντοτε ως απλός υπάλληλος του εφοπλιστή ή μήπως ενίοτε καλείτε να εκτελεί και άλλους ρόλους; Σχολίασε την αποψή σου επι του προηγουμένου.πως μπορέι να καμφθεί και να αμφισβητηθεί η αποδεικτική δύναμη του ημερολογίου;Αντιφάσκουσες εγγραφές στο ημερολόγιο ή μεταξύ διαφορετικών ημερολογίων.
> Και στο επιδόρπιο ή τα συνοδευτικά του κυρίως γέυματος μπορείς να αναφερθείς στα εξής:
> απόσπασμα ημερολογίουsea protest, τί είναι, από ποιόν γίνεται, που κατατίθεται ποιά η αποδεικτική του δύναμη και πως συνδέεται με το ημερολόγιο;όλα τα ναυτιλιακά έγγραφά του πλοίου και πως συνδεωνται με το ημερολόγιο.λοιπά έγγραφα σχετικά με την νάυλωση π.χ. φορτωτικές και ναυλοσύμφωνο. Ποιές έγγραφές πρεπει να γίνωνται σχετικά στο ημερολόγιο και μπορούν να επηρεάσουν τα συμφέροντα του πλοιοκτήτη, του ναυλωτή ή του παραλήπτη; Ποιά η θέση του πλοιάρχου και από τί πρέπει να προστατευθεί ο ίδιος; Μπορεί να εκδόσει καθαρές φορτωτικές έναντι επιστολής αποζημίωσης (indemnity letter); είναι καλυμμένος ο ίδιος; μπορεί αλλά να γράφει στις φορτωτικές και άλλα στο ημερολόγιο; Μπορούν οι εγγραφές ή η παράλειψη αυτών στο ημερολόγιο να επηρεάσουν τις απαιτήσεις που προέρχωνται από την φορτωτική ή την σύμβαση νάυλωσης;
> Θα σου πρότεινα πάντως να μην πάς πολύ μακρυά με τα λοιπά έγγραφα, αλλά να τα δεις περισότερο σαν συμπληρωματικά του ημερολόγιόυ ή τις γίνεται όταν υπάρχουν αντιθέσεις. Διαφορετικά μπορεί να καταλήξεις να γράφεις πτυχιακή για άλλο θέμα.
> ...




Ευχαριστώ συνάδεφε, η βοήθεια σου είναι πολύτιμη, πάντα καλές θάλασσες..

----------


## Dina

Γεια σε ολουσ σας...εχω μια απορια  για μια εργασια μου..μου εχει ζητησει ο καθηγητησ σε ενα μαθημα να βρω ολα *τα ειδη των ναυτιλιακων δανειων* που περνουν οι εταιριες απο τις τραπεζες.γνωριζετε καποιο site που μπορω να τα βρω οολα συγκεντρωμενα γιατι εχω βρει καποια πραγματα αλλα λιγα

ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## katerina p

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ.ΜΗΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΕΞΕΛΙΞΗ ΣΤΗ ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΑ ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΟΥ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΟΠΛΟΙΩΝ.?Η ΟΠΟΙΑ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΜΕ ΣΩΖΕΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ...ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ

----------


## Dina

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ
ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΙΑ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΟΔΟΤΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΨΑΧΝΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΟΔΟΤΗΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΕΙΩΝ..ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ; :Confused:

----------


## μαστροστελιος

ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν ξέρει κανείς πόσο πρέπει να είναι η γραμματοσειρά και το διάστιχο στην πτυχιακή γιατί έμπλεξα με καθηγητή που μου λέει να δω παλιές πτυχιακές και δεν γνωρίζω κανέναν.

----------


## blackcode

Yπάρχει ειδικό χαρτί στην γραμματεία της σχολής σου σχετικά.
Η δική μου βλέπω είναι γραμμένη σε Arial 12 και οι κεφαλίδες Arial 12 Bold 
Καλύτερα όμως να προμηθευτείς το συγκεκριμένο χαρτί απο την γραμματεία  :Wink:

----------


## evoiotis21

Paidia an kapoios einai operator se naytiliakh mporei na mou steilei ena pm. Tha hthela na kanw mia - dyo erwthseis pou aforoun thn ergasia sto operation department . Kserw oti o xronos sas einai polytimos alla xreiazomai kapoies plhrofories gia mia ergasia! Eyxaristw Poly!!!

----------


## Gioco

Kalimera,

Exo parei thema gia ptyxiaki "Aparaitita kai proairetika naftiliaka eggrafa dexamenoploion". Apoti mou eipe o kathigitis peran tis analysis ton eggrafon thelei na kano anafora kai se symvaseis, nomiko plaisio kai odigies pou diepoun ta eggrafa afta...

Kami idea gia na mazepso yliko?


Thanks a lot...

----------


## chrisa

GEIA MHPWS  EXEI KANEIS KANENA LINK H OTIDHPOTE SE SXESH ME PTYXIAKH ME THEMA SOSTIKA MESA PLOIOY?PLEASE HELP

----------


## Leviathan

> Καλησπερα!γνωριζει κανενας αν εχει βγει η προκυρηξη του σδοε για τα πλωτα ειμαι γ μηχανικος Ε.Ν??τελος θα ηθελα να μαθω τι μισθολογια θα παιζουν??κ αν θα αξιζει τον κοπο να μπει καποιος στο σδοε.


Καλά, που κάνεις την ερωτησή σου σε forum για πτυχιακές; Απλός κάνεις ρεζίλι το κλάδο σου, που δηλώνεις και την ειδικότητά σου, με τη συμπεριφορά σου προσωπικά δε σε θεωρώ μέλος του Ε.Ν γιατί αυτό απαιτεί ήθός. Απλός εμφανίστηκες ώς φωτοβολίδα να ρωτήσεις μόνο και μόνο για να κάνεις τη δουλεία σου!

----------


## shipyard

Καλησπέρα, είμαι νέο μέλος στο site, είμαι στη σχολή Ναυπηγικής
και ψάχνω αρκετές πληροφορίες για τον υπεργολάβο.
Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να βρω πολλά, έως ελάχιστα!
Θα μπορούσε καποιος να με βοήθησει με τις γνώσεις του???
Είτε εμπειρικά, είτε από πηγές.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Michael

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι ακριβώς εννοείς.
Υπεργολάβος (subcontractor) είναι αυτός στον οποίο ανατίθεται μέρος ενός μεγαλύτεροy έργου (εν προκειμένω π.χ. η ναυπήγηση ή επισκευή ενός πλοίου) από έναν άλλο εργολάβο (ναυπηγείο) που το έχει αναλάβει. Π.χ. μπορεί να αναθέσει το ναυπηγείο σε μια εταιρία που εξειδικεύεται στις δορυφορικές επικοινωνίες να εγκαταστήσει το δορυφορικό σ.ύστημα επικοινωνίας. Το ίδιο για ηλετρουδραυλικά συστήματα των πλοίων, το σύστημα εκφορτώσεως, τα συστηματα ναυσιπλοίας κλπ. 
Θέματα μπορούν να προκύψουν σχετικά με την εθύνη του κάθε μέρους και προδιαγραφές, καθώ και με την πιστοποίηση των εργασιων και των συστημάτων.
Επίσης υπάρχει το θέμα της επιλογής ανάμεσα σε διάφορους υπεργολάβους και της επιλογής για κατασκευή από το ίδιο το ναυπηγείο σε σχέση με τκόστη και τα οφέλη από κάθε επιλογή. Επίσης το σπάσιμο ενός εργού σε μκρότερες υπεργολαβίες και τον συντονισμό τους.

----------


## Michael

> Kalimera,
> 
> Exo parei thema gia ptyxiaki "Aparaitita kai proairetika naftiliaka eggrafa dexamenoploion". Apoti mou eipe o kathigitis peran tis analysis ton eggrafon thelei na kano anafora kai se symvaseis, nomiko plaisio kai odigies pou diepoun ta eggrafa afta...
> 
> Kami idea gia na mazepso yliko?
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot...


 Δες ποιά έγγραφα προβλέπει η ΜΑRPOL και η ελληνική νομοθεσία για τα δεξαμενόπλοια και πως λένε ότι πρέπει να συμπληρωνωνται.
Κάνε μια κριτική για την πληρότητα της νομοθεσίας σε σχέση με τον σκοπό για το οποίο θεσπίθηκε και τα ιστορικά δεδομένα τα οποία οδήγησαν στην δημιουργία της.
Π.χ. το βιβλίο πετρελαίου, ποιές εγγραφές γίνωνται και πως.

----------


## shipyard

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι ακριβώς εννοείς.
> Υπεργολάβος (subcontractor) είναι αυτός στον οποίο ανατίθεται μέρος ενός μεγαλύτεροy έργου (εν προκειμένω π.χ. η ναυπήγηση ή επισκευή ενός πλοίου) από έναν άλλο εργολάβο (ναυπηγείο) που το έχει αναλάβει. Π.χ. μπορεί να αναθέσει το ναυπηγείο σε μια εταιρία που εξειδικεύεται στις δορυφορικές επικοινωνίες να εγκαταστήσει το δορυφορικό σ.ύστημα επικοινωνίας. Το ίδιο για ηλετρουδραυλικά συστήματα των πλοίων, το σύστημα εκφορτώσεως, τα συστηματα ναυσιπλοίας κλπ. 
> Θέματα μπορούν να προκύψουν σχετικά με την εθύνη του κάθε μέρους και προδιαγραφές, καθώ και με την πιστοποίηση των εργασιων και των συστημάτων.
> Επίσης υπάρχει το θέμα της επιλογής ανάμεσα σε διάφορους υπεργολάβους και της επιλογής για κατασκευή από το ίδιο το ναυπηγείο σε σχέση με τκόστη και τα οφέλη από κάθε επιλογή. Επίσης το σπάσιμο ενός εργού σε μκρότερες υπεργολαβίες και τον συντονισμό τους.




Ευχαριστώ, μου έδωσες την γενική ιδέα να καταλάβω. Κάτι ακόμα αν γνωρίζεις εσύ ή κάποιο άλλο μέλος, ο υπεργολάβος αναλαμβάνει πάσα 
εργασία (έστω και την ανάθεση) ή ασχολείται περισσοτερο με τις μονάδες,
τους τομείς και τις ζώνες. Με αυτά (μοναδες τομεις ζώνες) ποιος ασχολείται για την ένωση μεταξύ τους? Ακόμη, υπάρχουν στοιχεία για τις κλίνες?
Πολλές ερωτήσεις, το ξέρω αλλα είναι πολυ δύσκολο να βρω πληροφορίες
για να καταλάβω κάποια βασικά πράγματα που χρειάζεται να ξέρω....

----------


## th.ch

Γεια σας και από εμένα. Κάνω μεταπτυχιακό πάνω στη διοίκηση ναυτιλιακών μεταφορών στην Αγγλία. Οι προπτυχιακές μου σπουδές ήταν στην Ελλάδα, πάνω στα οικονομικά. Κατά συνέπεια, όταν έπρεπε να διαλέξω θέμα πτυχιακής τον Δεκέμβριο, δεν είχα τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις. Διάλεξα ένα θέμα το οποίο μου φαίνεται ανέφικτο να υλοποιήσω (Ποια είναι τα οικονομικά οφέλη της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης από την ναυτιλία). Εκτός αυτού, δεν υπάρχουν καθηγητές στο τμήμα μου που θα μπορούσαν να με βοηθήσουν σε μια τέτοια οικονομική ανάλυση.

Συνεπώς, αποφάσισα (λίγο αργά ομολογουμένως) να αλλάξω θέμα πτυχιακής. Είχαμε μια εργασία στο δεύτερο εξάμηνο για το container repositioning. Το θέμα το βρήκα αρκετά ενδιαφέρον, και πιστεύω υπάρχει δυνατότητα ανάπτυξης.

Το κακό στην όλη υπόθεση είναι ότι ο supervisor μας (όλοι στο τμήμα έχουμε τον ίδιο), έχει την πολιτική να μην προτείνει ποτέ και σε κανέναν θέμα για πτυχιακή. Αυτό ακούγεται πολύ καλό καταρχήν, αλλά όταν βλέπεις ότι οι μισοί στο τμήμα ακόμα δεν είναι σίγουροι για το θέμα της πτυχιακής τους, μάλλον κάπου υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Επίσης, δεν συνηθίζει να μας δίνει οδηγίες, πώς να κάνουμε το θέμα μας πιο συγκεκριμένο, με τι θα ήταν καλό να ασχοληθούμε κ.τ.λ.

Παρακαλώ πολύ δώστε μου μια ιδέα, πως θα μπορούσα να δομήσω την πτυχιακή μου για το container repositioning ή προτείνετέ μου κάποιο άλλο θέμα πτυχιακής. Διαβαζω συνεχώς άρθρα στο ιντερνετ μήπως μου έρθει κάποια ιδέα, αλλά τίποτα. Ο χρόνος περνάει, και εγώ εξακολουθώ να μην μπορώ να βρω κάποιο θέμα για πτυχιακή. Είμαι απελπισμένος.

----------


## Νaval22

> Ευχαριστώ, μου έδωσες την γενική ιδέα να καταλάβω. Κάτι ακόμα αν γνωρίζεις εσύ ή κάποιο άλλο μέλος, ο υπεργολάβος αναλαμβάνει πάσα 
> εργασία (έστω και την ανάθεση) ή ασχολείται περισσοτερο με τις μονάδες,
> τους τομείς και τις ζώνες. Με αυτά (μοναδες τομεις ζώνες) ποιος ασχολείται για την ένωση μεταξύ τους?


εργασία για τον έναν μοναδικό και καταπληκτικό καθηγητή του τμήματος,έτσι?? :Razz: 

το μόνο που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό είναι η περίπτωση του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ που κατασκευάστηκε απο συνεργεία-υπεργολάβους,ΜΑΡΕΝΚΟ,ΒΟΥΔΟΥΡΗΣ κλπ,στιςεγκατάστασεις των ναυπηγείων ελευσίνας,κουράγιο και καλό ψάξιμο....

----------


## Eirini

Γεια σας, 
     Είμαι φοιτήτρια στο Τμήμα Ναυτιλίας & Επιχειρηματικών Υπηρεσιών στη Χίο. Έχω αναλάβει μια εργασία για το sonar. Ποιο συγκεκριμένα ο τίτλος είναι η χαρτογράφηση του θαλάσσιου πυθμένα με sonar. Έχω βρει κάποιες πληροφορίες για ορισμό... και μια μικρή ιστορική αναδρομή, όπως φυσικά και για την χρήση του, ΑΛΛΑ δεν είναι αρκετά. Μπορείτε να μου προτείνεται κάποια site για να βρω επιπλέον πληροφορίες; 

Σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## shipyard

> εργασία για τον έναν μοναδικό και καταπληκτικό καθηγητή του τμήματος,έτσι??
> 
> το μόνο που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό είναι η περίπτωση του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ που κατασκευάστηκε απο συνεργεία-υπεργολάβους,ΜΑΡΕΝΚΟ,ΒΟΥΔΟΥΡΗΣ κλπ,στιςεγκατάστασεις των ναυπηγείων ελευσίνας,κουράγιο και καλό ψάξιμο....



Είσαι απιστευτος, για το μοναδικό και καταπληκτικό καθηγητή!
Μεχρι εκεί εχει φτασει η φήμη του? Πασίγνωστος!!!!!!
Ευχαριστω ρε φιλε....

----------


## Eirini

Γεια σας, 
Είμαι φοιτήτρια στο Τμήμα Ναυτιλίας & Επιχειρηματικών Υπηρεσιών στη Χίο. Έχω αναλάβει μια εργασία για το sonar. Ποιο συγκεκριμένα ο τίτλος είναι η χαρτογράφηση του θαλάσσιου πυθμένα με sonar. Έχω βρει κάποιες πληροφορίες για ορισμό... και μια μικρή ιστορική αναδρομή, όπως φυσικά και για την χρήση του, *ΑΛΛΑ* δεν είναι αρκετά. Μπορείτε να μου προτείνεται κάποια site για να βρω επιπλέον πληροφορίες;

----------


## sv1xv

Αν ξεκινάς από το μηδέν, ίσως σε ενδιαφέρουν τα ακόλουθα:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sonar
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Side-scan_sonar

Επίσης το βιβλίο "Αρχές υδροακουστικής & συστημάτων sonar" των Σάγου και Μαλαχία, εκδόσεις Παπασωτηρίου, αναλύει τις αρχές λειτουργίας αν και επικεντρώνεται στις εφαρμογές υφάλων όπλων.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ρίγε μια ματιά στο NP 100 The Mariner's Handbook μπορέις να το δεις σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή (με περικοπές αλλά όχι σε αυτό που σε ενδιαφέρει) εδώhttp://www.ukho.gov.uk/ProductsandSe...209%202009.pdf κα δες στις σελίδες από 15 μέχρι 17 την εξέλιξη των τρόπως χαρτογράφησης του βυθού.

Επίσης μπορέις να δεις εδώ http://www.nauticalcharts.noaa.gov/csdl/PDBS.html  στην αμερικάνικη υδρογραφική επίσης εδώ http://www.nauticalcharts.noaa.gov/nsd/cpdownload.htm διάλεξε όποιο coast pilot σου αρέσει και δες το κεφάλαιο 1 (chapter 1) προς το τέλος του καφαλέιου υπάρχει ιστορική αναδρομή των μεθόδων χαρτογράφησης του βυθού

----------


## Eirini

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ... ελπίζω να καταφέρω κάτι από αυτά!!! Σε περίπτωση που βρείτε και κάτι άλλο θα το δεχτώ με μεγάλη χαρά!!!  :Smile:

----------


## piraeus industries

Μipws gnwrizei kaneis pou mporw na vrw plirofories gia ta naftika  atiximata...gt to exw thema ptixiakis....efxaristw ek twn proterwn.....tha ektimousa kathe eidous voitheias sas.....!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ http://www.maib.gov.uk/publications/...on_reports.cfm θα βρεις διερευνήσεις ατυχημάτων της βρετανικής σημαίας με πολλά στοιχεία και τεκμηριωμένα.

----------


## ElisTa

Καλησπερα σε ολους,

Ψαχνω θεμα για την μεταπτυχιακη μου εργασια και θα ηθελα να εχει
σχεση με το chartering. το κακο ειναι οτι το background μου ειναι στα 
οικονομικα κυριως. Εχει καποιος καποια ιδεα να προτεινει κατι?

Επισης, εχω σκεφτει ενα θεμα που δεν τρελλαινομαι ιδιαιτερα να το κανω αλλα αν δεν βρω κατι αλλο εντος ολιγων ημερων, θα αναγκαστω. 
Εχει σχεση με τα voyage costs και πως αυτα επηρεαζονται απο τα διαφορα regulations,για παραδειγμα το manning cost. ξερετε που μπορω να βρω πληροφοριες για αυτο?

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## axos

Καλησπέρα,

 Εχω θέμα πτυχιακής : ¨Υποχρεώσεις Πλοιάρχου, υποπλοιάρχου, ανθυποπλοιάρχου κατά τη διάρκεια φόρτωσης, μεταφοράς, εκφόρτωσης φορτίου σιτηρών¨
 θέλω να βρώ κατι σαν εισαγωγή... έχει κάποιος να προτείνει κάτι?

----------


## Michael

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
>  Εχω θέμα πτυχιακής : ¨Υποχρεώσεις Πλοιάρχου, υποπλοιάρχου, ανθυποπλοιάρχου κατά τη διάρκεια φόρτωσης, μεταφοράς, εκφόρτωσης φορτίου σιτηρών¨
>  θέλω να βρώ κατι σαν εισαγωγή... έχει κάποιος να προτείνει κάτι?


Θα πρεπει να εξετάσεις πως προετοιμάζωνται τα αμπάρια για μεταφορά σιτηρών, τι γίνεται σχετικά με την ευστάθεια και πως αντιμετωπίζωνται τα σχετικά προβλήματα κατα τον προυπολογισμό και την εκτέλεση της φόρτωσης, τι γίνεται σχετικά με την συντήρηση του φορτίου εν πλω και τους κινδύνους που αυτό έχει πέραν της ευστάθειας (εξαερισμός, κίνδυνοι για το προσωπικό από ασφυξία ή τοξικότητα κτλ), προυλάξεις κατα το άνοιγμα των αμπαριών κτλ.

Ψάξε για το international grain code,  καθώς και για σχετικούς κανονισμούς στον καναδά και την αμερική.

----------


## evoiotis21

Καλησπερα σας,

Χρειαζομαι αμεσα τι βοηθεια σας!!!! Αν καποιος εχει το βιβλιο σε ηλεκτρονικη μορφη η μπορει να μου δωσει πληφοριες για το απο που  μπορω να το κατεβασω η να το δανειστω ηλεκτρονικα, θα του ημουν υποχρεως

το βιβλιο ειναι: SHIPBROKING AND CHARTERING PRACTICE TOY LARS GORTON

----------


## Michael

Νόμιμο αντίτυπο σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει... 
Πάντως υπάρχει σε πολλές βιβλιοθήκες από όπου μπορείς να το δανειστείς ή να βγάλεις φωτοτυπίες. Αν είσαι Αθήνα π.χ. μπορρείς να ψαξεις σε ΠΑΠΕΙ, OΠΑ, Καποδιστριακό, ευγενλιδειο όπου σίγουρα/διπιστωμένα υπάρχει.

----------


## axos

Michael σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον... Eίχα μελετήσει κάποια αποσπάσματα από τον IG και δεν είχε τόσο πολύ αυτο που χρειαζόμουν...Από ότι κατάλαβα ο IG ασχολείται περισότερο με τις διαδικασίες φόρτωσης, μεταφοράς και εκφόρτωσεις των σιτηρών αλλά όχι για τις υποχρεώσεις των αξιωματικών. Παρ'όλα αυτα με βοήθησε αρκετά η πληροφορία σου και βρήκα κομμάτια που χρειαστήκανε για την ολοκλήρωση της πτυχιακής. Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι...

----------


## theodor1

Θεμα πτυχιακής για το λιμάνι του Πειραια, μπορει καποιος να με κατευθυνει για το που μπορω να βρω στοιχεια??? Ιντερνετ, βιβλια

----------


## COMMANDATE

opoios thelei analamvano ptuxiakes twn aen as steilei sto fragiajey@hotmail.com opoios endiaferetai

----------


## kwstantinos18

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.Θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση.Τελείωσα με την πρώτη θαλάσσια υπηρεσία αλλά δεν έχω συμπληρωμένο το ΚΕΠ. Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο σχετικό άρθρο ή κάτι άλλο που θα με βοηθήσει να το συμπληρώσω?Γιατί ο εκπαιδευτής μου δεν βοήθησε καθόλου.Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Michael

> opoios thelei analamvano ptuxiakes twn aen as steilei sto fragiajey@hotmail.com opoios endiaferetai


Και δεν ντρέπεσαι λιγάκι; Για να μην πω τίποτα άλλο..

----------


## Apostolos

Να ντρέπεται αυτός που πληρώνει για να γίνουν οι πτυχιακές και όχι αυτός που θέλει να βγάλει τα προς το ζήν...

----------


## condor

να ντρέπεται αυτός που βαριέται να κάτσει να γράψει και να μελετήσει την πτυχιακή του.

----------


## koska

Καλησπέρα! Έχω θέμα πτυχιακής "Ο Κανονισμός MEPC 186 59 του ΙΜΟ και οι επιπτώσεις του στα STS(ship to ship) OPERATIONS"! Όποιος έχει την διάθεση να μου προτείνει πηγές, τι να προσέξω και πώς να κινηθώ γενικότερα. :Confused: 
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Francesco89

Kalhspera se olous!

8a h8ela na rwthsw kai egw me th seira mou an kserei kaneis na me voh8hsei sthn metafrash naulosymfwnou.H orologia einai arketa dyskolh kai ka8e voh8eia 8a htan euprosdekth!Nomizw to 8ema eixe ksanasyzhth8ei,xwris omws kapoio apotelesma. :Sad:

----------


## Mina89

GEIA SAS
 skeftomai na parw ptuxiakh ston tomea twn naulwsewn.exei kaneis kamia idea gia thema???

----------


## HECTORAS

Καλησπερα.Ψαχνω πληροφοριες σχετικα με της *θαλασσιες συγκοινωνιες στον κολπο θερμαικου.Εξελιξη και προοπτικη.*
Οποιος γνωριζει και ξερει καποια πηγη ή κατι σχετικα με το θεμα θα του ημουν ευγνωμων.

----------


## koursaros

Kαλησπερα και χρονια πολλα !!!

Αυτον τον καιρο γραφω την πτυχιακη μου με θεμα :

*ΜΕΘΟΔΟΙ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΟΔΟΤΗΣΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ* 

εκτος απο πηγες σε βιβλια - ιντερνετ - εφημεριδες, εχετε τπτ πληροφοριες μαζεμενες σε μορφη αρχειου ??

Μολις ολοκληρωθει θα αναρτησω  τις πηγες κατα σειρα για μελλοντικη διευκολυνση συναδελφων .

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Υπάρχει μια σχετική διατριβή με αρκετά στοιχεία εδώ http://www.martrans.org/docs/theses/orfanidis.pdf

----------


## kara1991

Καλησπερα παιδια και καλη Σαρακοστη!Πρωτο μου ποστ εδω,χαιρομαι πολυ που βρηκα το site σας γιατι φαινεται πως εχει πραγματικα τα παντα για την ναυτιλια!
Σπουδαζω ναυτιλιακα στο Δημοσιο ΙΕΚ Κερατσινιου και βρισκομαι στο 4ο εξαμηνο που ειναι και το τελευταιο.
Ως θεμα πτυχιακης εχω τον ΙΜΟ και τις πολιτικες του δρασεις.Περα απο τα βασικα περι της οργανωσης του ΙΜΟ δεν γνωριζω κατι αλλο.Πηγα και στην βιβλιοθηκη του Πανεπιστημιου Πειραια αλλα δεν βρηκα κατι που να μπορει να με βοηθησει.
Θα θελα την βοηθεια σας σχετικα με το που να ψαξω,πως να ξεκινησω την πτυχιακη,τι να γραψω για τον ΙΜΟ!
Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα και καλως σας βρηκα!  :Smile:

----------


## NtinosNau

exw ergasia pou afora th meleth enos ploiou container kai psaxnw omoia ploia.ean gnwrizete kapoia nautiliakh me analytikh lista me plhrofories twn diastasewn kai xwrhtikothtwn twn ploiwn tha htan poly xrhsimo.

----------


## NtinosNau

exw gia ergasia thn meleth enos ploiou container kai psaxnw omoia ploia. exw vrei orismenes listes apo nautiliakes alla den vrhka arketa omoia ploia.ean gnwrizete kapoia allh phgh me arketa stoixeia tha mou htan poly xrhsimo.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ψάξε στους νηογνώμονες. Για παράδειγμα αν δεις στην καταχώρηση του DNV για το  MSC CLEMENTINA εδώ διαλέγοντας την επολογή "Sister Vesssels" θα σου βγάλει τα αδελφάκια του.

----------


## NtinosNau

kat arxhn s'euxaristw gia thn apanthsh. auto pou psaxnw einai ploia me paromoia xarakthristika me to diko mou (1900 TEU) prokeimenou na ftiaxw ta diagrammata opws
DWT/Disp-DWT, Disp-DWT, TEU-Lbp ktl. gia na kanw mia ektimhsh twn diastasewn.

----------


## mbasilakism

Φίλοι μου, ώντας φοιτητής Ναυτιλιακών σπουδών ένιωσα τη ανάγκη να απευθυνθώ σε αυτό το forum για κάποιες πληροφορίες που χρειάζομαι για να διεκπεραιώσω μια εργασία, ένα project πάνω στη Ναυτιλία. Για την ακρίβεια, στην εργασία αυτή, χρειάζομαι τις εξής πληροφορίες,


Πόσα μέλη (πλήρωμα) χρειάζεται ένα bulk carrier τύπου Handymax (με γερανούς) με DTW 37600, και βεβαίως εννοώ το συνολικό αριθμό πληρώματος (χρειάζομαι δηλαδή έναν αριθμό που θα είναι όλο το πλήρωμα, αξιωματούχοι και μη - τύπου λαδάδες, τζόβενα, ναύτες κ.λπ.) Άρα μιλάμε για Ολο το πλήρωμα που χρειάζεται.Ποια είναι τα πιο φθηνά πληρώματα στον κόσμο και ποια τα πιο ακριβά.Αν αυτό είναι δυνατό θα ήθελα τους μισθούς του πιο φθηνού πληρώματος αναλυτικά για κάθε θέση στο πλοίο.

Βασικά, άμεσα ενδιαφέρομαι για τα δύο πρώτα, αλλά αν κάποιος μπορεί να μου πει και για το τελευταίο, θα το εκτιμήσω δεόντως.


Σας ευχαριστώ,

Μ. Μ.



Πρωτοετής Φοιτητής τμήματος Ναυτιλίας και Επιχειρηματικών Υπηρεσιών, Σχολή Επιστημών της Διοίκησης, Πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου (Χιος)

253014e620f212ff83.jpg

----------


## marilenaki

Παιδιά καλησπέρα!!!
Όποιος χρειάζεται βοήθεια στην πτυχιακή του, ας μου στείλει πμ! :-)

Καλές θάλασσες σε όλους!!!

----------


## Ypox8onios

Καλησπερα σας συναδελφοι!!ειμαι Δ εξαμηνο στην ΑΕΝ και πλησιαζει ο καιρος να παρουμε πτυχιακη, σκεφτομουν να προτεινω κατι σχετικα με ναυτιλια αλλα θεματα οπως: εγχειριδια ναυτιλιας, ιστορια της ναυτιλιας κλπ. εχουν ηδη περασει τον προηγουμενο χρονο...εχετε να μου προτεινετε τιποτα?σκεφτομουν κατι σαν πολικη ναυσιπλοϊα η αστρονομικη ναυσιπλοϊα..περιμενω εν αγωνιως τη γνωμη σας..

Σας ευχαριστω εκ των προταιρων.

----------


## marilenaki

> Καλησπερα σας συναδελφοι!!ειμαι Δ εξαμηνο στην ΑΕΝ και πλησιαζει ο καιρος να παρουμε πτυχιακη, σκεφτομουν να προτεινω κατι σχετικα με ναυτιλια αλλα θεματα οπως: εγχειριδια ναυτιλιας, ιστορια της ναυτιλιας κλπ. εχουν ηδη περασει τον προηγουμενο χρονο...εχετε να μου προτεινετε τιποτα?σκεφτομουν κατι σαν πολικη ναυσιπλοϊα η αστρονομικη ναυσιπλοϊα..περιμενω εν αγωνιως τη γνωμη σας..
> 
> Σας ευχαριστω εκ των προταιρων.


Αστρονομία και Ναυτιλία ακούγεται ιδιαίτερα ενδιαφέρον! Εναλλακτικά, μπορείς να διαλέξεις θέματα σχετικά με ναυτικούς χάρτες, ναυτικά όργανα, κώδικες ΙΜΟ, τηλεπικοινωνίες GMDSS, που είναι και αυτά σχετικά με ναυτιλία! Καλή επιτυχία σε ό,τι και να διαλέξεις!

----------


## captain badass

Καλησπερα συναδελφοι ξεκιναω να κανω την πτυχιακη μου και γω σιγα σιγα και το θεμα μου ειναι safety on sea. SOLAS convention. Αρχικα θα ηθελα να ρωτησω περα απο το βιβλιο του SOLAS απο που αλλου θα μπορουσα να αντλισω πληροφοριες και επισης επειδη σαν θεμα ειναι αρκετα γενικο λεω να το σπασω και σε διαφορους τιτλους/ενοτητες πχ. safety equipment, safety on navigation ... εχει κανενας να πρωτηνει καμια αλλη ιδεα?
ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## marilenaki

> Καλησπερα συναδελφοι ξεκιναω να κανω την πτυχιακη μου και γω σιγα σιγα και το θεμα μου ειναι safety on sea. SOLAS convention. Αρχικα θα ηθελα να ρωτησω περα απο το βιβλιο του SOLAS απο που αλλου θα μπορουσα να αντλισω πληροφοριες και επισης επειδη σαν θεμα ειναι αρκετα γενικο λεω να το σπασω και σε διαφορους τιτλους/ενοτητες πχ. safety equipment, safety on navigation ... εχει κανενας να πρωτηνει καμια αλλη ιδεα?
> ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων


Καλησπέρα και από μένα! Πολύ ωραίο το θέμα της πτυχιακής σου, και εξαιρετικά χρήσιμο για έναν ναυτικό που θέλει να κάνει σωστά τη δουλειά του! Η SOLAS έχει διάφορα κεφάλαια, καθένα από τα οποία αναφέρεται σε διαφορετικά σημεία για safety. Ο διαχωρισμός που προτείνεις νομίζω πως είναι ο καταλληλότερος. Περαιτέρω, πληροφορίες μπορείς να βρεις και από τα πιστοποιητικά που προκύπτουν από τον Κανονισμό. Επίσης, θα σου πρότεινα να αναφερθείς και στον ΙΜΟ.

Για οτιδήποτε εδώ είμαστε, μην διστάσεις!

Καλή συνέχεια,
Μαριλένα

----------


## Apostolos

Καλό ειναι να πάρεις τα κεφάλαια όπως είναι χωρισμένα απο αυτήν και να αναφερθείς σχετικά για το καθένα

----------


## Michael

> Καλησπερα συναδελφοι ξεκιναω να κανω την πτυχιακη μου και γω σιγα σιγα και το θεμα μου ειναι safety on sea. SOLAS convention. Αρχικα θα ηθελα να ρωτησω περα απο το βιβλιο του SOLAS απο που αλλου θα μπορουσα να αντλισω πληροφοριες και επισης επειδη σαν θεμα ειναι αρκετα γενικο λεω να το σπασω και σε διαφορους τιτλους/ενοτητες πχ. safety equipment, safety on navigation ... εχει κανενας να πρωτηνει καμια αλλη ιδεα?
> ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων


Θα μπορούσες ίσως να προσπαθήσεις να βρεις στοιχεία για το κατα πόσο τελικά μειώθηκαν τα ατυχήματα μετά την από την SOLAS και τις διάφορες συμπληρώσεις της. Αυτό σαν τελευταίο καφάλαιο ίσως. Στην αρχή θα μπορούσες να βάλεις καποια ιστορικά στοιχεία για το πως οδηγηθηκαμε στην συμβαση. Π.χ. μεγάλα ναυτικά ατυχήματα. Επίσης αν θες μπορείς να δώσεις περισότερη έμφαση σε κείνα τα σημεία της σύμβασης που έχουν έχουν να κάνουν με την καθημερινή δουλειά πάνω στο πλοίο και λιγότερο σε όσα έχουν να κάνουν με τις κατασκευαστικές προδιαγραφές. Τέλος μην ξεχάσεις να κάνεις και κάποιες προτάσεις για βελτίωση. Αν προλάβεις και τα κάνεις όλα αυτά, νομίζω η πτυχιακή σου θα είναι αρκετά επαρκής. Καλή επιτυχία και ό,τι χρειαστείς τα ξαναλέμε.

----------


## Ilias 92

*
Ακτοπλοϊκές Λαϊκής Βάσης - Cooperative Shipping Companies
*

Αποτέλεσε μια μεγάλη πρωτοπορία για την εποχή, τόσο νομική όσο και επιχειρηματική και σηματοδότησε την δραματική εξέλιξη των μεταφορών στην χώρα μας.

*Χρειάζομαι κάποια στοιχειά για πανεπιστημιακή εργασία όποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει θα είμαι υπόχρεος.
*

----------


## Ilias 92

Είχα σκοπό να ανεβάσω συνεντεύξεις άρθρα και βίντεο αλλά δεν πειράζει.
Αρχικά ξέρω ότι πρώτη εταιρεία ήταν η ΑΝΕΚ (γιατί όμως δεν ήταν τελικά για όλη την Κρήτη και ήταν μόνο για τα Χανιά είχαν θέματα τοπικιστικά?)

Χωρίς χρονολογική σειρά:
ΜINOAN LINES, ΝΕΛ LINES, ΔΑΝΕ SEA LINES, Α.Ν.Τ.Ε.Σ.Ι., ΛΑΝΕ SEA LINES, CRETAN FERRIES, ΑΝΕ.ΣΥΜΗΣ, ΑΝΕ. ΘΑΣΟΥ, ΑΝΕ. ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΥ, ANEZ, ANMEZ, SKYROS SHIPPING CO, CREATAN LINES, η εταιρεία της Νάξου πως λεγόταν? 

Έχω αμφιβολία για τις:
ΠΕΙΡΑΙΚΗ Α.Ν.Ε. (πολυμετοχική)
EPIRUS LINES πλοίο Πύρος 
SAOS FERRIES
ΑΝΕΔΥΚ
ΑΝΕΝ
Ν.Ε. ΧΙΟΥ 
ΑΝΕ. Ρεθύμνου (2009)

*Αν έχω ξεχάσει κάποια ή έχω κάνει λάθος παρακαλώ διορθώστε με!
*
Επίσης να ρωτήσω αν υπήρχε στα *φορτηγά πολυμετοχική-συνεταιριστική* ή σε άλλο τομέα της ναυτιλίας?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αρχικά ξέρω ότι πρώτη εταιρεία ήταν η ΑΝΕΚ (γιατί όμως δεν ήταν τελικά για όλη την Κρήτη και ήταν μόνο για τα Χανιά είχαν θέματα τοπικιστικά?)
> 
> Χωρίς χρονολογική σειρά:
> ΜINOAN LINES, ΝΕΛ LINES, ΔΑΝΕ SEA LINES, Α.Ν.Τ.Ε.Σ.Ι., ΛΑΝΕ SEA LINES, CRETAN FERRIES, ΑΝΕ.ΣΥΜΗΣ, ΑΝΕ. ΘΑΣΟΥ, ΑΝΕ. ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΥ, ANEZ, ANMEZ, SKYROS SHIPPING CO, CREATAN LINES, η εταιρεία της Νάξου πως λεγόταν? 
> 
> Έχω αμφιβολία για τις:
> ΠΕΙΡΑΙΚΗ Α.Ν.Ε. (πολυμετοχική)
> EPIRUS LINES πλοίο Πύρος 
> SAOS FERRIES
> ...


H ΑΝΕΚ ιδρύθηκε στα Χανιά διότι αυτά επλήγησαν κυρίως από το ναυάγιο του ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ κ από ό,τι βλέπεις εξυπηρετεί κ το Ηράκλειο αν κ ακολούθησαν οι Μινωικές.
CRETAN FERRIES ήταν το brand name της ΡΕ.ΝΑ.ΤΟΥΡ. (Ρεθυμνιακή Ναυτιλιακή Τουριστική).
Η ΑΝΜΕΖ ιδρύθηκε από τους φορτηγατζήδες της Ζακύνθου. ΑΝΕ ΝΑΞΟΥ ήταν η εταιρεία της Νάξου.
Στην ΠΕΙΡΑΪΚΗ μετείχαν εφοπλιστές.ΕRIRUS,ANENΔΥΚ (ΝοτιοΔυτικής Κρήτης),ΝΕ ΧΙΟΥ,ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΥ λαϊκής βάσης.SAOS FERRIES ήταν αλλά ξέρεις ότι είναι ο Μανούσης ουσιαστικά.
Σε άλλο τομέα της ναυτιλίας το είδος αυτό δεν δούλεψε.
Στις εταιρείες που λόγω των χρεών τους στην ΕΤΒΑ υπήχθησαν στην αλήστου μνήμης "Ελληνική Ακτοπλοϊα" έγινε ό,τι γίνεται στο Δημόσιο. Κυριάρχησε ο άκρατος κομματισμός.

Στις περισσότερες από τις εταιρείες,ιδιαίτερα στις μικρές,το εγχείρημα δεν μπορούμε να πούμε ότι ήταν επιτυχημένο κ αυτό φαίνεται από το ποιές κ πως επιβίωσαν.

----------


## Ilias 92

Σε ευχαριστώ Βίκτωρα θα σας κουράσω με της ερωτήσεις γιατί οι πηγές έξω είναι ελάχιστες και διάσπαρτες.

----------


## Spyros91

Καλησπέρα καλώς σας βρίσκω..Είμαι νέος εδώ και το χειρότερο από όλα είναι ότι δεν έχω ιδέα από καράβια.. λοιπόν ας μπω στο ψητό,σπουδάζω μηχ.μηχανικός και έχω πάρει μια απόφαση να κάνω μια εργασία πάνω στα φορτηγά πλοία (κοντέινεραδικα ή δεξαμενόπλοια)..θα ήθελα αν κάποιος ξέρει να μου πει που μπορώ να βρώ μαζεμένες πληροφορίες για ένα τέτοιο οποιοδήποτε πλοίο...πχ κατασκευαστής,μέτρα,μηχανές,μηχανολογικα σχέδια εσωτερικών και εξωτερικών χώρων,νέες τεχνολογίες κλπ...  
Υ.Γ θα προτιμούσα οι πληροφορίες να είναι από ένα μεγάλο πλοίο 400 μέτρων για παράδειγμα....Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων και συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα...

----------


## basi

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος , 1-2 υπάρχουν τέτοια

----------


## Spyros91

Σε εμενα απάντησες φίλε μου;μπορείς να μου βάλεις τα λινκς σε παρακαλώ;ευχαριστώ

----------


## georgesale

Καλησπερα συναδελφοι. Η ερωτηση μου απευθηνεται κυριως σε ναυπηγους μηχανικους η σε οποιον γνωριζει που μπορω να βρω μελετες απο συστηματα προωσης σκαφων(ταχυπλοων θαλαμηγων) η ακομα και πλοιων η οτιδηποτε που να εχει σχεση. Θελω να ξεκινησω την πτυχιακη μου πανω στο θεμα (συγκεκριμενα θελω να μελετησω το συστημα προωσης μαζι με την μελετη του μηχανοστασιου του wally 118. To παραπανω σκαφος εχει συνδιασμο 3 gas turbines που οδηγουν τα αντιστοιχα water jets και 2 μικρων diesel.)
Μετα απο πολυ ψαξιμο δεν εχω βρει τις απαραιτητες τεχνικες λεπτομεριες και φανταζομαι πως αμα στειλω email στην wally δεν θα μου τις δωσει ποσο μαλλον ολοκληρη τη μελετη.
Υπαρχουν καπου προτυπες μελετες για συνδιασμο gas turbines-water jets με diesel? Καποια σχετικη βιβλιογραφια εστω...
Ευχαρισστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## iola

Το παρακάτω ερωτηματολόγιο είναι εμπιστευτικό και ανώνυμο και  τα στοιχεία όπου θα συλλεχθούν θα είναι για  ακαδημαϊκό και μόνο σκοπό. Είναι για την πτυχιακή μου εργασία και χρειάζομαι τη βοήθεια σας για τη συμπλήρωση του ερωτηματολογίου.Η συμμετοχή σας είναι πολύ σημαντική! Σας παρακαλώ να απαντήσετε σε όλες τις ερωτήσεις!
 Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων για τη συμμετοχή σας!  :Smile: 

*Παρακαλώ να απαντήσετε όσοι έχετε ταξιδέψει έστω και μια φορά με την Blue Star Ferries.*

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1zXF...QIv8I/viewform

----------


## SteliosK

Kαλώς ήρθες στη παρέα μας iola!

Ενδιαφέρον το ερωτηματολόγιο, αφορά μεγάλη ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία της ακτοπλοίας και πιστεύω οτι θα έχεις καλά αποτελέσματα.

----------


## iola

> Kαλώς ήρθες στη παρέα μας iola!
> 
> Ενδιαφέρον το ερωτηματολόγιο, αφορά μεγάλη ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία της ακτοπλοίας και πιστεύω οτι θα έχεις καλά αποτελέσματα.


Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!!!

----------


## iola

[QUOTE=SteliosK;545697]Kαλώς ήρθες στη παρέα μας iola!

Ενδιαφέρον το ερωτηματολόγιο, αφορά μεγάλη ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία της ακτοπλοίας και πιστεύω οτι θα έχεις καλά αποτελέσματα.[/Q

Κύριε Στέλιο θα μπορούσε να μπει η δημοσίευση ως θέμα για να μπορώ να βλέπω τις εμφανίσεις αυτής της δημοσίευσης; Ή μήπως δεν το βλέπω εγώ.

----------


## iola

> Kαλώς ήρθες στη παρέα μας iola!
> 
> Ενδιαφέρον το ερωτηματολόγιο, αφορά μεγάλη ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία της ακτοπλοίας και πιστεύω οτι θα έχεις καλά αποτελέσματα.





Κύριε Στέλιο θα μπορούσε να μπει η δημοσίευση ως θέμα για να μπορώ να  βλέπω τις εμφανίσεις αυτής της δημοσίευσης; Ή μήπως δεν το βλέπω εγώ.

----------


## giorgos_249

> Το παρακάτω ερωτηματολόγιο είναι εμπιστευτικό και ανώνυμο και  τα στοιχεία όπου θα συλλεχθούν θα είναι για  ακαδημαϊκό και μόνο σκοπό. Είναι για την πτυχιακή μου εργασία και χρειάζομαι τη βοήθεια σας για τη συμπλήρωση του ερωτηματολογίου.Η συμμετοχή σας είναι πολύ σημαντική! Σας παρακαλώ να απαντήσετε σε όλες τις ερωτήσεις!
>  Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων για τη συμμετοχή σας! 
> 
> *Παρακαλώ να απαντήσετε όσοι έχετε ταξιδέψει έστω και μια φορά με την Blue Star Ferries.*
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1zXF...QIv8I/viewform


*Μολις το τελειωσα. Ποια σχολη εισαι αν επιτρεπεται και με τι ασχολειται η πτυχιακη σου;*

----------


## iola

> *Μολις το τελειωσα. Ποια σχολη εισαι αν επιτρεπεται και με τι ασχολειται η πτυχιακη σου;*


Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Είμαι Διοίκηση Επιχειρήσεων. Και η πτυχιακή μου έχει να κάνει για μια έρευνα την ικανοποίηση των καταναλωτών στο χώρο των ακτοπλοϊκών μεταφορών και συγκεκριμένα για την εταιρεία Blue Star Ferries. Γενικά έχει να κάνει με την ικανοποίηση και τη συμπεριφορά του καταναλωτή.

----------


## maria korre

Καλή επιτυχία στην εργασία σου, καλή σταδιοδρομία και καλή τύχη στη ζωή σου!

----------


## iola

> Καλή επιτυχία στην εργασία σου, καλή σταδιοδρομία και καλή τύχη στη ζωή σου!


Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! Καλή επιτυχία και σε σένα  :Smile:

----------


## xlstavros

Καλησπερα! Εχω μια συνεντευξη μετα απο καποια τεστ στην εταιρια MEARSK, απ την πιο γνωστη στο κλαδο της, για πρακτικη ασκηση.
Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αρχικα αν υπαρχει καποιος που να εχει περασει αυτη την διαδικασια?
Τι προετοιμασια να κανω?
Τι ερωτησεις πανω στην εταιρια/κλαδο υπαρχει περιπτωση να μου αναφερθουν?
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!

----------


## xlstavros

> Καλησπερα! Εχω μια συνεντευξη μετα απο καποια τεστ στην εταιρια MEARSK, απ την πιο γνωστη στο κλαδο της, για πρακτικη ασκηση.
> Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αρχικα αν υπαρχει καποιος που να εχει περασει αυτη την διαδικασια?
> Τι προετοιμασια να κανω?
> Τι ερωτησεις πανω στην εταιρια/κλαδο υπαρχει περιπτωση να μου αναφερθουν?
> Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!


κανείς?
συγγνώμη για την επιμονή

----------


## Michael

> κανείς?
> συγγνώμη για την επιμονή


Δεν γνωρίζω τι ακριβώς έχουν στην συγκεκριμένη εταιρία, αλλά συνήθως είναι τεστ προσωπικότας. Σε αυτην την περίπτωση δεν υπάρχει σωστό ή λάθος. Απλά μέσω των τεστ προσπαθουν να πάρουν μια ιδέα για το κάποια βασικά στοιχεία του χαρακτήρα του υποψηφίου ώστε να δουν σε ποιο τμήμα της επιχείρησης θα ταίριαζε περισσότερο. Π.χ. αν διαφαίνεται οτι είναι κάποιος με έμμονή στην λεπτομέρεια και την τήρηση κανόνων θα ταίριαζε ίσως για μια θέση στο λγηστήριο, ενω αν ήταν πιο αυθόρμητο και δημιουργικός τύπος θα ταίριαζε για το τμήμα μάρκετινγκ. Επίσης, τσεκάρουν και την συμβατότητα του υποψηφίου  με τις αξίες και τους στόχους της εταιρίας.

Υπάρχουν βέβαια και τεστ που ελέγχουν τις αριθμητικές, γραμματικές, συνδυαστικές, αναλυτικές και λοιπές ικανότητες ανάλογα με τις απαιτήσεις τις θέσης και την προηγούμενη εμπειρία και σπουδές του υποψηφίου.

Τέλος υπάρχουν και τεστ γνώσεων του αντικειμένου εργασιών της εταιρίας και της θέσης του υποψηφίου.

Μερικές φορές αυτα τα τεστ μπορεί να γίνωνται και κατα την διάρκεια μια ή δυο ημερών και μέσα σε ομάδες υποψηφίων.

Όσο πιο μεγάλη η εταιρεία, όσο περισότερες οι θέσεις των υποψηφίων, όσο πιο σημαντική η θέση κτλ, τόσο περίσσότερα και πιο εκτεταμένα τα παραπάνω τεστ. Μπορεί να διεξάγωνται μάλιστα και από τρίτες ανεξάρτητες εταιρίες που ειδικεύωνται σε αυτά τα τεστ.

----------


## Τζένη Κ

_Καλησπερα_ 
_ασχολουμαι με την διαθεματικη μου εργασια_ 
_αλλα δεν βρισκω και πολλα_ 
_θα μπορουσατε να με παροτρυνετε σε καποιο σαιτ η βιβλιο η να μου προτινετε κατι;_
_Το θεμα ειναι "λιμενικες εγκαταστασεις και απαιτησεις σχεδιασμου σε σχεση με τα ειδη των πλοιων που εξυπηρετουν"_

----------

